# Domhani Bairdéir 03



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2007)

*Domhani Bairdéir 03*

Welcome to the next chapter!  Here we start the 'new and (hopefully) improved HERO game set in the land of Domhan.  At this point the game is closed, but anyone looking in who has comments or feedback is welcome to e-mail me at mc-patterson@hotmail.com!

Previous threads of the game were posted as Domhani Ambrethel and Domhani Ambrethel II.  PCs remain at Domhani Ambrethel Characters, and the out of character thread is (of course) Domhani Ambrethel OOC.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2007)

*Approaching Tearmann*

The weary group travels for four days through the mountains of FásachFiántas and the city state of Tearmann, now capitol of the unified country.  The great holy peak Áit Naofa is an overshadowing presence to the East throughout the journey.

About 15 miles to the southwest of the city, you begin to see more people along the road.  Homesteads increase in numbers, primarily dedicated to the raising of hardy cattle and sheep, as well as swine.

Five miles out from Tearmann, you are met by a man in Queen's livery, which bears insignia of a horse with winged ankles.

“Merry met, travelers!  I am Abracham, of the Queen’s _Mharcaíochta_, her Messengers.  I’ve been sent to make sure you find your way safely to the palace – the Queen is anxiously awaiting your report!”

Abracham looks to be in his late thirties, with dark hair graying at the temples and sun darkened, leathery skin with many smile lines.  He sits his horse with confidence, and the obviously well trained animal moves not an inch as you approach.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 24, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike does he have an emblem that matches ours?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2007)

*Approaching Tearmann*

OOC:

You guys don't have an emblem as such, or any kind of livery.  You were each given a black iron ring about 1/2 inch wide.  He wears no such ring.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Merry met indeed, Abracham. I am Gavril Lorant." He pauses to give the others a chance to announce themselves as they wish and then continues. "We are very eager to meet with the her highness. However, there is another matter I'd like to attend to first if you can arrange it." There is a note of considerable urgency in his voice. "We have been in the field for sometime now and really need the services of a bath house and a laundry before we can be presented to the Queen." He looks wistful for a moment and adds, "I would like the chance to meet with a proper tailor and discuss current court fashion, but I suppose that there simply isn't time, more's the pity. Tell me at least what colors does the Queen favor?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2007)

*Abracham*

"I think that can be arranged!  We want you to be at your best for your first meeting, after all!  I take it there is nothing in your report she must know of right away?

Court livery for _Bairdéir_ (or _Bairdéir_ in training) is black and green, but of course you don't have your uniforms yet.  Besides, Queen's agents arriving from the field are often required to report immediately, and often don't have time to change into uniform if their assignment required them not to wear one."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 26, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril seems to positively excited about the prospect of a bath and a new uniform. "Very good. Let's make haste then."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 27, 2007)

*Skath*

_Wow, a nice warm bath does sound good..._


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 27, 2007)

*Béar*

to the party:  "My Queen sent us on this mission designed specifically for me.  I am not one to take my ruler's confidence lightly, and I am not one to make my ruler wait."

to Abracham:  "We need to see her immediately if that is her custom."



OOC:  hey guys!  jet lag is a b*#@^.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2007)

*Abracham*

"In this case, I believe the Queen will understand - as long as there is nothing urgent in your report.  If it is time sensitive, we should get you to Queen Máthair first.  I'll leave it up to your discretion."

With that, Abracham withdraws slightly to give at least the illusion of privacy to your discussion.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 28, 2007)

*Skath*

"Bear, if you want to report to the queen immediately, you can do so and we can all join for dinner after bathing."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"I suggest we first appear before Queen Máthair together.  Our's is a complex tale, and if we give it to her together there's less chance something will be left out.  I've known her for some time now - she cares for her people, and I believe she'll be content to wait to hear our report until we're refreshed."


----------



## draven14 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: I hope you don't mind Mike, but I'm going to have Cerallos mention to the others what we had talked about!    


  Cerallos tells the others of his concerns about how this Abracham knew to meet the party this far out from the city. And if they believe anything should be questioned or not.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Aye, I thought it passing strange that we were met this way. I was attempting to give the impression that we had nothing damaging to report and were not a serious threat." Giving a whiff and holding up a handkerchief he adds, "besides we could all really use a bath." He pats the hilt of his blade, "I'd not be seperated from my weapon until we actually get to the queen."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 28, 2007)

*Béar*

spoiler into Béar's thoughts:

[sblock]_I guess taking a bath before going in front of my Queen is probably the best course of action...our report is not urgent, and I smell like dung...there is no need for her highness to experience our stench........I should buy a new green tunic...she would appreciate my thoughtfulness of freely proclaiming myself into her service...maybe Gavril could help, I havent purchased clothes in quite some time_.[/sblock]

"I assume that the queen has patrols, guards, and spies-a-plenty.  I doubt she is "anxiously awaiting" our arival as he says, but I'm sure that ranking officials were told that we would be coming this way.  When we were spotted, he would have been dispatched to greet us."

You men are right...we should bathe before approaching her Highness.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 30, 2007)

*Skath*

To the group, "Let's allow him to escort us but we should continue on our original path, not allowing him to divert us."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2007)

*Agents of the Queen?*

Abracham waits patiently on the side of the road.  He absently reaches forward to scratch his horse's ears and speaks quietly to the beast.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2007)

*Gavril*

"So? Shall we proceed? No sense standing here in the road all day when the queen is waiting." He adds, "We go with this guy as long as he seems to be going in the right direction, we keep our eyes open, our weapons close and try to get a bath before we see the queen?"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 30, 2007)

*Skath*

"Bear, why don't you respond to Abracham and take our lead."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jun 30, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar nods in agreement with Skath, and walks over to Abracham.  "Lead the way to a suitable watering hole, and then we will see our Queen."  Béar will let the man lead, but will stay no more than an easy two second sprint from him if anything goes awry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2007)

*Abracham*

With a slight grin that is somewhat difficult to interpret, Abracham dismounts from his horse and begins leading the party down the road in the direction of Tearmann.

"I think suitable accomodations can be found for you to freshen up before your audience."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2007)

*Athelstan*

_So now we come to it.  'Till now, my skin's been accepted as a matter of course by a group of fellow outcasts with secrets of their own.  I can keep my face hidden well enough when it's just a matter of walking through town at dusk, but the thought of exposing my freakish skin to the Queen terrifies me.  I wonder how she'll react . . ._


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2007)

*Gavril*

Mounting up, Gavril seems in excellent spirits. He discusses at some length with Diddious which garments can best be cleaned up and readied for a royal audience. He sounds like a general planning the disposition of his troops for a crucial battle. Despite all the nattering on, his cocked crossbow remains at hand on the saddle bow, a bolt in easy reach. Diddious, for his part seems excited to focused once again on his master's wardrobe rather than the constant dangers of the past few days.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 2, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will take his position riding a shoulder of Bear, if he will allow the little fae to do so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2007)

*Abracham*

As the group makes it way toward Tearmann, Abracham proves an able guide and conversationalist.  He keeps you entertained with small talk and a story or two about life in the messenger service, and gives a willing ear to any return conversation as well.

"Have any of you been to the palace - or the city - before?  It is fairly large, and can be confusing if you aren't somewhat familiar with city life."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 2, 2007)

*Béar*

While listening to Abracham, Béar whispers to the Fae riding on his shoulder:  "What do you think about our guide?  He seems to be asking a few too many questions...trying to gain our confidence maybe?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: [sblock]So has Gavril ever been to the city? We've established that he's traveled a good bit, but I don't expect he's been to the palace of course. If he hasn't been, but wants to bluff it to keep the guide honest has he at least heard some names he can drop? A well known shopping district? A resturant? Something like that?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 3, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, am I getting any high levels of emotion from our guide?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2007)

*Suspicions*

OOC:

Nope - he seems very composed . . . though he is looking politely inquisitive as he waits for someone to volunteer an answer to his question.

For Gavril Only:

[sblock]Gavril's exploits have mostly been limited to Trocaire and Clun.  He has Area Knowledge (Cities) but this is primarily knowledge of cities in general - how they work, finding inns/blacksmiths/etc.  If you want to try to bluff him, I'll let you use your AK:Cities as a complimentary skill.  Here's how that works:  Roll a check for AK: Cities.  Your skill is 12-, so for every 2 full points you roll under 12, you can add one to your target number for Acting (the closest thing to Bluff I could find).  Unfortunately, your Acting skill is only 8-, so it's going to be a tough sell for you.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 4, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Nope - he seems very composed . . . though he is looking politely inquisitive as he waits for someone to volunteer an answer to his question.
> 
> ...




"Some of us have been to this city before while others will be experiencing it's wonders for the first time."  

To Bear only, "I know what you mean, something is not quite right, but I can't really put my finger on it yet."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

OOC: [sblock]Well, if the odds are against, Gavril wont try to make the play. If acting is going to serve as Bluff then maybe I should spend some of the promised points on it. What about seduction? Which skill will he need for that? [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2007)

OOC: 

He's got Seduction skill at 13- (good odds, but he could always use more).  That will also serve in some situations when Gavril's trying to bluff - which one gets used will depend on the situation at hand.  This one seemed to call for acting more than seduction.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Ah city life is something I'm not only familiar with, but eager to return to." Gavril says this with a wistful look.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2007)

*Abracham*

"Well, if you've never been to Tearmann, you're in for a treat!  It's by far the cleanest city I've ever experienced (and as a _Mharcaíochta_ I've seen plenty, let me tell you).  There's good entertainment and food as well."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

"The Queen's presence must be having a positive impact." Gavril chuckles, "If it is as clean as all that, then they may well turn us away. Our very presence in our current unwashed state could well sully fair Tearmann's reputation."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: [sblock]Gavril is becoming increasingly concerned about his guide. He keeps up the frivolous banter, a simple enough task for Gavril, but watches the terrain ahead for a possible ambush site. If he sees a likely trap, he'll stop suddenly complaining of too much dried food and wild game. Claiming an urgent need for a trip to the bushes, he'll 'accidentally' discharge a crossbow bolt into the heart of the likely hiding place as he dismounts. The bow is already cocked and to hand, he merely has to slip a round into it just before voicing his distress.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2007)

*Into Tearmann*

Soon enough the walls, then the gates, of Tearmann glide into sight.  From the outside, the city looks as fair as Abracham has described it - the gray granite walls have a slight sparkle, as though there is some other mineral laced through the stone.  There is, of course, a small city's worth of construction outside the walls - those too poor to afford to build inside and those whose professions would be unpleasant in the crowded space within build outside.  Abracham leads you deftly through the throng and toward the city gates.

Athelstan pulls his hood forward, hiding his face.  He draws some curious looks from the crowd but not nearly the reaction he would get should they notice the green tint to his skin.

For Mike Only:
[sblock]Mike - Did you want to have Skáth conceal himself within the party?  The _Daoine deBith_ (the new name for the _FaeBorn_) are not generally well received or liked by the general population - he'll almost certainly draw some hostility both toward himself and toward the party if he's noticed.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 9, 2007)

*Skath*

For Mike P only:
[sblock]
Hmm.  Part of him feels if he is employed by the queen he shouldn't have to hide.  I keep forgetting though, this is the queen whose court I hid in for a while correct?  But she nor no one else knows me, correct?  If that is all true, Skath will not hide, but proudly sit atop Bear's shoulder.  Bear should offer a fair bit of protection.  I forgot to mention earlier too, that each day that we traveled I would like to heal twice, saving one for unexpected incidents.  Would you be so kind as to give me everyone's hp's?

[/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 9, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will take notice of all the shops the party passes with special notice to weaponsmiths and any dealers in magic.  He will also take note of all exits from the city.


3d6=12 to perception


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2007)

*Into Tearmann*

The only access to the city proper that you see is the gate through which you enter.  However, Tearmann is large enough that it's likely there are other gates.  There should at least be a postern gate or some other means of emergency evacuation in case of seige.  You could always ask Abracham . . .

There are shops of almost any variety you could wish for, both in the outer city and within the walls.  The party passes through both residential and business districts, though in many of the business districts it appears the shop owners live in apartments above their businesses.  You see a few shops offering potions to cure any ill you can think of and trinkets guaranteed to make the object of your desire fall in love with you, but nothing you would classify as a real 'magic' shop.

As the party moves through the outer city and inside the gates, a growing tension becomes apparant in the crowd.  All of you catch people in the crowd giving you suspicious glares and making hand gestures to ward off evil.

For Mike L. Only:

[sblock]This is the Queen in whose Court you hid for several years.  As far as you know, neither she nor anyone else in her court ever knew of your existence there.  By the time you get to Tearmann, everyone will be at full HP.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

Catching the mood of the crowd, Gavril sits tall in the saddle and says, "Well, it seems we need a bath and a tailor worse than I feared. We seem to be quite a spectacle."


----------



## draven14 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Cerallos*

With his hood drawn as well, Cerallos knows some of the looks are directed at him and his face paint and he pretends as if these people are looking straight through him.
He says to any of his party members close enough, "Why don't we ask our guide there why we are drawing such a response from these folk?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 9, 2007)

*Béar*

Knowing that most of the stares are toward his huge stature, his missing left eye, and his cauliflower ear, Béar acts as though he hardly notices..."No doubt that most of these town folk rarely see such a battle-seasoned party escorted through their streets.  That's probably why they are staring."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2007)

*Athelstan Spilhaus*

"I suspect these good people share the sentiments of most of the populace regarding the _Daoine deBith_, and with all of our strange skin coloring, face painting, pointy eared, tiny statured, wreathed in shadow, flying about, in your face _uniqueness_, we certainly look like we _don't_ share those prejudices!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 10, 2007)

*Skath*

"WELL PUT!!!!, my friend."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I only wish we'd had time for a bath and a tailor. Had I time for a proper toilet before our grand entrance things would be different. Seeing a proper fellow of refinement and taste such as myself in the company of a _Daoine deBith_ would inspire people. I think it fair to say that by the end of the month everyone who is anybody in this town would be seen with a Fae at their side. Alas, my unkempt state is libel to set race relations back a hundred years." He sighs in resignation, "Poor Diddious did his best, but it is simply impossible to attain the proper curl of hair or starching of lace in the JUNGLE."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 10, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will laugh out loud at Gavril's comments.  _Hmmm, that is a joke right?  _


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will laugh out loud at Gavril's comments.  _Hmmm, that is a joke right?  _




OOC: With Gavril it is hard to tell, but there does seem to be more than the usual twinkle in his eye and he does seem to be pitching his comments in the direction of the female member of the group in a way that suggests a flirtation...


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 10, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will laugh at Gavril's statement.  "Ha Ha!"


----------



## draven14 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

_One thing about this group here, we're not likely to be forgotton by our looks. I imagine these stares are aimed at all of us...if Longbow was still with us, it would even be multiplied with his covered face..._


Cerallos will ask the escort, "Have you seen Master Gaelach about the city? I would like to speak to him again if you have, and if he has the time." _He should know at least who he is..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2007)

*Abracham*

"Gaelach was here last week, but the Queen sent him out again two days ago.  I'm certain he'll make time to visit with you on his return, should you still be in the city."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2007)

*Into Tearmann*

The going is slow in the city, as the party has to make its way through streets that are quite crowded.  You also grow somewhat confused regarding direction, as the streets are somewhat narrow and twist round.  There is apparantly not a direct route to Abracham's destination.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 12, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will say to Bear, in a quiet voice so I guide may not hear, "Tearmann's streets are winding  so if an invasion were to take place, it would confuse the invading forces and allow the residents more time to organize.  Pretty neat thought.  I think our guide is on the up and up as we seem to be headed to the Queen's court"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril continues to watch for signs of trouble or ambush not quite ready to accept the guild is as helpful as he claims. Their recent betrayal by a party member has left him raw when it comes to trust.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos does the same, keeping his staff as a walking staff but ready to swing into action, still feeling it's a bit too early be too trusting after Longbow's backstabbing.

OOC: Mike is there anything Cerallos could notice, given it a long shot that this guide would be one of the ones responsible for his master's slaying, but anything about him or the crowd that we're being led through, or perhaps if we are being followed?


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bear*

To Abracham:  So...how much farther down this labyrinth until we find a bath house?  ;-)


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 13, 2007)

*Bear*

To Skath (whispering):

[sblock]  That's a brilliant idea...a couple of minutes could mean all the difference in an invasion.   How do you know the reasoning of the street design?    And how do you know the way to the Queen's court?  Is this your home town?  [/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 13, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> To Skath (whispering):
> 
> [sblock]  That's a brilliant idea...a couple of minutes could mean all the difference in an invasion.   How do you know the reasoning of the street design?    And how do you know the way to the Queen's court?  Is this your home town?  [/sblock]




"I guess it is in a way.  I spent a lot of time at the Queen's residence but no one really knows this, including the queen, so please don't mention it.  I am good at keeping to the shadows and keeping my ears open so I know a lot of things others may not though I am not sure what is really useful and what is not."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2007)

*Abracham*

"We should see the gates of the Inner City in the next few minutes.  From there the way becomes easier - the inner city is much less crowded, and much of it is taken up with the _Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir_ and the Palace grounds."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2007)

*Tearmann*

The Inner City is surrounded by a wall, lower and less thick than the outer walls of the city but still impressive.  Abracham leads you deftly through the gates and the much less crowded area beyond.  Here the streets are wider and straighter, and there is more room between the buildings.  There are several areas here behind their own smaller walls that look to be residential - impressive houses or estates.  The businesses here, for the most part, do not seem to double as housing for the proprietors, though there are some exceptions.

Once through these business and residential districts, you come to an area of large brick buildings intermingled with fenced fields and courtyards obviously suited for purposes varying from entertainment to martial training.  (OOC: If you picture the Hendrix campus in its current incarnation you won't be far off - it's a beautiful campus, with lots of trees)  Your guide explains to you that this is the Academy for Warders, the _Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir_, and that you will be provided rooms in one of the dormitories here.

You see lots of people here, most of them young (15 to 20) and almost all moving with an air of industry.  Most are dressed in one of two uniforms - either forest green or black.  Quite a few are dressed in uniforms of both black _and_ green, and some in the same uniform worn by Abracham.  Most of the full uniforms are teaching classes - either lectures or experiential - to groups of monochrome uniforms of varying sizes.  In some of the classes are students in civilian dress, and some appear to be being taught by civilians as well.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Very nice, and quite a capable looking group of young people." His eyes linger over some of the women, but his eye for fashion takes in the cut and style of the uniforms and he tries to make sense of the colors in terms of rank. 

OOC: [sblock]I have no idea what skill would be needed or is this something he can figure out in general terms without a roll? It seems obvious that the trainees only get one color.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2007)

*Abracham*

"Yes.  The black uniforms are for first year students, the green represent second year.  A full course of study here is three years, the last year of which is normally spent performing the normal duties of a member of Her Majesty's Service under the supervision of a mentor.  Civilians are allowed to attend some of the classes, depending on the space available."


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 17, 2007)

*Walking*

OOC:  Are any of the students or teachers obviously distracted by our presence?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 17, 2007)

OOC: 

Several of them look up as you pass, and a few wave to Abracham in a friendly fashion.  No one appears distracted or out of sorts.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 17, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will take in all the sites of a faintly familiar "home" which he has not really seen.  He also seems to relish in the knowledge that the folks here are a bit unnerved by his presence.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 19, 2007)

*Béar*

To Skath:  "I think you should fly over the students and ask what they are studying.  That will straighten their curly hairs!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2007)

*Settling In*

Abracham leads the party to a large stable and field, where he turns his horse over to a beautiful young girl of about 12.  She has jet black hair, olive skin, and warm brown eyes.

"Hoi Aoife!  How are the riding lessons going?"

"Well, thank  you.  Today Cairell's promised to start working jumps with me!"

"Aoife wants to enter Bairdéir training next year, but I'm trying to convince her to come to the Messenger service instead.  She's one of our most promising young riders - she rides a horse like she was born to it!"

Aoife's face is transformed by a delighted grin at the praise as she takes Abracham's horse.

Abracham turns to Gavril.  "You can trust Aoife with your steed, Gavril, and the grooms will see that your beasts are unsaddled and cared for.  They'll also see that  your gear is moved to your rooms."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril dismounts will what grace his leg allows, and hands the raines to the girl. "Thank you fair Aoife. Please take good care of my servant's donkey as well. Like my servant he may not be much to look at, but he's as noble and true as any prince."  Walking about to ease the stiffness in his leg Gavril takes in the scene.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 22, 2007)

*Abracham*

Both animals respond well to the young groom's gentle touch, and she leads them away into the stable.

"Shall we go on?  I can show you to your rooms now so you can freshen up for your audience with the Queen."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Please, I'm quite eager to get cleaned up." He has a quick conversation with Diddious about what clothes to prepare for his audience.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath is also eager for a bath.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2007)

*Lodging at Last*

Abracham leads the party to a large brick building and inside, chatting the entire time.

"We have a suite set aside that should suit your needs admirably.  And, it's on the first floor so it's quite convenient."

With these words, he opens the door to a very serviceable suite of rooms.  Ten bedrooms open onto a circular common area.  Each of the bedrooms has a window, and each is furnished with a bed, armoir, desk, and chair.  There are no windows in the common area, which is furnished with a large table and ten chairs, as well as several comfortable reading chairs and smaller tables.  Though plain, the furniture throughout is obviously of high quality and very well built.

"I'll give you a few minutes to choose your rooms and put your luggage down while I take care of a few things.  I'll be back shortly to take you to the baths."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2007)

*Skath*

"Wow, this is really nice.  Perfect for a party such as ours, we can have our privacy yet still meet together."  Skath will fly around the rooms looking quickly into each, looking for anything that catches his attention, if nothing does and they are of differing sizes, he will ask for the smaller room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2007)

*The Dorm*

All of the rooms are the same size - there's no real difference between them.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 23, 2007)

*Béar*

Seeing that the rooms are identical, Béar picks one with the best view from the window     He somewhat neatly, however accessibly, places his few belongings in his room-most notably Thanatos with a place of honor leaning against the wall next to his pillow.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril seems to take no real interest in which room he gets, but does manage to end up next door to Dillis. He and Diddious bring in Gavril's impressive collection of gear and Diddious sets to work on the chosen clothes.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 23, 2007)

*Skath*

In that case Skath will take a room between Bear and Gavril.


----------



## draven14 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos will take a room on the end of the group. He checks out the room but doesn't put anything down...he does sit down for a moment to enjoy a safe and comfortable place to sit and rest for a moment and does a quick meditation before rejoining the others.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 27, 2007)

*patiently waiting - OK not so patiently*

While waiting for their guide to return, Skath will begin exploring all areas of their living space and if time permits will linger at each window taking in the sites, partly to refreshen his memory and partly to see those parts he has not seen only heard of.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2007)

OOC: Hey, guys!  Hope to get a post up tomorrow - on vacation, with sand, surf, and food on the brain most of the time!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, guys!  Hope to get a post up tomorrow - on vacation, with sand, surf, and food on the brain most of the time!




OOC: He left out bikini clad beach babes, his wife must be reading the posts!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2007)

*The Return of Abracham*

Your earstwhile guide returns after about 20 minutes.

"I hope you all had time to settle in.  Ready for your baths?" 

He leads you down the hall to an expansive room with slatted wooden floors surrounding stone tubs set into the ground.  Each tub is easily large enough to accomodate 4 or 5 people.  There are two small stone 'sluice gates' in each tub.  Abracham explains to the group that the 'gates' open to admit either hot or cold water into the tub, and the desired temperature is achieved by changing the amount of each.

"Queen Máthair will be ready for you when she finishes her judgements - should be about an hour and a half.  There will be light refreshments waiting in your room when you return there from your baths.  Once you've bathed and eaten, please feel free to look around the campus if you wish, or take a nap.  If you have any questions, anyone who's not otherwise occupied will be happy to answer them for you.  I'll return for you when the Queen is ready."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2007)

OOC: 

If anyone wants to do any poking around before you go to the Queen, let's take care of it now.  I'll wait to hear back from all four of you - if no one wants to do anything else first, we'll go straight to the Queen.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bear*

Bear definately wants to poke around.  He takes a 10 minute bath (long for his standards) and then dresses and walks around to clear his mind and mentally prepare himself for the meeting.  Along the way, he orients himself to the layout of the school...the different schools, the exits, anything of interest.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2007)

*Gavril*

The swordsman would like to take a look around, but an hour and half simply wont give him enough time. He bathes carefully and thoroughly washing his hair and letting Diddious shave him, trim his nails, trim his hair and wax his mustache. He barely has time to get dressed in the clothes Diddious prepares and nibble at the food before it is time to go to the audience. "Gods there simply isn't time to properly prepare my hair. Just comb it out and tie it back. We'll cover it with a hat." He cuts a fine figure once properly bathed and groomed. "Diddious old fellow, while we're gone take a long soak in the tub and get yourself something to eat. Stand ready for my return, we must see a tailor as soon as possible."


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 31, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will not venture out though it might be fun provoking the town's folk, but he just can't subject them to that, "It's a shame they have to be afraid of all of us.".  He will wash his clothes well and ring them and set them on the window sill, open the window and hope they dry before the court.  He will then bath himself.  As the time for our guide approaches, he will dress even if the clothes are still a bit damp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2007)

*Quick Tour (a.k.a. I Don't Have the Map Done Yet)*

Béar has his look around, getting a fine sense of the layout of the school.  There's a lot of open space, well landscaped and kept up.  Trees are abundant as well, as one would expect in the warm, wet climate.

The buildings fit into the terrain, rather than the opposite - all was obviously designed with aesthetics as well as functionality in mind.

The buildings aren't labeled, so without going in he won't be able to pinpoint specifics (there likely won't be time for that - the grounds are expansive).  However, the function of some of the building is plain (the mess hall, for example).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 1, 2007)

Just waiting for Jeremy to let me know what Cerallos is going to do with his time - probably put on his makeup


----------



## draven14 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Very funny GM. lol Sorry fellas, been changing 3 rooms around at home so no internet at home, and just lost track at work!    

Cerallos takes a long bath and after the others are finished with theirs, promptly dries off, reapplies his face paint, this time with different symbols and patterns. Then puts all his gear back on and does his best to clean some of his clothes and weapons. After doing a few meditations, he'll get some food and await the escort.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2007)

*Abracham*

Abracham arrives back at the suite at the appointed time.  After ascertaining that everyone's ready, he leads the group across the grounds and into the palace.  He passes the party through the palace without difficulty, greeting several of the guards by name on the way in.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

The Queen hosts your group in a small reception room, formally yet comfortably furnished and appointed.

Abracham knocks softly on the door, opening it at the command from inside, and you are in the presence of your Queen.

She is a striking woman.  She is six feet tall, and appears muscular and fit without any real bulk - athletic.  Her hair is fiery red and her eyes a deep emerald green, but her skin has none of the paleness usually associated with that hair color - she is quite tan.  She has that same indefinable force of personality you've come to recognize in Dílis, magnified about tenfold.  You are drawn to this woman, and despite the fact that she is your Queen you find yourselves relaxing subtly - you are at your ease with her.

She speaks softly. "Thank you Abracham," and your guide bows slightly and leaves.  She then turns her regard on you, examining the group thoughtfully for a few moments before inviting you to sit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

"Gealach tells me you are quite a remarkable group of individuals, and that he has every confidence you've been able to discharge your requested service to me successfully.  Please make yourselves comfortable and we'll begin your debriefing.  Would you like something to drink?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2007)

*Gavril*

Bowing in acknowledgement of the praise, Gavril makes his way to a seat, but does not sit struggling not to limp for once. "It is a pleasure to meet you my Queen," he says bowing again. "A drink would be most welcome."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 2, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike - could you describe the current room, please?


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 2, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar turns his head slightly so that his Queen can not see the left side of his face.  He nods in approval:  "I think we all could use a drink.  Thank you my Queen."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2007)

*The Small Audience Room*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike - could you describe the current room, please?




The square room is just large enough to hold the current party and the Queen comfortably - there's plenty of room to move around without bumping into each other or the furniture, but it's small enough to promote fairly intimate conversation.  The furniture is formal yet comfortable, made of a dark wood and arranged for casual conversation.  It is an interior room - no windows.  There are a few tapestries and paintings on the walls, of various types of scenes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

After ascertaining your drink preferences, the Queen moves to a small bar and pours small ale, watered wine, or water as each of you indicated.  She serves you herself, sees you comfortably seated, and indicates that you should proceed with your account of events.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will take a very small glass of wine, just to taste what they serve.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2007)

*Skath*

"I think Bear should recap the events."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

At Skáth's suggestion, Queen Máthair turns expectantly to the member of the party already sworn to her service.

"Béar, would you mind?  The rest of you, feel free to express yourselves as necessary to insure I have an accurate account - don't stand on ceremony, please."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will take a very small glass of wine, just to taste what they serve.




The wine is slightly chilled - an excellent blush, light and a little fruity without being sweet.  Just the thing for the last lingering heat of the evening.

OOC: Not sure if I've given an indication of the time - my intention is for it to be around 7:30 in the evening, a little after dark.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 3, 2007)

*Béar*

Feeling the butterflies swarming his stomach, Béar does his best to start from the beginning.  He gives a quick retelling of the Wickshine and of the tower and a much more thorough account of the mine.  

"...the Shaddow creature...the strange light in the cell...the dead preists...the murderous backstabbing Desaigh...Béar near death experience." 

Béar tries his best to make himself sound heroic (without being too obvious) for amost dying in his Queen's service.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2007)

*Skath*

_mmm, good wine.  Sometimes I wish I could enjoy food and drink like humans._  Skath will take this time to pay close attention to Bear.  He wants to notice everything during the telling and see if there is anything to feed on here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2007)

The emotions in the room are fully as piquant as the wine.  A strong flow of nervousness (in spite of the Queen's capable efforts to set a relaxing tone), with overtones of excitement and a current of pride delicately laced through it all.

For All:
[sblock]I'm walking a fairly thin line here in the name of balancing technical rules with dramatic/thematic elements.  There's quite a bit of info for the little _Daoine deBith_ here.  Technically, Skáth at this point should not be able to make any real distinctions between emotions, as this could give away subtle things about PC's and NPC's alike and he's not really paid the points for such abilities.  He should only be able to nourish himself.  However, I know Mike's plans for the upcoming Character Point Bananza are to begin building up Skáth's use of Empathy, and since he's been feeding on emotions for his entire life (which amounts to a LONG time) it makes sense that he's got a palate capable of such distinctions.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril sips his wine and listens to the story trying to gage the queen's reaction. He contains his desire to add boasts to the tale, but only with considerable expendature of his limited will. He contents himself with playing the strong silent type for the moment.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 3, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The emotions in the room are fully as piquant as the wine.  A strong flow of nervousness (in spite of the Queen's capable efforts to set a relaxing tone), with overtones of excitement and a current of pride delicately laced through it all.
> 
> For All:
> [sblock]I'm walking a fairly thin line here in the name of balancing technical rules with dramatic/thematic elements.  There's quite a bit of info for the little _Daoine deBith_ here.  Technically, Skáth at this point should not be able to make any real distinctions between emotions, as this could give away subtle things about PC's and NPC's alike and he's not really paid the points for such abilities.  He should only be able to nourish himself.  However, I know Mike's plans for the upcoming Character Point Bananza are to begin building up Skáth's use of Empathy, and since he's been feeding on emotions for his entire life (which amounts to a LONG time) it makes sense that he's got a palate capable of such distinctions.[/sblock]




OCC - Mike,

I wasn't sure if I could get any of this at this time, so I meant to actually watch Bear's reactions to everything he said and see if I could read anything the old fashioned way.  But thanks for the excellent description.

I assume Bear does not intentionally leave out any details.  After Bear tells his tale, Skath will focus his attention on the queen and her physical reaction.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos says nothing, just sits and listens to Bear's retelling as he observes the Queen's beauty, taking it all in and being aware of not having had feelings like this quite before and a bit uncertain how to deal with this. He breaks up his almost staring with an occassional sip of his wine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2007)

*Debriefing*

The others in the party also wait quietly for Béar to finish his tale.  The Queen listens attentively throughout, not interrupting at all.  When the warrior finishes his recap of events, she begins asking questions.  For about an hour and a half she delves into your recollection of the past couple of weeks, asking sometimes one or the other of  you and sometimes the group as a whole.  She is never intense - the tone of the meeting remains conversational, and she frequently pauses for reflection, refills your drinks, etc. - but she is very focused.  By the time she is finished you've all remembered much more than you thought, and you get the definite impression that every scrap of what you've revealed has been thoroughly examined and put in its place in the larger tapestry of events within Queen Máthair's rule.

"My friends, you've done me a great service at no small cost to yourselves.  Is there anything you would have of me in return?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2007)

*Gavril*

"We've shared much this night, what can you tell us that brings some meaning to this tale."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 4, 2007)

*Skath*

"I would have to agree that my biggest desire right now it to just understand all the odd things we saw in the mines and at the tower.  If you are able to share any information you have, it might allow us to make some sense of these places"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

"For the present time, I can only reveal to you that there are events afoot that will likely wrack our entire country with strife and change - but from the information I have it appears that we have some time to solidify Domhan into a stable nation and to make some preparations for what is to come.

I would tell you more but for two things.

First, my own information is sketchy enough that the little I could tell you for certain would only whet your appetites for more, possibly leading you to brash actions that would worsen the situation.  

This leads to my second reason.  I am extraordinarily impressed with your actions thus far in my service.  A part of my preparations for what seems to be coming is to strengthen my _Bairdéir_, both in numbers and in training.  Before I involve you further in these matters, I would offer you entrance to the _Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir_.  Once you complete your studies there (and I have no doubt you'll do well), I would have you formalize your service to me as _Bairdéir_ and work with me to prepare our country for what is to come.

Consider carefully, as this choice involves more commitment than simple oaths of obedience to your Queen.  The life of a _Bairdéir_ is one of hardship and privation, of service to your Queen and to Domhan before all else, even when such service is unrecognized by those we serve.

Of course, there are compensations that make such service worthwhile to some: the soul deep satisfaction of making our world a better place for those we serve, and the peace and joy of belonging to something larger than ourselves.  The _Bairdéir_ are a true brotherhood, a family incorruptably loyal to each other and to our cause.

I ask that you return to your rooms to think on what I offer, to discuss it amongst yourselves.  Take whatever time you need, and inform me of your decision when you are ready."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 5, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will approach the queen, if this is appropriate, and say, "Your majesty, I have admired what you done bringing this country together as one.  I would hate to see anything come to pass that would hinder your goals but as you can imagine, we have seen a lot and did not come to stand before you by blindly following anyone, no matter their importance.  I would very much like to help you achieve your goals, as I think Domhan needs to be unified.  We may be an unconventional bunch but we have come to work together pretty well and I'd say we even care for each other.  I do think we need time alone to discuss your gracious offer.  It was a pleasure to finally meet you in person."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

"That was my intent."

She rings a small bell on the table next to her chair, and a lad of about 10 years opens the door.

"Irial will show you back to your rooms - this night is dark and the campus can be confusing to those not familiar with it."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 5, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar will approach his Queen cautiously, respectfully, with his head slightly bowed.  "My friend is correct, my Queen.  We are an unconventional party of exceptional warriors, and I have grown quite fond of my friends."

"However, I need do not need any more time to decide.  Your rule has proven to be just, your politics have proven to be superior, and most of all, your promises have proven to be true.  I can think of no leader in the history of my land to better prove these virtues.  It will be the honor of my life to serve you as a Bairdéir.  Consider me, from this moment on, at your complete disposal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

"I accept your service as a Bairdéir (in training, at least) as I have already accepted your service as a soldier in my army.  For the present time you may return to your rooms at the Coláiste with your friends.  When they have come to a decision you will all report back to me to formalize your choices."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 7, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Your pardon my queen. I have a boon to ask if I am to join your service. I have an old fellow in my service. He really isn't cut out for a life of privation and adventure. Unfortunately, I lack the resources to pension him off. Would it be possible to grant him some simple post here such that he would have room and board and could serve me when I am in the city?" He shrugs, "As for me, I have been a teacher more than a student, so perhaps it is only fair that I reverse roles a while. If you can grant my boon then I would find it much easier to come to a decision on joining the Bairdéir."

OOC: [sblock]I was thinking of buying down the points I got for Diddious in part if not completely.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

"I believe we could help your man out.  We have an honorable tradition amongst our elderly of continuing to work in whatever positions they're able - they take great pride in their continued service.  Something will be found for him."

For Scott:
[sblock]You could either buy down by making him 'appear' as a liability less often or buy those points off completely.  Your choice, though I kind of like having him as a plot hook in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2007)

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]Yeah, I really didn't want to cast the old fellow aside, he has been a good role-playing aid, but I don't think we want to keep dragging him into danger. I think the occasional crisis would be best.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 9, 2007)

*To sleep, perchance to dream . . .*

The young page, Irial, leads you efficiently across the campus and back to your rooms.  You settle in for the night, each of you with much on your mind, and in spite of the comfortable beds sleep does not come easily.

OOC:  Talk amongst yourselves if you wish.  I'll give it a day and tomorrow we'll do the second meeting with the Queen.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Well, what do you guys think? I think it's clear that we're all wanting to join and get on to what Mike's got in store for us.  I say giddyup!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Gavril wants to join up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2007)

OOC: 

Since Mike's the one who suggested you guys gather and talk, I'll give him through today to check in and put in his two cents worth, then move on with the next meeting with the Queen tomorrow.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 13, 2007)

*Skath*

"I for one, have some reservations.  She mentioned nothing about pay.  Bear, are you paid for your service?  I would really like to have some personal involvement in the queen's cause but I would really like more of a commitment from her than just for the glory of Domhan.  Am I the only one who feels this way?  I mean that cave was not the nicest place and we got squat for looking into it for her and she would not even help us fill in the pieces."

OCC - Sorry about taking so long, Mike. I finally finished re-installing everything last night.  New toys, hehe.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 13, 2007)

OOC: That's an excellent question...Mike Patterson, does Béar get paid for his service as an irregular?  I kinda assumed he did, in the back of my mind, but never really gave it any thought.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2007)

"You have your priorities straight my diminutive friend. I guess we got a little carried away with patriotic ferver. I wonder if there is a clothing allowance?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2007)

See the OOC thread for a 'Money Post.'


----------



## draven14 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Cerallos*

 "That is a very reasonable question Master Skath. Each of us will have to heavily consider this proposal and decide for their own.  I personally don't really care about the money as long as certain expenses are taken care of, such as our food and shelter and clothing. As long as I feel like this is worthy and that I belong, like I've felt in our pack, and I'm able to learn and grow in knowledge and skills...I'm in."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2007)

Gavril sighs, "I fear I shall have to engage in certain economies to fit my military pay, but I guess that is the price of service. Perhaps I can still do some teaching on the side."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2007)

*Athelstan*

"I think I'm gonna pass on the Queen's offer.  I'm still having nightmares about the Stills' kid from the Wickshine, and Deasaigh's little stunt really bothered me.  I think it's too much for me to get my head around.  It all seems to be a good thing, but I'm not really cut out for this life, I think.  I miss my swamp and my simple day to day existence."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"I'm all in, of course - I'd already committed to this course before we ever met.  I'm certain sure to get some good stories out of all this, not to mention helping Má . . . the Queen."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2007)

*Skath*

"You're the Queen's son?  Now you have to tell us more."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I am sorry to see you go Athelstan. You add much to the team and I'm am proud to call you friend, but I do understand. The events of the Wickshire weigh upon us all." At the fey's comment Gavril chuckles. "I fear you have more to learn about human anatomy my friend. If Dilis is a child of the queen then she is the daughter rather than the son. But I think you are a bit off the mark..."  

OOC: [sblock=For the DM]What is the queen's proper name? Is there a familial resemblance between Dilis and the queen that Gavril has been able to determine. Given his appreciation of the female form it seems likely that he has studied both women in some detail.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 15, 2007)

*Duh*

OCC - Duh, that was stupid and I'm an idiot and tired.  Obviously Skath would know the difference between and male and female.  I need to keep better track as a gamer.  Sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2007)

OOC:

Not a problem - it's hard to keep track, especially with all these crazy Irish words/names I'm using.  Actually, that 'a' should have had an accent mark, but I couldn't remember which 'a' needed it and was too lazy to look it up - my goof, not yours.

For Scott:
[sblock]The Queen's proper name is Máthair.  I got lazy and didn't look to see if the accent was over the first or second 'a' and goofed.  That post's been fixed now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC: 

I'm guessing since everyone's been looking and no one's posted, that y'all are ready to meet with the Queen again.  I'll try to get a post up for that this afternoon/evening - got some prep work to do for home visits today.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, having an unusually busy week. You've no doubt discovered that my own game isn't getting attention either. I'll try to get back up to speed today. I'm ready to move on to the queen. Though Gavril is still curious about Dilis' almost-use of the queen's first name.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2007)

*What Shall We Do Today?*

Having had a late night snack and discussed the ins and outs of service to the Queen to the wee hours, the party of would be Bairdéir finally retire for the night.  As these are the most comfortable beds they've been in since the Wickshine (and _that_ night's rest was cut woefully short) everyone sleeps soundly and wakes at whatever time is usual for them.

Once everyone is up and about and has performed whatever morning ablutions appeal to them, the question becomes where to find breakfast.

For Mike L. Only:
[sblock]Mike - 

If you were inclined to clue the others in on your time spent here on the royal grounds, you could help the party find their way around and could guide them through some of the standard proceedures here.  Or you could find alternate explanations for your 'inside knowledge' (_"Many and Mysterious are the ways of the _Daoine deBith_, and we are not wont to explain ourselves to mere humans!"_)  Most importantly, you could guide them to the mess hall![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2007)

*Gavril*

Diddious, having had a day to work over Gavril's tattered wardrobe, dresses his master in the style for which he has longed since this sordid business began. Looking polished and dapper, Gavril is in very good spirits as the group contemplates breakfast. "Now that we are all bathed, it should be a simple matter to follow our noses to the mess hall. I do hope our status will qualify us for a proper officer's mess."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2007)

*Breakfast and the New Day*

Irial appears shortly after the last of the party is awake and presentable, and leads the group to the mess hall.  The mess is shared by any Bairdéir in town who wish to eat there - there is no separate officer's mess (there are no real 'officers' in the Bairdéir, though there are certainly those who by  long standing service have more unofficial status than their peers).

The fare is simple but very tasty, and filling.  The mess is not crowded, and the few others present nod companionably if one of the party happens to catch their eye, but they are also content to give the group their privacy.  Several of them talk amiably over their breakfast, others eat alone.

Irial remains in the mess during breakfast, close enough to the group to answer their needs, but far enough away that you can talk with privacy.

When everyone's finished their repast, Irial approaches.

"What is your desire this day, sers?  The Queen has asked that I place myself at your disposal."

The lad is plainly proud of the fact that he's been assigned such an important duty.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 18, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Sorry, busy week, no days off.  

The party members notice Skath seems to know his way around the grounds but will not comment unless asked directly.  It would be up to the curiosity of the other members if they were inclined to ask, Skath will not volunteer.

IC - During breakfast Skath takes in the surrounds, not having seen the mess hall, I'm sure.  He is still mulling over what his answer to the Queen will be, he will most likely stick with the party but he also doesn't want to end his life.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Irial appears shortly after the last of the party is awake and presentable, and leads the group to the mess hall.  The mess is shared by any Bairdéir in town who wish to eat there - there is no separate officer's mess (there are no real 'officers' in the Bairdéir, though there are certainly those who by  long standing service have more unofficial status than their peers).
> 
> The fare is simple but very tasty, and filling.  The mess is not crowded, and the few others present nod companionably if one of the party happens to catch their eye, but they are also content to give the group their privacy.  Several of them talk amiably over their breakfast, others eat alone.
> 
> ...





"I don't know about the others but if we are thinking of spending some time here, I'd like the deluxe tour and possibly be able to speak to some folks in her majesty's service and also some townsfolk."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Sorry, somehow I missed your post on the 18th.   

Gavril eats a hearty breakfast and considers his options. "I too would like to have a look around the place. I'm curious about your library and training grounds." He also wants to get a look at the potintial female companionship here.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 23, 2007)

*Bear*

Bear waits for his friends to come to the only logical conclusion and work for the Queen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2007)

*The Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir*

Irial gladly consents to be your guide around the _Coláiste_, and you spend the day exploring the grounds.  

There are numerous buildings devoted to classroom study - the arts and humanities, history, literature, science, etc.  There are also (as you've already seen) classes in the more physical realm - riding, swordsmanship, tactics and strategy, etc.  Many of the classes focus on practical skills needed by _Bairdéir_ in the field such as teamwork, practical applications of the Queen's law, and administration of the Queen's justice.It's much like a liberal arts college in the 'real world.' There is enough dormitory space to house far more than the number of current students.

You also learn that more than just the _Bairdéir_ candidates study here.  Dílis received her bardic training here, and now wishes to extend her studies and become _Bairdéir_.  Officers in the army get some training here in tactics and strategy, and many of the city nobles send their children here to be educated.

Anyone who can either pay the tuition or qualify for a 'scholarship' through academic potential is eligible to enter.

Instructors vary widely in origin and status as well.  Many of the more experienced _Bairdéir_ do a term rotation through the college as instructors, while some of them are actually permanently stationed at the Academy.  Some of the Queen's staff teach classes in protocol, diplomacy, and political science.

Overall, there seems to be an atmosphere of comraderie and acceptance here, such that even Skáth, with all of his emotional sensitivity, doesn't feel out of place - there is curiosity but not animosity when the group talks to students or instructors.

After a long day of touring and talking, broken up by a stop for lunch, Irial brings the group back to the mess hall for supper.  This time, several of the students and instructors politely approach you and request to sit at your table.  Discussion amongst them is animated and the topics vary broadly from the academic to the personal.


OOC:

This would be a good time to ask any questions you can think of for the students and instructors at the college.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2007)

Thinking of the poor shape of his wardrobe and the need for funds, Gavril considers and asks, "Do students here ever serve as instructors as well? I've a good bit of teaching experience."

OOC: Not looking for any game benefit, just want to make sure Gavril has the funds to maintain his wardrobe and court a few ladies while he's here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2007)

*Ríordán Gormghiolla*

One of the _Bairdéir_ at the table replies:

"Students never actually teach a class, but second year students are sometimes invited to be guest lecturers if they have an interesting experience or talent to relate."


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 25, 2007)

*Béar*

"How many students who begin training will see through to graduation?"

"Are there interschool sporting leagues in this facility?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ríordán Gormghiolla*

"About 1 of every 4 students who enter _Bairdéir_ training will not complete it.  The numbers are slightly higher for _Mharcaíochta_ training, but the school for the _Gléas Ceoil_, the Bards, is somewhat more demanding."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*Aoife & Cairell*

"For sport, the _Rásaíocht Chapall_ is *very* exciting!  I race Gabhlán, that's my mare, every week, and -"

"You'd better stop her now - once she gets started she talks faster than Gabhlán runs and Gods help us if she gets the bit in _her_ teeth!"

Cairell breaks in with a smile, his fondness for his student apparant.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*Cairell*

With a nod to Béar:

"For the martially inclined, there are informal wrestling and other combat matches in the _Ciorcal_ most days.  Our weapon master makes frequent use of practical training techniques."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: What's the age range on our fellow students? How much are we going to stand out?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

OOC: Many of the students you've encountered are young - 14 or 15 seems to be the average starting age, but a few are as young as 12.  However, you have learned in the course of the day that 16 is the minimum age to enter either of the Queens special services, as well as the minimum age to begin the journeyman stage in training to become _Gléas Ceoil_.

Students as old as 35 are not uncommon, and the oldest ever to pass through the school was 63 - Marcán  Morann became _Mharcaíochta_ and rode posts for the Queen until he died at 81.  He fell from his horse, Treasa, and broke his neck during the war to settle Trócaire.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2007)

Upon hearing this tale of Marcán Morann Gavril comment, "When my time comes, I hope I'm an octagenerian and more importantly in the saddle." His sly wink suggests that his comment has nothing to do with horses.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"What is Mharcaíochta? And does it differ from Bairdéir?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2007)

*Cairell*

"The _Mharcaíochta_ are the Queen's Messengers.  Their duties differ significantly from those of the _Bairdéir_ - they are her primary means of communication over distances, and have little or nothing to do with the administration of justice, disseminating information to the masses, or the other duties of the _Bairdéir_.  Abracham, who brought you into the city, is one such; Aoife is in training to become _Mharcaíochta_ as well."


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 28, 2007)

*Skath*

Mike,

From my time here previously do I remember any names of people the queen might have talked poorly of, folks in her service.

I am wanting to get a different view of the service.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 31, 2007)

*Skath*

Mike, are we still playing this game?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2007)

OOC: You know we are!  I've been spending my free time (outside of work and the family) trying to get characters updated.  We'll get back into it - don't give up on me!


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 31, 2007)

*oops*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: You know we are!  I've been spending my free time (outside of work and the family) trying to get characters updated.  We'll get back into it - don't give up on me!




I should have added more detail, that is what I meant... are we playing while the characters are being updated or on break till we are done?  If we are on break, I wont check for a while.

See you next weekend!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 4, 2007)

*The Voice of Disent*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> From my time here previously do I remember any names of people the queen might have talked poorly of, folks in her service.
> 
> I am wanting to get a different view of the service.




It's not difficult for Skáth to track down a few people who were dissatisfied with service to the Queen - surprisingly, Irial proves helpful in this regard as well.  The Queen is tolerant of those who disagree with her policies, so long as their disagreement doesn't lead to illegal actions or rebellion.  When they do, she deals with them as matters of law rather than of personal disrespect.

Those that you find who speak poorly of the Queen appear to have had judgements go against them, or to have been dismissed from her service for poor performance, drunkenness or laziness, etc.  All were 'common' soldiers or palace staff - none of the _Bairdéir_ or _Mharcaíochta_ (current or retired) have any complaints.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 5, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Will the group have a chance to get together before meeting with the queen?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2007)

OOC: 

The Queen has given you as long as you need to discuss the matter amongst yourselves, so you can get together as often as you wish.  She'll make an appointment to hear you decision as soon as you request one.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 7, 2007)

*Skath*

When Skath has a chance to rejoin the rest of the party, He will state to them that he has decided to go it alone, just kidding, Mike.  He is going to join the queen's service as well.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: So Mike, where are we right now? Are we back at our rooms and just checking out the place asking around? I've gotten a bit confused over time and had trouble reviewing recent posts to see just where we all are.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2007)

OOC: I'm confused too. I guess I thought we had taken service and were working out how we spent our time at the school.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2007)

OOC:

Sorry, somehow I missed those last two posts!  As of Mike's last post in this thread, all the characters except his had decided to enter the school.  However, no appointment had been set, y'all were at breakfast talking things over with some of the other students and instructors.  Mike was the only holdout.

He has now resolved his issues, so if it's OK with everyone we'll sail right on past the last interview with the Queen and go to descriptions of the time at the school (these are now posted in the 'Rogues Gallery' thread (Domhani Ambrethel Characters').

Anybody want to post anything regarding your time at the school?  Any questions for me or each other before we move on?  I'll give it through tomorrow evening to give those of you who only post during the week a chance to chime in, then move on Tuesday morning.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Mike, does my hound hunt for himself to eat or do I feed him? 
That's all for now, I'll let you know if there's anything else.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: 

He can take care of himself - he's just got to get out of the city (or catch a lot of rats/dogs/cats/whatever, which - other than the rats - wouldn't sit well with Cerallos).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bairdéir Ceremonies*

The day has come at last.  After two grueling but incredible years at the Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir, you are ready to graduate and become in truth what you’ve always been in spirit – Bairdéir.

The ceremony is short and simple.  While they will (for the most part) look up to you and respect what you do, most of the citizens of Domhan will have no inkling of the difficulty of the lives you will lead or of the sacrifices you will make in their service.  Thus, there are few attendees of your commencement ceremonies.

You are dressed in the official uniform of the Bairdéir – you’ve earned right to wear the Black and Green – and escorted to the Queen’s public audience room (the throne room).  There are three Criú in your class, one of five and two of six.

The Queen lists the official duties of the Bairdéir, and asks each of you if you are prepared to take on those duties.  She insures that you understand this is a service for life.  There is a sort of retirement for those who come to the end of their ability to serve in the field (for whatever reason), but really it is more a case of a change in duties – ‘retired’ Bairdéir become teachers, mentors, administrators, and advisors.

Once these assurances have been made, it is time for the oath taking.  One at a time, you approach the Queen on her dais, kneeling at her feet, and say the words.  They are short and simple, but broad in scope:

_‘Through Night’s Darkness
Through Day’s Heat
Through Body’s Weakness
Through Soul’s Peril
To the End of All that is Me
This I Swear:

I will serve this land and its people;
I will guard the lives of their bodies and their souls;
I will strive always for what is right and good and just.’_

The Queen’s return oath is this:

_‘In the name of Domhan I accept your oath.

I will serve this land and its people;
I will guard the lives of their bodies and their souls;
I will strive always for what is right and good and just.’_

The oaths are sealed with the presentation of a wide iron ring inlaid with the Queen’s seal in jade – the ‘badge’ of the Bairdéir.

Once all have sworn and are back in their ranks, the Queen concludes:

‘Here is your home.  You are my family.  Never fear that you will not belong anywhere – you belong here, and you are Welcome.’


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2007)

*Queen Máthair*

After the ceremony, the Queen approaches your Criú.

"Lady, gentlemen, would you accompany me, please?  I wish to speak with you further about matters of importance."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 11, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath, not able to keep a broad smile from his face, will follow the queen.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Mike, just to get a feel for things, where is Ruarc during this ceremony? I take it he's not at my side?   

One other thing, 2 actually, even with the new attire, is Cerallos free to continue to wear certain things he's extremely attached too and most importantly, his face paint? Or has the 2 years in the Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir changed his view on certain things?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2007)

Gavril wears the official uniform for the ceremony, carefully tailored and of the finest materials of course. His hair and beard are carefully groomed. He kneels without a grimace though his friends know he must feel some pain on this occasion. He recites the oath in a strong and confident voice. As he leaves the stage several of his teachers breath a sigh of relief that he did nothing to cause undo spectacle. He follows the queen eager to hear what she has for them--_a mission perhaps? _


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Mike, just to get a feel for things, where is Ruarc during this ceremony? I take it he's not at my side?
> 
> One other thing, 2 actually, even with the new attire, is Cerallos free to continue to wear certain things he's extremely attached too and most importantly, his face paint? Or has the 2 years in the Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir changed his view on certain things?




OOC:

I actually had envisioned Ruarc as a part of the ceremony - he's as smart as most of the party (though in a different, more animalistic sort of way) and should be a functioning member of the Criú.  As to your weapons - you are a part of a decidedly military organization, and an irregular part at that.  You're pretty much expected to be yourselves, other than the uniforms.  As to the face paint, that's up to you.  Just remember that you gained some points for the wearing of it, so to lose it you'll either have to buy it back or trade it for another Disadvantage worth the same amount.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2007)

*An Audience w/ the Queen*

(It is now Mid-Winter’s Eve – the turning of the year in the Domhani calendar – two years to the day since most of you met at the Wickshine’s Last Inn)

The group – Béar, Dílis, Gavril, Cerallos, Ruarc (because if he’s out by himself he scares the bejesus out of the horses), Skáth, and Cairn follow the Queen to her private audience chamber.

As the last time you were all here, she seats you and serves you herself.

Once everyone is comfortably settled, Máthair seats herself as well.  She examines each of you in turn, again taking your weight and measure.  Just before the silence becomes uncomfortable, she begins to speak.

“When you were in this room almost two years ago, I told you there were events occurring in Domhan of which I could not give you details.  I would now give you a history of the world that is not what you have been taught previously.

Millenia ago, when Humans were far more primitive than their current state, the world was ruled by another race – the _CéaDaoine_.  They were mighty in magic, but not in stature.  Great studiers of the world, inventors and creators, they were as far above the Humans of the day as we were above ants.  They were naturally long lived, but not particularly hardy.

It came to pass that one among them, Cruthaigh, conceived the notion of creating a race to serve the _CéaDaoine_.  Two attempts he made, because his first did not turn out as he wished.  His first attempt resulted in a race that was completely unpredictable in form and function, but whose members all had one thing in common – they manipulated the magic of the world as naturally as breathing.  However, these _Daoine deBith_ did not have the desire to serve that their creator wished – in fact, their temperament was as unpredictable as their form, and he cast them out, finding them unsuitable.

The second attempt to create a servant race resulted in the _Laoch_, who turned out exactly as he wished.  Strong and hardy, artistic, and best of all bred with the _need_ to serve the _CéaDaoine_.  In fact, they could not long survive without being bonded in a special ceremony to a member of their creator’s race.  Even if a Laoch chose to die rather than bond, the bond could be forced on them by any CéaDaoine who new the proceedure and had a will strong enough to overcome the resistance of the Laoch.  Additionally, this bond could be used to _compel_ the Laoch to act against their will.

When he presented his creations to the rest of his race, however, they deemed him evil for subjecting sentient beings to his will and demanded that he cease.  He would not, and a great war was fought.  This war changed the face of the world, so that when it was finally over and Cruthaigh was defeated it was no longer recognizable as their home.  Cruthaigh somehow escaped the carnage of the last battle, fleeing to a stronghold he had prepared for such an event.  The _CéaDaoine_ found themselves unable to pry him from his refuge, and decided instead to seal him inside for all eternity.

After the war, the two new races were treated well.  The Daoine deBith were, of course, allowed their complete freedom.  For the Laoch, the CéaDaoine did what they could.  They granted the Laoch the freedom to choose whom they would to bond, and it was mandated that the bond, the _Cuibhreach_, not be used to compel them in any way.

The CeaDaoine continued to decline, and over the next thousand years gradually disappeared from the face of the world.”

Here the Queen pauses for a moment, looks around at those gathered in the room, and then continues.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2007)

*An Audience w/ the Queen*

“These things we know to be fact.  When my father was a boy he imagined himself a great explorer and spent much time roaming the mountains behind our city, poking and prying into everything as boys will.  In his ‘travels,’ he came upon a cave somewhat higher up Áit Naofa than is Tearmann.  Inside this cave, he found artifacts and writings in a much older form of our own language indicating that the sacred mountain was once the location of the last of the CéaDaoine cities.

The rest of my tale is nothing more than educated guess and supposition.

During this time, the Humans continued their climb up the ladder to full sentience, and eventually found their way to their present state.  It was discovered along the way that all three of the races of the world could interbreed, and for hundreds, maybe thousands of years, they did so.  This resulted in a dilution of the blood of all three so that it appeared that for the most part they became one race.

However, it seems that the blood of the Daoine deBith was too powerful to be completely subjugated by Human or Laoch heritage, and there continued to be born . . . creatures . . . that appeared to be fully Daoine.  Occasionally, children who appeared completely Human manifested powers that spoke of Daoine heritage as well.

As the number of people who manifested Daoine physical traits declined, they became viewed more and more with suspicion and hatred by the ‘normal’ members of the race, and were eventually driven into hiding and seclusion. As you know, this continues even into the present day – children who appear mis-Born are left out to die and are often taken by the Daoine.  Also, you are aware that the Daoine form their own kingdoms which they call _Contae_.  There they deem themselves subject to their own laws only, and hold themselves apart from the human kingdoms.

What was not known until recently is that there are those born also who manifest traits of the Laoch as well.  Some of these appear to be almost fully Laoch – these die shortly upon reaching adulthood, when the _Tnúth_, the Longing, comes on them.  They sicken and die, and most still believe that they are simply struck by a wasting illness.  The truth is known but to a few.

Some, however, are born with the blood of the Laoch subdued beneath their Human heritage.  In these, the blood can be awakened.  This grants them the abilities – the strength and hardiness – of the old Laoch, but also awakens in them the need for the _Cuibhreach_, the bond.

Fortunately for those in whom the Laoch blood manifests fully, there is another of the old races that has not completely passed from the world.  Indeed, the CéaDaoine could also breed with the Humans, who appear to be infinitely adaptable.  Those who manifest the old blood of the creators rarely show physical signs, and until recently there was nothing to set them apart from the Humans.  However, there is enough of the CeaDaoine in them to complete the _Cuibhreach_ and to lay rest to the _Tnúth_.”

Again, the Queen pauses and looks around as though gauging your reactions to her tale.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2007)

Gavril considers the tale carefully and tries to see how it fits with what he knows of the world.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn ponders this new infomation and how it relates to himself, his sister Kate, and what he knows of the Daoine deBith.  Cairn is not familiar with the Laoch at all, and wonders how they fit into the larger story of the present time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2007)

*An Audience w/ the Queen*

“I know you must be wondering where all this is going.

Through studies of the remains my father discovered, and through experimentation on my own, I have come to the realization that I have the CéaDaoine blood, and am able perform the _Cuibhreach_.  I also know that where there is enough of the Laoch in a person, I am able to force that blood to awaken.  In the four years since I came to possess that knowledge, I have been scouring the countryside to collect to my service all of those with sufficient Laoch blood that I am able to find.  This is for two reasons:

First, I would make those who possess such blood aware of the danger to themselves. There are certainly others of the CéaDaoine out there, ones who would not scruple to force the awakening of the Laoch, and then bond them against their will.  I now believe that such a one ensnared your friend Deasaigh in the mines two years ago.

Second, I would offer those who wish it the opportunity to bond with me, along with a promise.  I will never use the _Cuibhreach_ for compulsion, or force the bond.  Those who bond with me will always be welcome to sever that bond so that they may bond with another, or so that they may simply be free for awhile before they are taken by the _Tnúth_.  To my knowledge, once a Laoch is bonded that bond may not be broken except by the CéaDaoine who holds it, so bonding with me would protect the one bonded from being forced to bond with another.

I am now offering each of you the opportunity to awaken the Laoch blood that resides within you, and to complete the _Cuibhreach_ and bond with me.  The disadvantages – the fact that I could compel you to action, the fact that the nature of the bond would compel you to consider my best welfare in all your actions and choices whether I will it or no, and the fact that once the Laoch is awakened you _must_ bond or waste away and die, are offset by a dramatic increase in your physical toughness and your ability to resist seductions or mental attacks and by the ability to occasionally boost your abilities beyond the human.

Please understand that you are under no compulsion whatsoever from me in this regard.  You have sworn service to me, and I am content with this.  My gratitude for your trust in me and my opinion of you will in no way diminish should you refuse.  You also will receive no special consideration if you choose to be awakened – in fact, I will not hesitate to use you the harder for the good of the realm, but never will I compel you to such service.  You will always have the same choice as all, to sever your service to me and return to civilian life.  In such a case, I would of course leave the _Cuibhreach_ in place to protect you from the depredations of other CéaDaoine without my scruples.

The majority of those in my service do not possess the Laoch blood, and of those who do some have refused to awaken it.  However, there are some few scattered throughout the different areas of service to me who are awakened and bonded.

Do you have any questions?  I wish to make sure you are fully informed of the consequences of your decision before you make it.”


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2007)

*Skath*

"Have you ever heard of an instance where one like me has possessed either blood?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

*An Audience w/ the QUeen*

"You are the first I've ever encountered who was so strongly Daoine deBith who also had enough of the Laoch to awaken.  But much of this is new territory."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril is somewhat out of character in asking eminently practical questions. "I would know a little more about this bond. Can the compulsion be used over distance or only when you can talk to us? I would also like a list of those you know to be CéaDaoine. If something were to happen to you our lives would depend on us finding another. Do you get anything from the bond other than our service?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 13, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "You are the first I've ever encountered who was so strongly Daoine deBith who also had enough of the Laoch to awaken.  But much of this is new territory."




"I guess I am a bit confused, how can you know if we posses either bloodline by merely looking at us?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2007)

*An Audience with the Queen*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril is somewhat out of character in asking eminently practical questions. "I would know a little more about this bond. Can the compulsion be used over distance or only when you can talk to us? I would also like a list of those you know to be CéaDaoine. If something were to happen to you our lives would depend on us finding another. Do you get anything from the bond other than our service?"




Máthair answers your questions about the bond readily (see the PDF file for practical information).

"I have never tested the compulsion to see if it can be used over a distance - I've never actually used it all, though I can feel the ability to use it within me.  I suppose in order to compel you I would have to be able to communicate with you in some way.  If I were to send you a message, either written or spoken by a messenger, I believe I could embue the message with the power to compel you.

I don't actually know any specific CéaDaoine - I know they are there, and truly believe that it was one such who took your friend Deasaigh, but I don't know who they are.  My studies indicate that there may be some who found a way to last through the millenia between the war with Cruthaigh, and that Cruthaigh himself may be somewhere out there waiting to be freed from wherever he locked himself away."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2007)

*An Audience with the Queen*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I guess I am a bit confused, how can you know if we posses either bloodline by merely looking at us?"





Queen Máthair smiles gently at the diminutive gray man surrounded by black, nebulous shadow wings.

"I'm not sure how I know of your Laoch heritage, Skáth.  I believe that it calls to the BreithRí in my own blood.  I just recognize one who can be awakened when I see them.  As to the other, I am certain that there are many who have Daoine deBith heritage that I do not recognize, but in some cases . . ."


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bear*

Bear ponders the choice before him...

OOC:  I'm torn between Bear's obvious choice and my, as a player, desire to be more than one dimensional.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2007)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Bear ponders the choice before him...
> OOC:  I'm torn between Bear's obvious choice and my, as a player, desire to be more than one dimensional.



So, I take it then that Bear's "obvious" choice is to refuse the bond?  Why so obvious, if I may inquire?  And, hey, there are worse things than being one-dimensional, like being twenty-dimensional but dead!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> So, I take it then that Bear's "obvious" choice is to refuse the bond?  Why so obvious, if I may inquire?  And, hey, there are worse things than being one-dimensional, like being twenty-dimensional but dead!




OOC:

Just the opposite, would be my guess.  Béar was built originally as a straight up butt kicking warrior.  His Disadvantages give him cause to wish to bond with the Queen, but now that Bill knows the system better and is more comfortable he wants to add a little complexity and depth to Béar.  While this bonding costs no Character Points, it is intended primarily to improve physical prowess and 'toughness,' and would place Béar more firmly into that 'straight up fighter' mode.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Queen Máthair smiles gently at the diminutive gray man surrounded by black, nebulous shadow wings.
> 
> "I'm not sure how I know of your Laoch heritage, Skáth.  I believe that it calls to the BreithRí in my own blood.  I just recognize one who can be awakened when I see them.  As to the other, I am certain that there are many who have Daoine deBith heritage that I do not recognize, but in some cases . . ."




Mike - Do I sense any nervousness in the queen?  I am guessing no, but since I have a new toy...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=For Mike L]If you would care to roll the appropriate dice and find out . . .   

I don't have your character sheet in front of me, and can't remember right off hand how many dice you have available.  Just decide how strong you want to make the attempt and roll.  I'll figure the target number, make her opposed roll, etc. when I get a few minutes.

I think it would be in character for Skáth to try to read the Queen, both as a way to find out her current emotional state, to 'test' her benevolence should she detect his reading, and out of pure mischieviousness.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2007)

*Cairn Mac Sidhe's thoughts*

 _ "I really don't know whether the Queen is even trustworthy.  What I do know is that I trust my fate to these, my compatiots, with whom my lot has been cast.  If they all accept the bond, then I will also.  If they all reject the bond, then I will also.  If they are split in their acceptance or rejection, then I will have to re-evaluate my position and trust in my  heart to find my own true path."_


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2007)

*Skath*

OCC - Leif,

You actually probably have other friends here as well, remember we have been here for 2 years now.  I will roll for the emotions of the queen and if anything comes up odd, I will let all of you know.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2007)

*Skath*

Skath will concentrate on trying to read the feelings of the queen

empath roll to feel queen's current feeling (1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=6)

crap, guess I need more practice.  Well, it should be interesting to see how she handles this.

OCC - Mike, the end for this is 6, I hope it's not 6 per die, or I am out like a light.  I'm guessing (and hoping) it's 1/die


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril also consentrates on the queen trying to determine if her words are wholly true. 

OOC: whatever skill serves as a BS detector in this game (3d6=15)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

*To Bond or Not To Bond*

Queen Matháir turns her head slightly and sends an inquisitive look at Skáth.  The Daoine sways slightly and his rich, dark charcoal gray color pales to a light shade of ash.

[sblock=For Mike L.]Skáth's probe into the emotions of Queen Matháir runs smack dab into a brick wall.  The resistance holds until she looks at him and smiles, and then he can feel an opening in the barricade.  He does indeed sense nervousness, along with care/concern.  Now the question is, if she's good enough to block him and then give him a glimpse, is she good enough to send false feelings . . .  Don't sweat the fainting thing - Skáth just used over half his END in about a second.  He'll recover.

BTW, Leif clued me in on a very easy way to insert accented letters, if you can find the codes.[/sblock]

[sblock=For All, in response to Scott]The appropriate skill for 'Detect BS' (if you don't have a magical way to do it) would be Interrogate, or possibly a specialized form of Analyze.  If you've paid the points to buy Analyze (Truth) skill, that would be somewhat more effective (the negative modifiers wouldn't be as steep).  See the OOC thread for new information on using any skill 'Untrained,' along with a few other goodies and tips.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

*An Audience with the Queen*

"Gentleman, and Lady, if you have more questions I will be happy to answer them now.  But you do not need to make this decision this evening.  I believe there is a traditional celebration at Airgead's for new graduates.  Please, go and enjoy your new family tonight.  Tomorrow, the first day of the new year, I will be in my private chapel at mid-day.  Any wishing to participate in the _Cuibreach_ may attend me at that time."

[sblock=For Leif, not private]Leif, since you don't have one of the summaries of your two  years at school yet, you don't know about Airgead's.  Feel free to read one of the other summaries attached here (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3762420&postcount=5) so you know of whence I speak, er, write . . . whatever.[/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 17, 2007)

*Béar at Airgead's*

To every member of the party present:

"My friends.  I desire the bond that our Queen offers.  She has proven time after time that she is true to her word, that her intentions are just, and her desire is only to better serve the people of this land.  This bond will give us an edge over anybody we meet who wishes us, the people, or our Queen harm.  

Of course there are a few risks...but I'm willing to take them on.  What say you?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Such a bond may be mine by birth, but I have never been one to live within the domain of another. What we've heard today suggests that we have no viable choice. If that is the case then bonded I shall be, but a part of me rebels at the very idea of it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"Of course we have a choice!  There is no more danger now of being forced to bond with another than there has been in the rest of our lives.  Matháir wishes us to go through the Cuibreach, and I believe that I will do so.  But I believe she is telling true when she says she will think no less of us if we do not."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2007)

*Airgead's*

The newest Criú has been at Airgead's for about 30 minutes.  They've managed to find a table in the pub.  There's quite a crowd tonight - the place is packed to capacity.  Curiously, the overlarge crowd consists of no students from other 'majors,' only Bairdéir.  Once you start really looking around, there aren't even any current Bairdéir students - everyone here is a graduate, recent or otherwise.

Everyone is conversing, laughing, and having a generally fantastic time.  This yearly gathering, which none of you have been aware of until just after your graduation, combines the traditional celebration of the new year with an honoring of recent graduates to the ranks of Bairdéir.  It is also a time for as many of the living Bairdéir to gather and renew their fellowship, since their lives keep them apart so much.

About one hour before the bells are due to ring in the new year, a hush falls over the crowd and five caped and hooded figures enter the room.  A gruff voice issues from under the hood of the first, plainly a man.

"_GardáChéile_, we ask your courtesy.  May we enter your celebration?"

[sblock=OOC for All]_GardáChéile_, which translates as 'shieldmate' or comrade is how the Bairdéir call themselves and each other - a sort of title, greeting, etc.[/sblock]
The words have a curious formality, as though this is part of an old ritual.

Naíolann anSíocháin, as the 'ranking' Bairdéir present, replies:  "You are welcome here, enter and celebrate with us."

The five pull down their hoods and remove their cloaks, revealing themselves as Matháir and her four consort Kings - Bunú, Stamhlaí, Aibhleog, and Brónach.  As they move into the room, they are treated just like everyone else.  Apparantly, this celebration gives no particular reverence to their position/rank.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2007)

*Skáth at Airgead's*

While the group is together at Airgead's, Skáth will use the noise as a type of privacy and address them, "My friends, you know it is unlike me to be so serious but this bonding matter really has me deep in thought.  During my studies I have learned I can read, somewhat, emotions from others.  While we were meeting with the queen I tried to "read" her to see if there was any deception in this bonding matter.  As I said earlier, I am not very good at it yet and in some cases the other party realizes I am doing so and the queen was just such a case.  Though I was able to read nothing at first, she must have realized I was probing her as she looked right at me.  She smiled and then allowed me a look inside.  I saw only nervousness, along with care/concern.  I think she is being very honest with us and I have chosen to be bonded to her.  If I am already taking an oath to serve her and the people, really being bonded is not that much more of a sacrifice and the returns, to me, outweigh the costs.  I also want you be be aware of my new gift as it may help us in the future, I also promise not to go peeking into any of you unless necessary."


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 17, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  Where does the Queen sit?  If not with our party, is there an open seat at her table?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2007)

*Skáth at Airgead's*

While the group is together at Airgead's, Skáth will use the noise as a type of privacy and address them, "My friends, you know it is unlike me to be so serious but this bonding matter really has me deep in thought.  During my studies I have learned I can read, somewhat, emotions from others.  While we were meeting with the queen I tried to "read" her to see if there was any deception in this bonding matter.  As I said earlier, I am not very good at it yet and in some cases the other party realizes I am doing so and the queen was just such a case.  Though I was able to read nothing at first, she must have realized I was probing her as she looked right at me.  She smiled and then allowed me a look inside.  I saw only nervousness, along with care/concern.  I think she is being very honest with us and I have chosen to be bonded to her.  If I am already taking an oath to serve her and the people, really being bonded is not that much more of a sacrifice and the returns, to me, outweigh the costs.  I also want you be be aware of my new gift as it may help us in the future, I also promise not to go peeking into any of you unless necessary."


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thanks, friend Skáth, I appreciate any knowledge you are able to provide, and I am grateful for any assistance regarding this most weighty matter.  My quandary about the Bonding is whether doing so will place me under the influence of those who would seek to harm me.  I know the Queen says that this is not so, in fact, that it will offer us more protection, but are there those we can talk to who have undergone this Bonding?  And, if so, are ALL who so Bond with the Queen equally enthusiatic about it?  It would seem highly suspect to me if there were not at least one person to whom we could talk who had at least a few regrets about the Bond.  By knowing all possible advantages and disadvantages, we will be able to accurately weigh the choice before us and decide wisely.  To allow our trust in the Queen to dictate our paths is to let our emotions rule our reason, and this is often an unwise way to proceed."

OOC:  Is there any doubt now that Cairn has lawyer blood flowing through his veins?  

"Oh, and by the way, Skáth, you will find that "reading" me is most easily accomplished by simply asking me a question, and that this will be as accurate as any other method, unless I am not the master of my own will.  I have no reason to hide anything from anyone here."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2007)

*Skáth*

To Cairn, "I understand your apprehension and actually for me, to have the decision made is a weight off my mind.  I will help you find some who have been bonded to the queen because I think our little group will be much stronger if we are all in this together.  Trust me when I say, it makes no difference to me whether you are bonded with her or not, I enjoy your friendship you can always count on mine."

To the others, "I think we have a little mission before us - to find some who are bonded."  To Cairn, "Though I fear a great many of those bonded may not be here in town, they are most likely out performing their duties to the queen."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 17, 2007)

*Skáth*

OCC - sorry about the double post, the site was down for system maintenance right as I posted the first time and did not see it took until I posted, apparently for the second time.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> To Cairn, "I understand your apprehension and actually for me, to have the decision made is a weight off my mind.  I will help you find some who have been bonded to the queen because I think our little group will be much stronger if we are all in this together.  Trust me when I say, it makes no difference to me whether you are bonded with her or not, I enjoy your friendship you can always count on mine."



"But wait, Skáth, are you saying then that you do not have free will in this matter?  Or are you simply surrendering your mind and your reason to your heart's longing?  If it is the second, then I tell you that you indeed made a choice."


----------



## draven14 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"This does raise several issues. In the course of my studies through priesthood, I have pledged devotion to my gods and while I have pledged my undying devotion and allegiance to our queen, it doesn't exactly sit well with me knowing that my mind and body could be under the control of another being. On the other hand, since I have sworn allegiance to her and I know in my heart the kind of person she is and what resides in her heart, is this that big of an issue? I'm still undecided but one thing is bothering me. If we do not bond to her, is it not possible that another could awaken this in us and force us to bond with them instead? If so, then of course I would choose our queen. I want you my closest friends to know as well, while I do believe we would be better off all making the same decision for unity's sake, this is an individual decision and your choice will not affect my friendship to you whatsoever."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2007)

*Gavril*

Lost in thought and drinking more than is his habit, Gavril is strangely silent. He seems more like a man awaiting the end of his life than the end of the year.


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Come, friend Gavril!  Sing us a song!  This is a celebration not a mourning!  Eat, drink, and be merry for tomorrow we may die, if we even live to see the morrow!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2007)

*Gavril*

Trying to shake off his melencolia, Gavril finishes his mug in a long gulp and smacks it down on the table. "You've the right of it sir. Why worry about what might be when there is food and drink and celebration? Besides the hour is late and I'm sure I must be spoiling many a young lady's evening as she frets if she will be the one to welcome the New Year in the arms of Gavril Lorant. A song you say. Aye, let us have a song to put a blush on our fair queen's cheeks. A bawdy and cheery song!" Are there musicians playing? If so Gavril will get them to play a tune and sing a raucous and somewhat suggestive song of the rather exaggerated merits of each of his companions. If not he will ask his Criú to clap a beat for him. The lyrics cover noble Skáth who is not afraid to throw himself bodily into the breach when the need arises, tireless Bear whos heavy mace swings day and night, of the dogged style adopted by Cerallos after meeting Ruarc, and of Cairn who has all the ladies discussing the merits of thickness rather than length.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2007)

*Mid-Winter/Graduation Celebration*

Dílis unlimbers her travelling harp and begins a jaunty tune suitable for the improvisation of lyrics.  As the Criú begins clapping and harp and voice fill the pub, the others present take up the beat as well.

This is a mobile crowd - until now, the party's own Criú has been the only one sitting still longer than a few moments.  Everyone, including the Queen and her Consorts, are up mixing and mingling, joining one conversation and another.

After Gavril's song ends, Dílis is asked for another.  Two of the Bairdéir move a trestle table into a corner, and Dílis' harp is joined by a flute and a set of hand drums.  Request after request, the music keeps up.  When one or more of the current musicians retires, either someone else steps up or the crowd makes do with clapping and voices.

The wine and ale flow freely, everyone serving him or herself - Airgead is present, but none of his usual staff are there (at some point the group is made aware that the Queen - though not referred to by title tonight - foots the bill for this each year).


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 20, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Lost in thought and drinking more than is his habit, Gavril is strangely silent. He seems more like a man awaiting the end of his life than the end of the year.




Being it's a party and all, Skáth will even partake in the spirits, as unusual as this is - being that he does not need to feed as humans do.  I assume he will become intoxicated, but who knows, he has never drank alcohol before.  Skáth is feeding off of all the incredibly happy feelings in the room and he will buzz Gavril a couple times and then lite on his shoulder.

"Why so glum?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

"I guess I'm just not happy with the choices we are being offered. I guess I should be happy that the queen is giving us a chance to choose her rather than be snapped up as a slave by someone else. Its just that I suspect that some of my actions might have been vetoed by the queen in if she had the chance. Who's to say that she won't compel me to change who I am for the good reputation of the Bairdéir?"  Gavril claps a smile on his face. "But its a party, and tonight I can still do as I please. Let's have another song and another drink and hopefully a warm and willing female companion for the night."


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 20, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I guess I'm just not happy with the choices we are being offered. I guess I should be happy that the queen is giving us a chance to choose her rather than be snapped up as a slave by someone else. Its just that I suspect that some of my actions might have been vetoed by the queen in if she had the chance. Who's to say that she won't compel me to change who I am for the good reputation of the Bairdéir?"  Gavril claps a smile on his face. "But its a party, and tonight I can still do as I please. Let's have another song and another drink and hopefully a warm and willing female companion for the night."




"Now I can't say for sure, but I have never heard reports of the queen asking any of her subjects to change.  You may have to postpone a rendezvous until the bad guys are dispatched...  Queen Matháir is a smart one and I'm sure she values all of our differences and knows that those differences are what makes us strong.  I think there are many woman who still need to be bed by the great and might Gavril and I doubt our queen would deny you that pleasure, save you make advances on her but then you never know about that either.   Hmm King Gavril, it just doesn't sound right."


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, friend Gavril, I see your reason for concern, and I share that concern as well.  And have you considered that, if we complete this bonding to our Queen, it may fundamentally change who we are as people, so that we might become totally different, with different tastes and desires.  You might not have your same hunger for the fair sex!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 20, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar waits for one more person to hint that his Queen might entertain the notion of being anything other than true to her word.....it might not be pretty


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Ah King Gavril does have a nice ring to it, but alas," he makes a sweeping motion at the four consorts, "I have no desire to wait in line to bed my bride. The kingdom will have to make do with another ruler."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"I think if I had your reservations, Gavril, I would wait to complete the _Cuibreach_.  There cannot be too many in this world capable of bonding us, or I'll wager most would have been snapped up by now.  Knowledge of such things would surely have been more common.  Certainly you _could_ end up like Deasaigh, but it also must be possible to resist this forced awakening.  Béar was not bonded, but Deasaigh was.  According to the Queen, both have the Laoch blood."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

"That's an interesting point, I wonder if Béar's already close ties with the queen, while not a full bonding, might have had something to do with his resistance."  

OOC: [sblock]Gavril's gonna take the plunge, despite his protestations and doubts he really does want to belong to something larger than himself. I just felt like such a weighty decision was worthy of a little in character exposition.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe To Gavril*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "That's an interesting point, I wonder if Béar's already close ties with the queen, while not a full bonding, might have had something to do with his resistance."
> OOC: [sblock]Gavril's gonna take the plunge, despite his protestations and doubts he really does want to belong to something larger than himself. I just felt like such a weighty decision was worthy of a little in character exposition.[/sblock]



Cairn has a sudden mild bout of coughing, which is his way of covering his leaning towards Gavril, cupping his hand over his mouth, and saying very quietly, "Remind me, friend, just who is Deasaigh, and what is he to Béar?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Deasaigh was part of our company, an archer of more than passing. It seems that both Deasaigh and Béar were exposed to one who could bond us. Deasaigh was turned and betrayed the group while Béar has remained stanchly loyal to the queen. I guess we've talked little of it as we were all stung by it. Of course at the time we knew nothing of the _Cuibreach_"


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Hmmm, that does, indeed, shed new light on our present situation.  I was not aware that you had already encountered one who had been bonded against his will.  I don't think that I could ever forgive myself, if I were so used to harm those whose fates had been so strongly allied with my own."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

[sblock=Cairn]Gavril would tell the story to Cairn. You can read it here: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=178329&page=18&pp=40

The trouble starts long about post 686.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2007)

*OOC:  Good Story!*

I was wishing for some popcorn as I read it.  I always knew Gavril was a stud, I just didn't realize how full of **** he was.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2007)

OOC:   That's part of what makes him so much fun to play.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

*A Toast at Airgead's*

About  a half an hour before the clock turns to a new day, Naoilann hops up on a table and raises his glass.  As he stands silently, glass in the air, the crowd gradually quiets in expectation.  When everyone’s attention is focused on the swordsman, he quietly speaks a name: “Adamnan.”  Everyone raises his or her glass and repeats the name: “Adamnan.”

After Naoilann returns to his seat, the crowd remains quiet for a moment until Gealach stands and intones “Eamon.”  Again, the gathered Bairdéir raise their glasses as they follow: “Eamon.”

One after another, the Bairdéir rise and toast.  After a few moments, the Criú recognize that the names are those of Bairdéir who have been lost in the performance of their duties to Queen and country.  The list is quite long, and the flood of names only begins to slow as the clock nears Midnight.

OOC: I'll pause here for any responses . . .


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 21, 2007)

*Béar*

nevermind


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

*Gavril*

Doffing his hat and bowing his head as the names are toasted, Gavril drinks with the others, but remains silent. 

OOC: Are these names the lost for the year or ever?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

OOC:

All of the names are of those who died or were otherwise 'lost' in service over the past year, or have been missing longer than the year but have only been declared 'lost' in the past year (either due to evidence being found or to the Queen simply deciding it was time to succumb to the inevitable and get closure).  Some have been missing since the early days of the efforts to consolidate the realm - the Bairdéir have only been in existence for about 5 years.

There are 23 names called - it is fairly common knowledge around the campus that this has been an extraordinarily difficult year for the Bairdéir.  'Normal' losses would be 5 to 10 in a year.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

Toward the end of the toasts, Dílis leans in to the Criú.

"I think they would not take it amiss if you toasted Deasaigh.  I did not know him well, but he was a companion and I think it likely that he would have made it to the ranks had he not been turned.  This is a toast for the lost as well as the dead."


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Deasaigh," declares Cairn boldly.  

OOC: You fellows felt betrayed by him, but Cairn has no such emotional baggage.  Therefore I think I can say his name without a hint of regret entering my voice.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Toward the end of the toasts, Dílis leans in to the Criú.
> 
> "I think they would not take it amiss if you toasted Deasaigh.  I did not know him well, but he was a companion and I think it likely that he would have made it to the ranks had he not been turned.  This is a toast for the lost as well as the dead."




_I know Deasaigh was bonded unwillingly but it is still hard for me to think of him in a good light._

"Bear?  What do you think?"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Deasaigh," declares Cairn boldly.
> 
> OOC: You fellows felt betrayed by him, but Cairn has no such emotional baggage.  Therefore I think I can say his name without a hint of regret entering my voice.




OCC - well now that it is out there...

IC:  Skath will raise his thimble sized drink to Deasaigh.  "May he find peace"


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - well now that it is out there...
> 
> IC:  Skath will raise his thimble sized drink to Deasaigh.  "May he find peace"



"Sorry, Skath, my brother!"


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 21, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Sorry, Skath, my brother!"




"No need, I do wish him the best, I am just still unsure how I feel about the whole thing, that's all."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

"If, as we suspect, he was bonded and forced to act against his will, then he deserves this honor as one of the lost. I only hestated to call his name myself because he had not formally joined the school and the order."

OOC: I'll be out of touch until at least Sunday or more likely Monday. NPC Gavril as needed to keep things moving.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

*A Toast at Airgead's*

Once the recitation of names comes to a complete halt, Naoilann again takes his place on the table and raises his glass.

“Absent Friends! Let’s sing them home.”

He begins to sing in a smooth baritone, and is joined in short order by the rest of the crowd.  Dílis’ voice stands out, a very sweet tenor, as does the Queens – just as sweet but somewhat deeper in pitch.  The song is an old one and is recognized by all, though this arrangement is somewhat different.  The _acapella_ performance is haunting.

_”This for the friends we had of old
Friends for a lifetime’s love and cheer.
This for the friends who come no more
Who cannot be among us here.

We’ll not forget, while we’re alive,
These hallowed dead, these deeds of fame.
Where they have gone, we will follow soon
Into the Darkness and the Flame.

Then we shall rise, our duty done,
Freed from all pain and sorrow here,
We’ll leave behind ambition’s sting
And keep alive our honor dear.

And they will stand beside us then
All whom we loved and hoped to see
And they shall sing a glad AMEN
To cheer that final victory.

We shall not cease our faithful watch
Nor shall the sword sleep in our hand
Till we have gone beyond the stars
To join that fair immortal band.”_

OOC: Please let me know if your character sang along.

[sblock=OOC]The above poem, along with the toast and the 'Singing Home' of absent friends is not mine (much as I'd like to claim it).  This is a ceremony from an Elizabeth Moon novel, and is copyrighted by her - all credit to the original author.  It was moving to me in the novel, hopefully will be to you as well as part of this game![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 21, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril sings along, his voice a little scratchy from the earlier performances and a quantity of drink consumed, but he makes his best effort. 

OOC: Very nice, which book? I like her stuff, but don't remember this one.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 21, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  I was waiting for Desaigh's name to be spoken... 

IC:  As Cairn and the others speak Desaigh's name, Béar slams his drink onto the table breaking the mug.  "I will NOT honor that weak, murderous traitor!!!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2007)

*A Break in the Toasting*

Béar draws a disapproving glance from several of the Bairdéir present, as well as the Queen, for his outburst.  After a moment of embarassed silence, Cairn holds up his glass:  "Deasaigh," he declares boldly.

The list of names comes to an end, and the song commences.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the rush and not giving plenty of time to respond - I'm headed to the lake until sometime Sunday and won't be able to post, so I thought I'd get the singing done before I'm off.

Scott, the ceremony and song are from Against the Odds, which series really starts with the Herris Serrano trilogy, then continues into a trilogy about Esmay Suiza (the last of which is Against the Odds).  They're Space Opera, and come highly recommended by me.  That ceremony actually brought a tear to my eye as I read it.[/sblock]

I'll check back when I get home for a final list of those who sang.  BTW, Bill, Béar singing the song would not technically be considered singing Deasaigh home (by him), as Béar did not toast him.


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn will move to the edge of the group awary from Béar, and then sing.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos doesn't sing along but instead closes his eyes, enjoying the sounds of everyone singing, almost in a meditative state.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 24, 2007)

OOC:

I have Cairn, Gavril, and Dílis singing, Cerallos not.  Need to hear from Skáth and Béar.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 24, 2007)

*Bear*

Bear will sing (half-heartedly at first, but getting into it more as it progresses).


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 24, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skath, in his half-inebriated state, prefers to dance on the table as to signing - being tone deaf.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2007)

*A Toast at Airgead's*

[sblock=For Béar, Cairn, Dílis, & Gavril]As you sing along with the rest of the gathered Bairdéir, you feel a sense of peace settle over you, as well as a sense of 'connectedness' with the others in the room.  It would be very difficult to describe in words, should you be asked, but you definitely feel somehow different than before.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 28, 2007)

*Gavril*

[sblock=DM]In the wave of peace and connectedness that washes over Gavril a decision is made. He will allow the Queen to make her bond.[/sblock]

Gavril sighs heavily and then a smile rises at the corners of his mouth and he sings with greater energy despite the overuse his voice has suffered tonight.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn enjoys this good feeling, this Feeling of Belonging, very much.  So THIS is what he has been missing all of his life!  Cairn fills his lungs to bursting, and sings out as strongly as he can, with a broad grin on his face, reveling in the feeling of Belonging.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 30, 2007)

*Béar*

Forgetting about his hatred of the traitor Desaigh, Béar sings for his love of his brothers, the Bairdéir, and for his Queen


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

MORE BEER!  MORE ALE! MORE WINE!  

Where are all the white women at??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2007)

*The Party at Airgead's*

After the gathering has 'sung home' their missing brothers and sisters, the party evolves into a big 'mix and match' affair, and lasts well into the wee hours of the first morning of the new year.  Bairdéir slip in and out, and back in again - some of them go out for a quick walk around the block in the 'cooler' air outside, some obviously are stepping out for discreet dalliances.

Finally, the last of the Bairdéir go to their beds and the party ends.

OOC:

Queen Máthair has bid anyone wishing to participate in the Cuibreach to meet her in her private chapel at mid-day.  Does anyone have questions or comments before we move on?

[sblock=General Information]From various conversations throughout the night, you find out that such gatherings are common amongst the Bairdéir - the Mid-Winter's Eve is traditional and is always honored, but whenever a few of the _GardáChéile_ (a name of affection the Bairdéir use for each other - means shieldmate or comrade) are in the same town/location and 'off duty' (as much as they are ever off duty, anyway) they will gather in fellowship.  The life of a Bairdéir is so strenuous and fraught with danger that they tend to take whatever opportunity they have to celebrate being alive.

Casual dalliances between two Bairdéir are much more common than any romantic relationship between Bairdéir and non-Bairdéir, as well as more common than 'committed' relationships between two Bairdéir.  Both of the other sorts of relationships exist, but they are rare.  In the first case, it is very difficult for people who don't have the mindset, the commitment to duty, of Bairdéir to understand and live with those who do.  Also, Bairdéir tend to be so focused on their duties to Queen and country that any other relationship comes second.  There are always exceptions - this is just the norm.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

In that case, Cairn will see if he can arrange for a "dalliance" with a suitable, nubile, young "shieldwench" of our Queen.  But he will get to sleep plenty early enough to arrive good and early to tomorrow's meeting.  Ok, NOW adance us!


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 14, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> After the gathering has 'sung home' their missing brothers and sisters, the party evolves into a big 'mix and match' affair, and lasts well into the wee hours of the first morning of the new year.  Bairdéir slip in and out, and back in again - some of them go out for a quick walk around the block in the 'cooler' air outside, some obviously are stepping out for discreet dalliances.
> 
> Finally, the last of the Bairdéir go to their beds and the party ends.
> 
> ...




Mike - Out of curiosity what is the ration of male to female Bairdéir?  I was under the impression that most were male, but obviously I am mistaken or is there something I really failed to see?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2007)

OOC: 

At this point there are slightly more male than female Bairdéir.  However, this ratio changes frequently due to the influx of new 'recruits' and the loss to death, MIA's and retirement (few of those) of others.  Sometimes the ratio is extremely one sided (either way), at others it is quite close to equal.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

Dragging himself from the arms of a companion, Gavril gets in a nap, a hearty breakfast and a proper bathing/grooming/dressing before arriving to meet the Queen at the appointed hour. His dress is unusually subdued on this occation.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 15, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar wakes and readies himself for the day.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 15, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skath enjoys the comradery until the very end.  He is not looking for female companionship but has to envy Gavril's ease with the ladies.  He will make his way to bed after the festivities are done and sleep fast in order to be rested for the next day's meeting.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos enjoys the fellowship for a while before spending some time walking around a bit with his hound Ruarc. He then meditates before retiring for the evening.


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that we have live-action-played through at least one day following the sleepy-time of these most recent posts during our lake getaway, where are we gonna sleep currently?  I seem to kinda remember us having rooms at an inn in some city/village where we were adjudicating disputes, but it also seems like this latest encounter may have occurred while we were _en route_ to somewhere else.  Am I totally confused?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2007)

*Summary - Decompression Session*

OK, the very short and sweet version:

The Criú completed the bonding ceremony with the queen, and were given the mission to investigate the strangeness in Clún.  On the way, you were asked to help break up a barfight, which you did.  A couple of lives were lost, the Criú fulfilled their Bairdéir duties effectively, and moved on.  You came into Clún split into a covert group and an 'upfront' group.  The 'upfront' group found a contact through a barmaid at the inn in which you stayed.  The contact was a young officer in the 'palace' guard.  Everyone went to meet the guard - again, some secretly and some openly.  The guard informed you that he had information about an assassination plot against the Maor Clún, and that his information came from a clerk, but before he could give you a name he was shot in the chest from cover.  You were attacked from surprise by a small group of _Daoine deBith_, who you dispatched with relative ease (one was actually dispatched by the hidden archer), but were unable to find the shooter.  You did determine that the arrows are an exact match for those used by Deasaigh.

Finally, Cairn recognized the Daoine deBith as belonging to the court that are hunting him, though I can't remember if he decided to share this information with the group.

I cannot remember what you decided to do from there (or if you decided to do anything), so I'll leave it there.  Next actions?


----------



## draven14 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cairn did share that info with us.
After Cairn slaughtered the fleeing foes, we returned to the bodies and decided to leave them. Cerallos was going to return to the church again and Cairn, Gavril, and Dillis were gonna return to the bar maid chicky and talk to her.
I think that's where we left it.
Although after thinking about it more, I think Cerallos will just go ahead and join them in talking with her since I didn't really find out anything going on in the temple.


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Cairn did share that info with us.
> After Cairn slaughtered the fleeing foes, we returned to the bodies and decided to leave them.



OOC:  "Slaughtered?"  Hey, I showed remarkable restraint and used the flat of my axes against the second one!   

OOC:  I actually have no specific memory of sharing the info with the Criú,  but I absolutely intend to do so as soon as possible.  And I'll give them some background about my sister, Kate, and her involvement with the _Daoine deBith_.  Those who want the full story are invited to check out Cairn's character sheet.  Cairn has no secrets from the Criú.  (Yet!      )


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 23, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar also returns to the bar to talk to the beer wench.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 23, 2007)

*Skath*

Remember we cleaned out the dead including the leutenant.  If the leutentant had anything we should give it the the bar maid.  The other junk we should sell or destroy.  

We we leave, Skath will head to the rooftops once more to see if he can gather any information - he moves around by flight and will relocate when he sees something interesting.


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn will spend an hour or so before we leave in prayer, asking for forgiveness for his killings and mercy for the souls of his victims.  Then he'll put the edge back on his axes. (Hmm, looks like one of those guys had a rod down his spine -- nicked my axe fiercely!)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2007)

Seeing nothing more to be done in the park Gavril returns to speak with the barmaid. He listens carefully to Cairn's tale about the Daoine deBith, but shakes his head. "Doesn't it seem a little too coincidental if they were after you that they'd take out our best chance at finding out what is going on first? I think this is beyond whatever blood feud you have with the court. I just hope we can get something from the girl."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2007)

*Triumphant Return (to the Inn)*

The Criú returns to the inn, but find that the barmaid is not on duty this evening.

OOC:

If memory serves, it should be approaching the middle of the night now (the meeting happened about '9:30,' then there was the fight, the flight/search for the assassin, and the search of the bodies, the praying/wailing/gnashing of teeth, etc. and the return to the inn.


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yaaawwwwwnnn!!!  Guys, I am beat!  Time for Cairn to call it a night!  Who's with me?"

ooc: I presume that I have a nice, toasty bed waiting for me somewhere?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2007)

Skáth's flyover is relatively fruitless, possibly due to the late hour.  The Criú found a few silver pennies on the lieutenant's body to pass on to the barmaid.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril settles in for the night, his door carefully barred and his weapons close to hand. "Maybe we can sort this out in the morning."


----------



## draven14 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Cerallos*

If there's room at the inn...ha ha...Cerallos will stay there rather than at the temple to be with the group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2007)

Everyone passes an uneventful night, whether in the inn, sleeping 'neath an eave, or wherever else.  The next morning dawns bright and warm, and the Criú comes down for breakfast.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 24, 2007)

*Skáth*

Obviously Skáth is not at breakfast as he may draw unwanted looks and he does not want to loose his secrecy.  He will tap on the window before everyone goes down to breakfast and ask everyone's plans for the day.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe  --  Breakfast Conversation*

Assuming that we are staying at the Bairdéir "way station" deal, instead of out in the general public, and that, therefore, we have a reasonable degree of privacy to talk about Bairdéir business over breakfast, Cairn says, "So what do you think our next move should be?  As I see it we have a few choices:  First, we can talk to the barmaid again and try to get lucky and pry some more information out of her (I don't like this option, personally).  Second, we can go and see the Maor Clún and (a) see if he can give us some likely leads and (b) kinda shadow him and wait for the assassins to strike. (In my opinion, this would also just be asking for trouble.)  Third, we can attempt to deduce the identity this "clerk" that our source was just about to name when he was so rudely interrupted.  (Honestly, how many clerks can there be in Clún??)  Those are the best three choices that occur to me off-hand, and they really only point to one reasonable course of action, I would say.  I don't like having so few options, so I'm hoping that I have missed something crucial.  Please, somebody knock me out with some great ideas!"

"Oh, and just incidentally, I agree with Gavril that the presence here of one of Daoine deBith from the house who are hunting me is probably coincindental.  But let's not be blind to any clues we may find that indicate otherwise, okay?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

*Gavril*

Chatting briefly at the window with Skathe Gavril says, "I'm going to see if the barmaid is working this morning and try to talk with her. Whatever the outcome of that, we will have to go to the palace. Maybe the clerk will come forward if we leave ourselves open to being contacted. I'd like to ask you to see if there are any other fae about the town. If you find some perhaps they will know of the Daoine deBith. I know you feed on emotion. How do these other fae feed? What sort of signs might we see that would indicate where they are in the city. Surely they must have some impact on the humans nearby. If we can figure out what it is then perhaps we can find their lair. I confess I know little more of fae than I have learned from my association with you, so maybe I'm on a snipe hunt here, but if there is a possibility that we might find them, we should follow it. I'll come back up after breakfast and tell you what the others have said." With that he adjusts his clothes one last time in the mirror and swaggers down to breakfast. 

He greets Carin with, "Scheduled any executions yet for today judge?" He looks for the barmaid as he makes his way to the table. Over breakfast in lower tones he relates the ideas he shared with Skathe.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Chatting briefly at the window with Skathe Gavril says, "I'm going to see if the barmaid is working this morning and try to talk with her. Whatever the outcome of that, we will have to go to the palace. Maybe the clerk will come forward if we leave ourselves open to being contacted. I'd like to ask you to see if there are any other fae about the town. If you find some perhaps they will know of the Daoine deBith. I know you feed on emotion. How do these other fae feed? What sort of signs might we see that would indicate where they are in the city. Surely they must have some impact on the humans nearby. If we can figure out what it is then perhaps we can find their lair. I confess I know little more of fae than I have learned from my association with you, so maybe I'm on a snipe hunt here, but if there is a possibility that we might find them, we should follow it. I'll come back up after breakfast and tell you what the others have said." With that he adjusts his clothes one last time in the mirror and swaggers down to breakfast.
> 
> He greets Carin with, "Scheduled any executions yet for today judge?" He looks for the barmaid as he makes his way to the table. Over breakfast in lower tones he relates the ideas he shared with Skathe.



Cairn replies, "I'll go with you to see the barmaid, Gavril.  I think that we will have more success if we work more as a group as much as possible.  Still, we may part ways after the meeting with the barmaid concludes, because I still tend to think that we need to go and see the Maor Clún, or is that what you meant by 'going to the palace'?"  Cairn does not acknowledge Gavril's weak attempt at humor.  He already feels terrible about what happened, and can't understand why his companions insist on pouring salt in the wound.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Cairn replies, "I'll go with you to see the barmaid, Gavril.  I think that we will have more success if we work more as a group as much as possible.  Still, we may part ways after the meeting with the barmaid concludes, because I still tend to think that we need to go and see the Maor Clún, or is that what you meant by 'going to the palace'?"  Cairn does not acknowledge Gavril's weak attempt at humor.  He already feels terrible about what happened, and can't understand why his companions insist on pouring salt in the wound.




Gavril confirms that he did mean the Maor Clún.


----------



## Leif (Oct 25, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

When Gavril nods vigorously with his mouth full, Cairn says, "Excellent!  Then as soon as we have finished eating, we'll be off to see the barmaid.  Are all of the rest of you, save Skath of course, coming with us?"


----------



## draven14 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"I will be. This seems like our best lead....follow the clues."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2007)

OOC: The barmaid works in the inn in which your group is staying.  She comes on shift this evening.


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: The barmaid works in the inn in which your group is staying.  She comes on shift this evening.



"Maybe it would be advisable to talk to her away from the inn?  She may be more guarded while she is in a public place, and a place where she works at that.  She will have to maintain her more professional demeanor here, and I think that we might gain more from talking to her if we can find an approach that will leave her more vulnerable."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

*Gavril*

The rakish look that comes over Gavril's face suggests he has ideas about where he'd like to 'talk' to her, but he puts this aside and says with uncharacteristic reserve. "You are quite right. But how do we make contact?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> The rakish look that comes over Gavril's face suggests he has ideas about where he'd like to 'talk' to her, but he puts this aside and says with uncharacteristic reserve. "You are quite right. But how do we make contact?"



"Perhaps," says Cairn,   "you could charm the location of her home out of one of her co-workers?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2007)

Cairn has Gavril's attention, and he soon begins to assess the potential information sources at work this morning as he eats.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 28, 2007)

*Béar*

Béar snickers quietly to himself in anticipation of the upcomming show between Gavril and an unsuspecting wench.  "At least enjoy it a little, Gavril.  We have some time."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2007)

*Breakfast in Clún*

The inn is owned and operated by a couple in their mid forties and their four children.  All four children are grown - a 25 year old son (married w/ two small children), a 24 year old daughter (married w/ no children), a 22 year old daughter (unmarried) and a 20 year old son (engaged).  They also hire some extra help for the evening dinner and drink crowd, which is usually large here due to the quality of food and drink combined with the relatively inexpensive price tag.

At this time of morning, there are only a few other guests in the common room for breakfast.  The entire family has popped in and out on various errands - they are all working this morning.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"22 and unmarried, huh?  Go get her, Gavril!!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: You guys are trying to get me barred from this place!

Gavril will chat with the married daughter. Nothing too suggestive, but instead perhaps making her feel flattered for her role in the place. He'll find out what her specialties are and what her responsibilities are and complement those things. He'll also leave her with a feeling that if she weren't married she'd be the only one in the place to catch his eye. If he seems to be getting a favorable response then he'll work on getting the information under the guise of talking about her supervisory skills. How many people work for her? Do they live nearby so they can be called on if there is a sudden rush? See how close he can get on that line of inquiry. With luck he can pin it down to a direction that Skathe can use to find the woman they want.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2007)

*Breakfast in Clún*

OOC: How 'bout a seduction roll for Gavril?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: seduction (3d6=6)


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2007)

ooc: uh oh, guys!  Now we're going to have to defend ourselves against a jealous husband!  (well, I will anyway, since I kinda put him up to it.  So it's up to the rest of you to save the husband from me, I guess!   )


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 30, 2007)

a six should have done nicely...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2007)

*Breakfast in Clún*

Gavril's really on his game this morning.  In spite of the bustle of preparing for the day, he manages to capture Aislinn's (_Ash-ling_) undevided attention.  She actually sits down at his table for a short conversation, during which he is able to sweet talk all of the information he needs out of her, including the location of the barmaid's (whose name I don't have handy right now) home - she lives in an apartment about two blocks north of the inn.  Gavril is fairly certain Aislinn has no suspicions whatsoever about his true intentions.  Eventually, she gets a sharp glance from her father as he passes through, and she hastens back to work.


----------



## draven14 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cerallos*

After the young lady retreats, Cerallos leans towards Gavril, "Gavril, you sly devil you...nice work."


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn says, "So now I guess we're off to have a word with the barmaid in an environment where she will hopefully be less guarded and willing to tell us more details (hopefully, clues) about the attacks.  Should we go see the Maor Clún after that?  And does anyone have any ideas about who the "clerk" could be whom our dearly departed source was just about to identify before he was so rudely and permanently interrupted?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2007)

*Gavril*

Feeling even more proud of himself than usual, Gavril nods, "Yes, let's go see the lady. After that we should check in with the Maor Clún and hope that the clerk makes contact with us. I for one have no other good avenue for finding him. However, I hope our diminutive friend can do something about finding the other fae, your friends Cairn. With luck we'll find our ex-friend the archer." Rising he adds, "Let me go up and inform Skathe of our plans and put on my hat and we can be off. Unless someone has another idea?" He looks expectantly at the others and if he gets no response proceeds as noted.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 3, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Chatting briefly at the window with Skathe Gavril says, "I'm going to see if the barmaid is working this morning and try to talk with her. Whatever the outcome of that, we will have to go to the palace. Maybe the clerk will come forward if we leave ourselves open to being contacted. I'd like to ask you to see if there are any other fae about the town. If you find some perhaps they will know of the Daoine deBith. I know you feed on emotion. How do these other fae feed? What sort of signs might we see that would indicate where they are in the city. Surely they must have some impact on the humans nearby. If we can figure out what it is then perhaps we can find their lair. I confess I know little more of fae than I have learned from my association with you, so maybe I'm on a snipe hunt here, but if there is a possibility that we might find them, we should follow it. I'll come back up after breakfast and tell you what the others have said." With that he adjusts his clothes one last time in the mirror and swaggers down to breakfast.
> 
> He greets Carin with, "Scheduled any executions yet for today judge?" He looks for the barmaid as he makes his way to the table. Over breakfast in lower tones he relates the ideas he shared with Skathe.





OCC - Mike can you help me with some of these answers,  

* would Skáth know if these other fae we met last night also feed on emotions?
* would I have any feelings of others nearby or see any signs that humans may not?  Do I overhear any conversations about odd things happening that I might attribute ti them.
* did these fae we met seem similar to me or different and if different, how?


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Feeling even more proud of himself than usual, Gavril nods, "Yes, let's go see the lady. After that we should check in with the Maor Clún and hope that the clerk makes contact with us. I for one have no other good avenue for finding him. However, I hope our diminutive friend can do something about finding the other fae, your friends Cairn. With luck we'll find our ex-friend the archer." Rising he adds, "Let me go up and inform Skathe of our plans and put on my hat and we can be off. Unless someone has another idea?" He looks expectantly at the others and if he gets no response proceeds as noted.



Cairn cringes inwardly at Gavril's characterization of his "friends", but he is careful to show no outward sign of distress.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

[sblock=For Mike L]* Would Skáth know if these other fae we met last night also feed on emotions?
Without a specific skill or ability to do so, you'd have no way of knowing if these particular Daoine feed on emotion - while many of the Daoine do, it's by no means a universal trait.

* Would I have any feelings of others nearby or see any signs that humans may not?  Do I overhear any conversations about odd things happening that I might attribute to them?
Because of their generally chaotic and mischevious nature, the presence of Daoine can sometimes be detected in an area by those who know the signs to look for.  Here's where those Character Points you spend on Deduction pay off: Make a Deduction check for me, please.

* Did these fae we met seem similar to me or different and if different, how?
The Daoine are even more different from one another than are humans - their nature and biology are more chaotic.  Due to your long familiarity with the _Cúirts Daoine_ (the 'Courts' of the Daoine deBith), once Cairn shared his story with you and you knew the _Cúirt_ that was hunting him you would also know the geographic area they are from and a bit about their reputation/politics, but probably not much about specific Daoine from that area unless they were high ranking 'nobility.'[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

OOC: I'll place the party upstairs in the room with Skáth and give him a chance to share before we move to Cliodhna's (_KLEE-uh-na_ - the barmaid) home.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 3, 2007)

*Skáth*

deduction skill check (1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=4)

OCC - barely made my check of 14-


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 3, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  sorry guys.  I'm in the middle of a move, and i just started a new job.  in about a week I'll be situated.  I'll check in when I can.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2007)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> OOC:  sorry guys.  I'm in the middle of a move, and i just started a new job.  in about a week I'll be situated.  I'll check in when I can.



OOC:  Congratulations on the new job!  See ya around, I guess.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> deduction skill check (1d6=3, 1d6=6, 1d6=4)
> 
> OCC - barely made my check of 14-




[sblock=For Mike L]Skáth is able to sift through rumors and reports of events he overhears and figure out that there has been a Daoine presence here in the capitol city for a while now - due to the fact that he barely made the roll, he can't get more accurate than 'many months, maybe even years,' which should be adequate knowledge for his purpose.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2007)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> OOC:  sorry guys.  I'm in the middle of a move, and i just started a new job.  in about a week I'll be situated.  I'll check in when I can.




No biggie - just check in/post when you can!  Hope everything's going well.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 4, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will share the information he gathered with the rest of the party,

"There has been a Daoine presence here in the capitol city for a while now, I am unsure if it has been for months or years but definitely a while!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skáth will share the information he gathered with the rest of the party,
> 
> "There has been a Daoine presence here in the capitol city for a while now, I am unsure if it has been for months or years but definitely a while!"



"So how does that affect the manner in which we proceed?  Or does it?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 4, 2007)

*Skáth*

"I don't think it should but it seems you my friend may not have  been why they are here, just a crazy coincidence indeed."


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I don't think it should but it seems you my friend may not have  been why they are here, just a crazy coincidence indeed."



"Well, _that_ is a relief!  I have more than enough to worry about without my family situation also coming into play here.  Still, I think it would behoove me to keep as low a profile and possible in this operation to minimize the chances of word of my presence here getting back to those who would do me ill, especially since those entities have some relation to our enemies here.  Hmmm, LOW PROFILE --  guess I'd better dull my axes up, then,  huh?"


----------



## draven14 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Mike is Ruarc still outside the town I guess? And just to reaffirm, people would panic if they saw him with me? (What I'm getting at is I miss my ole boy!   )


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2007)

"Well, I expect you should keep your axes sharp to deal with any crisis quickly and then fade back into the woodwork. For now we should proceed to Cliodhna's with haste. I suggest that we split up so as to be alert for an ambush or anyone following us. Perhaps if Skathe can provide an eye in the sky, Cairn and I can go directly there while the others watch our for anyone following us? I don't want this meeting to produce another corpse."


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidh*

_An Overabundance of Caution_

"Friend Gavril, why don't we take even more precaution:  You and I will proceed openly, as Skathe flies overhead discreetly behind us to keep an eye out aloft.  Then, Béar trails us watching for miscreants, and Cerallos follows Béar discreetly doing the same.  Skathe can also periodically fall back in the line and check on the others, so that each one of us has at least one person checking his back.  Skathe will be the most vulnerable, but he is also the most mobile.  What say you all?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Sound tactics judge. I think we should proceed as you suggest if the others are in agreement?" He looks up to see if the others are nodding or frowning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2007)

*Dílis*

"I suppose I could stay here and keep an eye on the inn - it's not all that far to Cliodhna's and by the time we get the string out to there Cerallos should still be in sight of me here . . ."

[sblock=OOC for Jeremy]It's not so much that people would panic - although some certainly would.  It's more that your profile definitely would not be 'low' with Ruarc in town.  Just the opposite - you'd be the talk of the entire place.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Well my dear, I was hopeful that you'd scout ahead so I'd be in position to watch your flanks..." He adapts a familar wry smile as he makes this comment and heads for the door before he gets hit by flying crockery.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 6, 2007)

Gavril is followed to the door by Dílis' throaty chuckle - but there is an undertone of flying crockery as well.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn follows Gavril, and bows to the lady as he leaves.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 6, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> _An Overabundance of Caution_
> 
> "Friend Gavril, why don't we take even more precaution:  You and I will proceed openly, as Skathe flies overhead discreetly behind us to keep an eye out aloft.  Then, Béar trails us watching for miscreants, and Cerallos follows Béar discreetly doing the same.  Skathe can also periodically fall back in the line and check on the others, so that each one of us has at least one person checking his back.  Skathe will be the most vulnerable, but he is also the most mobile.  What say you all?"




"Oh Sure, pick on the little guy, just wait till an arrow comes up and severs me in two, then you'll be sorry, you will have no one to bind that bum leg of yours."

As Skáth finishes chastising Gavril he can't help but let a small smile trickle from the corner of his mouth.  He is obviously joking and returns to the room and will leave through the window to allow him to go as unnoticed as possible.  He will also fly as high as possible to avoid being seen - hopefully he can look somewhat like a bird from those on the ground.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

"If such is the case I hope you'll have to wherewithal to cry out and point out the location of the fell archer of our acquaintance that we might exact revenge for your loss and other slights he has shown us. Of course he might well flee before I can get there you know." He looks meaningfully at his leg before moving off with perhaps more than his usual limp.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"So you have my back then Lady Dillis?"
"Stay sharp fellas."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2007)

*Cliodhna's Place*

After their elaborate preparations (and perhaps because of them) the majority of the Críu makes their way to Cliodhna's without incident.  The innkeeper's daughter told Gavril she lives in an apartment on the top (second) floor - third on the left facing the street.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2007)

*Dílis*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "So you have my back then Lady Dílis?"
> "Stay sharp fellas."




"Fear not, sir.  Should anything attack you I'll rush right out and deal with the miscreant!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> After their elaborate preparations (and perhaps because of them) the majority of the Críu makes their way to Cliodhna's without incident.  The innkeeper's daughter told Gavril she lives in an apartment on the top (second) floor - third on the left facing the street.



"Should I accompany you inside to get the information, or will you be better able to work your enviable charms in more privacy?  I don't mind waiting here, outside, for the rest of our Críu," says Cairn to Gavril.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 7, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  i believe Béar was scheduled to arive next?...

IC:  upon arival, "Alright, men.  How does it look?  Any sign of Desaigh?  Either of you reconed the interior yet?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 7, 2007)

*Skáth*

Once arrived, Skáth will stay outside tucked away to avoid drawing attention.  If possible, he will find a spot near the house where he can keep an eye out if someone did follow us.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos will hang back keeping watch on the front of the building while being aware to stay in sight of Dillis. He'll also rely on Skáth being able to warn him of any trouble he may see.


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> OOC:  i believe Béar was scheduled to arive next?...
> IC:  upon arival, "Alright, men.  How does it look?  Any sign of Desaigh?  Either of you reconed the interior yet?"




OOC:  Gavril may already be inside working his seduction magic by the time you arrive. (In fact, that's kinda what I intended by waiting outside.   ) However, Scotley is at an off-site meeting at work today, and won't be able to post for probably most of the day.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: Indeed I was not able to post today, but Gavril better played at night anyway. 

"Friend Skathe, could you sense any sign of life in the apartment?" Whatever the Fae's answer, Gavril will make his way to the door and knock.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2007)

*Tracking Down Cliodhna*

[sblock=For Mike L]Skáth does indeed sense a multitude of emotions from the small apartment block (there are probably 12 apartments - 6 up and 6 down - in the rectangular building).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 8, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Mike L]Skáth does indeed sense a multitude of emotions from the small apartment block (there are probably 12 apartments - 6 up and 6 down - in the rectangular building).[/sblock]




all can read...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Gavril*

Aware that the neighbors are at home, Gavril moves quietly up to the top floor of Cliodhna's building and to the door of the third apartment on the left. He knocks softly and gives her some time to answer. If there is no response he knocks a little harder. If that gets no response he tries the door.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2007)

*Cliodhna's Apartment*

On the second knock, Gavril hears someone stirring behind the door.  Cliodhna's voice comes from behind the door in short order.

"Yes?  Who is it?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2007)

*Gavril*

"It is Gavril, I'd like to talk with you for a bit if I may."


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

*Leif - Cairn MacSidhe Criu Judge/Executioner*

Cairn lays a finger across his lips and motions to the other Criu members to quietly withdraw to one side so that we will be out of sight when the door opens.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 8, 2007)

*Cliodhna*

OOC: Are Cairn and the others outside the building or outside her room?

IC: 

Cliodhna opens the door a crack and gazes out at Gavril.  She looks somewhat frightened.  "What is it?  I'm not sure it's safe to talk to you right now!"


----------



## Leif (Nov 8, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Are Cairn and the others outside the building or outside her room?



I thought we were all outside the building.  Cairn is for sure.  I thought Gavril just knocked on the door to go into the building, I didn't know he was already inside.  Ooooops.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Aware that the neighbors are at home, Gavril moves quietly up to the top floor of Cliodhna's building and to the door of the third apartment on the left. He knocks softly and gives her some time to answer. If there is no response he knocks a little harder. If that gets no response he tries the door.




. . .


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Dark forces are at work in the city. You are right to be afraid. Let me in so that we can talk unobserved. My companions are watching the building, so we are safe for the moment. Your friend the guardsman is dead."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2007)

*Cliodhna*

Now looking even more afraid, the young woman pokes her head out the door to look up and down the hallway then cracks it open just enough to let the swordsman through.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos keeps his position and keeps an eye on both Skáth and Cairn for signs of any kind. He also looks back to Dillis to make sure she's still there and well and gives her a little salute with a finger brush across the tip of the nose. (Like straight out of The Sting! lol)

_I sure would like Ruarc here right now...._


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 11, 2007)

*Bear*

Bear is outside the building with the rest of the Cru...looking up and down the street to see if anybody is a little too interested in them.

3d6=13 to perception


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2007)

*The Críu Outside*

The party is drawing a little notice now - unusual for three or four people to be gathered around outside a building with apparantly nothing to do, especially during the day.  Add in the armament and military bearing of this group, and you're gonna draw some stares.  On the other hand, there is that feeling of tension about the city - maybe this doesn't seem that out of the ordinary . . .


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe, "Break out the Cards, Boys"*

Just trying to make this look more natural for everyone's benefit, Cairn will carefully inspect the construction of the building, paying particular attention to the front steps, walkway, and the lowermost windows/casements (ground floor if they are the lowest, or, preferably basement windows) (I'm not sure if there's even anything to be found by doing this, Cairn is mainly just using this activity as a ruse for the benefit of the overly nosy onlookers, but, if there is anything out of the ordinary Cairn will make mental note of it.)  After a couple of minutes of this, Cairn will grow weary of this activity and say, "Say, which one of you fellows has a deck of cards?  We might as well play a hand or three."

OOC:  Do I need to make any rolls for this stuff?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Do I need to make any rolls for this stuff?




Just for kicks and giggles, go ahead and roll 3d6 (we'll see if you manage to convince passers-by to overlook the honkin' big ol' axe on your back - and all the other weapons jutting out all over the place) . . .


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe, Not Half Bad IIDSSM*

How's a 9, Mr. GM? http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1367584


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2007)

*The Críu Outside Cliodhna's*

Cairn goes into his 'Well Armed Judge Impersonating a Building Inspector' act, then tires of the game and brings out the cards.  Surprisingly, those on the Críu who are watching do notice a reduction in the number of curious bypassers - could be they're convinced, could be they have been made aware that they're not _supposed_ to notice, but it's the results that count!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2007)

*Gavril*

Doing his best to look dashing and safe, Gavril tells Cliodhna of the events in the park including the tragic loss, but omitting the part about the archer perhaps being someone they know. He makes much of the death the fae. "Now we face a crossroads as to where to go next. Can you tell us who to talk to in the Maor's palace? We want to keep you out of this as much as posible. That's why we didn't approach you in the inn. But please help us to save the Maor. Tell me what ever you know."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC: How 'bout another seduction roll for Gavril?  Minus 3 to Target # (TN)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC: Seduction Roll (3d6=13) 

I fear Gavril spent himself for the morning...Unless that minus 3 is in his favor. I still don't have a handle on the mechanics of this system.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2007)

*Cliodhna*

OOC: 

All modifiers are to target numbers, which you have to equal or roll under to beat - thus, a negative modifier is against the rolling entity, a positive is in the rolling entity's favor.


IC:

"Please, sir, I am afraid for my life.  These are not times to call attention to oneself.  I am loyal to Maor Clún and to the Queen, but there are eyes and ears everywhere, it seems . . ."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I do understand your fears lady, but you must accept that your best hope now lies with us putting an end to the plot against the Maor Clún. If you help us, I can offer you the safety of the capital and a new life far from here. You'll ride out of here with us and we can find you a new place to live and a good job. If you do nothing the Maor Clún may be dead and this city will be safe for no one. Is that what you want? You are already in danger."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cliodhna*

Cliodhna closes the door behind Gavril and moves into the small one room apartment.  Her back still to the swordsman, she says in a low pitched voice, "Dubhghlas [Duh-las], my friend that was killed last night, told me that he was given some information by a clerk in the Maor's house named Donnchadh [Dun-a-kah].  He wouldn't tell me what he knew - he said the less I knew the better.  Please, sir, I know no more.  You must leave before we are noticed."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril places a comforting hand on her shoulder. "Thank you lady. You may well have saved this land from falling into anarchy. You have done your part and now we must go forth and try to do ours. Cliodhna, I am truly sorry for your loss. I shall trouble you no more. If you decide to take my offer of protection you can of course contact us at the inn." With that Gavril straightens his hat and turns to leave. 

OOC: Unless there is something more from Cliodhna, Gavril will leave, taking great care not to be struck by an arrow before he shares his information, and relate briefly to the others what he found out. He will then suggest that he walk the stairs and halls of a couple of nearby buildings while his fellows widen their patrol so as to take suspicion off this building. Then they must go to house of the Maor Clun.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Is it just me, or is anyone else starting to have suspicions regarding the "Honorable" Maor Clun?  How much mischief can we attribute to bad luck and coincidence before the finger of blame will point his way?  Does anyone in our Criu have some talent that will weigh the Maor's heart against the foul deeds that have been done?"


----------



## draven14 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cerallos*

After seeing Gavril tell the other's what he's discovered, he'll keep a closer watch on surroundings and wait for them to make their move away from the building before following behind.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 14, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> After seeing Gavril tell the other's what he's discovered, he'll keep a closer watch on surroundings and wait for them to make their move away from the building before following behind.




As Skáth sees the others gather, he will drop down to learn the information Gavril has to offer.  

To Cairn, "I disagree, if he had something to do with this, why would his life be in danger?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> To Cairn, "I disagree, if he had something to do with this, why would his life be in danger?"



"But perhaps it is not of his own free will that he does these things.  Perhaps he is ensorcelled by some evil that controls him and _that_ evil is the danger to the Maor Clun.  If such is the case, then the Maor Clun could be a victim and simultaneously an unwilling villain.  These are just my imperfect ideas about a situation of which we are not yet fully apprised.  Your critique and disagreement are most welcome and appreciated, Skáth" says Cairn.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 14, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "But perhaps it is not of his own free will that he does these things.  Perhaps he is ensorcelled by some evil that controls him and _that_ evil is the danger to the Maor Clun.  If such is the case, then the Maor Clun could be a victim and simultaneously an unwilling villain.  These are just my imperfect ideas about a situation of which we are not yet fully apprised.  Your critique and disagreement are most welcome and appreciated, Skath" says Cairn.





Skáth looks at Cairn most curiously, as if trying to figure out if he is sincere with the 'most welcome and appreciated' comment.  He then will shake his head and smile, _it doesn't really matter either way, but he got me..._


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2007)

*Where To Now?*

The earnest Críu expands their 'patrol' to include some of the nearby buildings, hopefully throwing suspicion off of Cliodhna.  Cerallos, seeing them move away from the original apartment building, saunters casually to the group.  Dílis joins the group about 10 minutes later.

OOC: Where will you gather to talk?


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn is following Béar.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 15, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The earnest Críu expands their 'patrol' to include some of the nearby buildings, hopefully throwing suspicion off of Cliodhna.  Cerallos, seeing them move away from the original apartment building, saunters casually to the group.  Dílis joins the group about 10 minutes later.
> 
> OOC: Where will you gather to talk?




Good question, most of the town has not seen us together, and I think we should keep it that way.  On second thought Skáth will just keep an eye on everyone as the leave the apt building.  He will continue to do so from as high as he can and still keep them in site.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"Just an idea, we could all meet at the temple I was at and meet in a private room there? We should be safe from curious eyes and ears there. If not there, possibly somewhere at the inn?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cain MacSidhe, Like I said...*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> "Just an idea, we could all meet at the temple I was at and meet in a private room there? We should be safe from curious eyes and ears there. If not there, possibly somewhere at the inn?"



Like I said, Cairn is following Béar to the temple.


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 15, 2007)

*Béar*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Like I said, Cairn is following Béar to the temple.





Béar is going to the temple     (If that is what we want to do)


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Béar is going to the temple     (If that is what we want to do)



"well, it will certainly be more private that anywhere in the inn, won't it?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Of course I seem more out of place at a temple than a tavern." quips Gavril, but he goes along with the others.


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Of course I seem more out of place at a temple than a tavern." quips Gavril, but he goes along with the others.



"Ahh, think nothing of it, friend Gavril!"  Cairn says, slapping Gavril on the back, and embracing him roughly.  "We'll just tell the priests that we've rounded up another sinner, and ask them to direct us to a private room so that we can take your detailed, explicit confession where their sacred ears won't be offended!"  Cairn will then quickly release Gavril before he gets a knife in the gullet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2007)

*Bairdéir in the Temple*

The group proceeds to the local temple and Cerallos prevails on the resident priest for a private room in which to discuss matters.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2007)

"Ha, sacred ears my arse. My experience with priests is that they love a good randy confession. Voyeurs the lot of them. We'd best tell them something else or we'll have the ears of the whole order pressed to the door."


----------



## Leif (Nov 16, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"That's easily enough accomplished, Gavril.  Just tell them about your most recent weekend!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 16, 2007)

*Béar*

"And feel free to add a few details if the opportunity presents itself!"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 16, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skath will fly overhead as they head to the temple.  From his bird's eye view, he will check around in all directions to see if he sees anyone following them or paying particular interest as they make their way and take another look as they all group at the temple.

perception roll journey to temple (1d6=1, 1d6=5, 1d6=6)

perception roll at temple (1d6=5, 1d6=5, 1d6=1)

both made my target number of 13


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2007)

*Goin' to the Temple*

Skáth does not notice anyone following the Críu.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Please, please my friends, a gentleman never tells."  Despite the banter, the deboucherous swordsman keeps a close watch out for trouble and perhaps pretty girls.


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

But, come on, Gavril, we're all friends here.  None of the Criu would spread tales outside the group, but we need have no secrets from each other.  But, I admit that you are right -- we have been teasing you too much lately.  We wouldn't want to dampen your spirits too much with our teasing.  We surely don't want you to become known as Gavril the Flaccid because we were too harsh with our jokes!


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 17, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will allow the others to make their way inside the temple and keep watch for a few more minutes before he joins the rest inside.

perception (1d6=6, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)

OCC - missed this roll, hopefully the other two were good enough to notice anything


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2007)

*Summary of Events*

Skáth still sees no one on the trail of the Críu.

[sblock=A Quick Re-Cap of Events in Clún]The Críu was sent to Clún on an investigative mission to find out why the Bairdéir aren't being given any love there.  After a short detour for a bar fight in which you showed conclusively that your average Joe should never mess with a Hero, you snuck into the capital city with a fair amount of anonymity.  You met up with a barmaid (Cliodhna) who turned you on to a House Guard (Dubhghlas), who she said had the name of a clerk in House Clún who knows about a plot to take out Maor Clún.  Your meet with Dubhghlas was spoiled by the appearance of your old friend Deasaigh and a peck of Doine deBith from Cairn's old stomping grounds, who killed Dubhhglas - but not before he could say Cliodhna's name with his dying breath.  You tracked Cliodhna down again, and she gave you the name of the House Clerk (Donchadh).  You are now in the Temple where Cerallos is staying trying to decide what to do.


Still Unexplained:

The almost undefineable sense of tension about the city - like tinder about to explode into open flame.

The details of the alleged plot against the Maor Clún.

Deasaigh's presence in Clún and his actions there - he's likely not a free agent now, as the working theory is that he was involuntarily 'awakened' and bonded as _Laoch_.

Why the Bairdéir aren't getting any love in Clún.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"So we still have four sub-mysteries that we're working on:  a) tension in the city of Clún,    b) alleged plot against Maor Clún, c) Deasigh's junk, d) no love for  Bairdéir in Clún.  I know nothing about Deasigh, and so I prefer not to deal with that situation unless and until I am compelled to do so.  The other three sub-mysteries would seem to be quite similar and probably closely related.  The plot against Maor Clún and disapproval of Bairdéir in Clún would seem to point to some anarchistic influence in Clún that is affecting everyone or alomost everyone.  If there is some method of widespread mind-control or evil influence causing the anarchistic influence, say by putting some potion or (multi-vitamin) (poison) agent into the city's water supply (perhaps? -- this is just my crazy idea), then that might explain b) and d), and by its very existence it explains a) also.  And, if we connect the "poisoning" to Deasigh, then that ties everything together with a nice, neat little bow.  The question is, how to we find evidence of this?  We can check out the water supply for Clún and perhaps we can find some way to test it?  Maybe there's some other substance or something around Clún that is almost as ubiquitous as water that might be the culprit?  Something that everyone has eaten recently, or some medicine that everyone has taken, or something like that?  Maybe the rest of the Críu should just have me committed for 24-hour observation?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2007)

*Gavril*

"An intersting theory Cairn, it might well be some magical influence rather than something in the water. I still think our best course is to see what the clerk knows."


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2007)

*Carin MacSidhe*

"Agreed Gavril!  That is the only logical manner in which to proceed, it seems to me.  But I, for one, will be listening to what the clerk has to say with my theory in mind as well, to test what we learn against what we already know and what we suspect.  And, yes, Gavril, you are absolutely correct that it may be some other form of magic.  I was merely using water as an example of something commonly used by all, that appears to be harmless, because whatever we are dealing with seems to be affecting everyone or almost everyone. "


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 19, 2007)

*Skáth*

OCC - I am guessing we are all in the temple now.

"You know, while making our way over here I had a lot of thoughts, here are some of them:

1. Is the Maor is in control of Clún?  Or even of himself (as has been questioned before)?
2. If he is, why are the Bairdéir not getting any love here?
3. If he's not, why is he still in power, when someone wants him dead?
4. If he is in control, and the Bairdéir aren't getting any love, what happens if he's approached directly by Bairdéir?
5. If he's not in control, will it help to approach him directly?

So while you guys are in the House Clún, you should pop in and visit ye old Maor and see what the old chap is made of or if he is even there."


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - I am guessing we are all in the temple now.



Quoth Our Erstwhile GM:  "A Quick Re-Cap of Events in Clún -- You are now in the Temple where Cerallos is staying trying to decide what to do."

"Our thoughts about things are quite similar, Skáth.  I like your idea, but I still think we should talk to the clerk before confronting Maor Clún."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Yes, the Maor Clun should be questioned as well. We also have a duty to warn him of the plot against him once we have enough information to justify presenting it." Gavril stretches his leg as he considers for a moment. "How do we approach this clerk? We need to figure out a way to get a private chat with him that won't draw undo suspecion to him or we may as well put a blade in him ourselves, for surely it will mean his death."


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"We can always use the same tactic with the clerk that we used on the waitress.  Or do you fear that he may be more suspicious and wary of us?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

"Meaning find out where he lives and brace him at home? It might work, but he doesn't know us and might be wary." Considering he says, "maybe we could come up with a story about accounting and tax audits. We are a new special tax audit team and we need to borrow all the clerks for a little while. We could then perhaps be alone with him?"

OOC: I'm assuming of course that the Maor has some responsibility for taxes to the queen. If that is not the case we'll need some other function. Census or something.


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Carn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Meaning find out where he lives and brace him at home? It might work, but he doesn't know us and might be wary." Considering he says, "maybe we could come up with a story about accounting and tax audits. We are a new special tax audit team and we need to borrow all the clerks for a little while. We could then perhaps be alone with him?"OOC: I'm assuming of course that the Maor has some responsibility for taxes to the queen. If that is not the case we'll need some other function. Census or something.



"How about a slightly different angle on that, ok?  We don't want to make it seem like we're talking to all the accountants, because then we'll have to actually talk to all of them and our lie will get stretched pretty thin by the time we're done.  But we could say that we're a special team working for the government for the purpose of awarding medals to the best accountants in the land.  We could even have some kind of medal made for him to substantiate our story and provide a little more cover for the accountant, too.  Critique?  Criticism?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Nov 20, 2007)

*Béar*

"All plans i've heard have potential...but i am at a loss.  as you know, hatching and weaving an intricate plan has never been my forté.  I'll go along with what we decide, and when something goes wrong (something always does) Thanatos will clean up the mess"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril grins. "I like it. If they think we are giving a prize they'll be much more receptive than if we are here to adit their taxes. We could say that an interview is part of the selection process and get a handful of clerks including the one we want to sit down for a private discussion of their jobs. That should give the clerk we want," Gavril is too paranoid to say his name even here, "a chance to tell us his story. If he doesn't open up willingly we'll push him with some leading questions and then outright confrontation as needed."


----------



## Leif (Nov 20, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Wellllll, you're the silver-tongued one, Gavril, so you take the story and run with it as you see fit, just don't embellish it more than we are able to back up!  We'll just be your silent support, right guys?"


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 21, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril grins. "I like it. If they think we are giving a prize they'll be much more receptive than if we are here to adit their taxes. We could say that an interview is part of the selection process and get a handful of clerks including the one we want to sit down for a private discussion of their jobs. That should give the clerk we want," Gavril is too paranoid to say his name even here, "a chance to tell us his story. If he doesn't open up willingly we'll push him with some leading questions and then outright confrontation as needed."




"I, too, like the idea of an award.  If you guys don't mind, while you are interrogating, I'd like to poke my nose in places it doesn't belong in the Maor house."


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"So, Skath's investigation will be easier if we are all in the Maor's place.  Could we say that we prefer to conduct the interviews there where the accountants work so that they will be more at ease?  That way, if he pokes his nose into something smelly and needs to be helped or even rescued, we'll be right there and he can just yell for us."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

Responding to Skathe, "An excellent idea. Let us know what you've found when we arrive."  Looking at the others he asks, "Where do we get an award?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe, Award*

"Hmmm, yes, we do need an award, don't we?  Well,  let's try to keep it simple -- we don't want to invest much money in something that we're going to just give away.  Maybe a bottle of wine that we can decorate with ribbons and so forth?  Or, hopefully, someone else has a better idea?"


----------



## draven14 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cerallos*

"I like the idea of the award and the bottle of wine would seem like a good option."


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Maybe we could also fashion a medal out of some shiny tin or brass?  Something cheap that looks nice, you know."

OOC:  I guess we'd better really hope that the "karma police" aren't taking careful notes about how much b.s. we're preparing to sling!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I have no skill with metal working, but I'm confident I can do something in the way of ribbons either as a decoration to pin on our hardworking clerk or to decorate the bottle with. Maybe we could pay for a nice dinner in town as well? That should be easy enough to arrange with one of the finer dining establishments in town. I could visit some of said locations to find a suitable one. With a female companion to be avoid suspicion of course,"  he adds with a wink that suggests this last is jest...unless you are buying his line.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I have no skill with metal working, but I'm confident I can do something in the way of ribbons either as a decoration to pin on our hardworking clerk or to decorate the bottle with. Maybe we could pay for a nice dinner in town as well? That should be easy enough to arrange with one of the finer dining establishments in town. I could visit some of said locations to find a suitable one. With a female companion to be avoid suspicion of course,"  he adds with a wink that suggests this last is jest...unless you are buying his line.



"Maybe you could be even more devious and convince the restaurant to donate the elaborate dinner for our "winner"!  And I'm sure that a garnish of ribbon will suffice, Gavril."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Perhaps, perhaps, it is for queen and country after all. Even if I can't talk them into giving us a prize meal for free it will be fun to try."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 21, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Responding to Skathe, "An excellent idea. Let us know what you've found when we arrive."  Looking at the others he asks, "Where do we get an award?"




"?  I was thinking of sneaking in while you guys are meeting there with the clerk or Maor."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

"So, we need to find a nice restaurant and a good bottle of wine, and figure out when we want to do this thing.  Also, who's going in, who's responsible for what, etc.  I can find a restaurant, and go with Gavril in case the owner is a man instead of a woman."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

"Excellent, let's make haste to the finest eateries in this town. I expect the priests here will know where to get the good food."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

*The Plan Comes Together*

The local priest highly recommends _An Glúin Beach_, a local steak house/pub known for their locally brewed ale and mead that perfectly complements their fine steaks.  They're pricey, but definitely not out of line with the quality of their food.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Well, shall we go and see what we can arrange with the tavernkeep?"


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Well, shall we go and see what we can arrange with the tavernkeep?"



"May I come along? I'm feeling particularly useless right now and seem to have some time on my hands."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

*Gavril*

With a nugde and a wink for the judge and in a voice just loud enough to be heard by all, "Well, I expect that Dillis was looking forward to getting me alone, but the more the merrier. Let's be off."


----------



## Leif (Nov 27, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> With a nugde and a wink for the judge and in a voice just loud enough to be heard by all, "Well, I expect that Dillis was looking forward to getting me alone, but the more the merrier. Let's be off."



"Very well, Dillis, I'll follow discreetly and keep my gaze averted so that you and Gavril can steal some "Personal Time" during the trip," says Cairn, winking at Gavril.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

The three Bairdéir make their way to _An Glúin Beach_ - a hike of about 15 or 20 minutes through the city.

Anyone else wish to do anything while they're gone?


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 28, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The three Bairdéir make their way to _An Glúin Beach_ - a hike of about 15 or 20 minutes through the city.
> 
> Anyone else wish to do anything while they're gone?




Skath continue to follow the party high over head until they reach An Glúin Beach, where he will take leave to where the party plans to call upon the Maor house.  He will scope out the house from high above taking note of entrances, windows and anything of interest and find a place to rest hidden until the party comes into site.  He would like to find another way in while the party is at the front door.

OCC - I am assuming they plan on going there right after An Glúin Beach?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC: 

Y'all just let me know . . .

Skáth is easily able to find 3 or 4 possible secondary entrances to the castle.  It's a  decent sized one, and there a numerous guard patrols but apparantly they are not expecting approach from the sky, as none of them bother to look upwards.


----------



## draven14 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos will let the others know that he's going to head back out to the edge of town and check on Ruarc. "Best of luck."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - I am assuming they plan on going there right after An Glúin Beach?




OOC: After a quick stop at a wine shop and another to get some ribbon for Gavril to adorn the bottle with.


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 29, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Y'all just let me know . . .
> 
> Skáth is easily able to find 3 or 4 possible secondary entrances to the castle.  It's a  decent sized one, and there a numerous guard patrols but apparantly they are not expecting approach from the sky, as none of them bother to look upwards.




Is there somewhere I can land, maybe a tree or something where I will be able to see the rest of the party approach and an appropriate spot that I may be able to enter?  Are there any entrances from the roof, doors or sky-windows that open?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

There are a few trees around the castle from which Skáth could observe unobserved.  Windows in Domhan tend to be wide and usually open (unless siege is expected) to allow cooling breezes to knock off a little of the stifling heat.

[sblock=For Cerallos]Ruarc senses your approach long before you see him, and comes hurtling out of the brush to knock you down, plop himself on your chest, and start covering your face with doggie slobber.  He's happy to see you.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2007)

*Cairn smirks*

Watching the affectionate embrace of man and beast, Cairn says, "See, Gavril, now THAT'S true love!!!  You could learn from them."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Yes Cairn, there is much to be learned by watching nature. As all male dogs know, when one's partner is inclined toward wet sloppy kisses it is best to approach them from behind."


----------



## mleibrock (Nov 30, 2007)

*gavril*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes Cairn, there is much to be learned by watching nature. As all male dogs know, when one's partner is inclined toward wet sloppy kisses it is best to approach them from behind."




OCC - NICE!!!


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 1, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> There are a few trees around the castle from which Skáth could observe unobserved.  Windows in Domhan tend to be wide and usually open (unless siege is expected) to allow cooling breezes to knock off a little of the stifling heat.
> 
> [sblock=For Cerallos]Ruarc senses your approach long before you see him, and comes hurtling out of the brush to knock you down, plop himself on your chest, and start covering your face with doggie slobber.  He's happy to see you.[/sblock]




In that case, Skáth will find a tree to position himself in and await the groups arrival.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

Dílis (that's accented 'i', one 'l', regular 'i')p), Gavril, and Cairn make their way to _An Glúin Beach_, where they are greeted by a rather ruffled looking man, almost as wide as he is tall (and he's quite tall - very close to Gavril's 6'2").

"Welcome lady, gentlemen!  I am Aindreas Colm (AH-dras CULL-um), the proprietor of this establishment.  How may I serve you today?"

Looking around, Cairn realizes that even for this time of day the place is fairly empty - business doesn't appear to be good.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

OOC:

Cerallos is just outside of town playing with Ruarc - trying to decide if it would be worth it to bring him in.  Skáth is staking out Castle Clún, waiting for the rest of the group.

Any actions from Béar?  I recognize this type of action is not his specialty.


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Looking around, Cairn realizes that even for this time of day the place is fairly empty - business doesn't appear to be good.



Cairn, looking around the place that seems to be uncharacteristically deserted, says, "Well, Goodmaster Colm, tell us, if you will, how have you been faring lately?  Do you have any information or opinions to tell the Bairdéir about the state of things here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*

"So you are Bairdéir?  Do you have proof?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "So you are Bairdéir?  Do you have proof?"



"No one has ever doubted me before.  What proof do you require, Sir?  And, by the way, have you known of others claiming to be Bardéir who were not so?  That would be a very disturbing trend, indeed."

OOC: I can't find anything on my character sheet about any kind of badge, inisignia, tattoo, or other identifying marks.  Do we have something like that?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2007)

OOC: 

When you completed your training each of you were given a ring, a plain wide black iron band.  The rings have the property of identifying their wearers as Bairdéir to any who see them - of placing the knowledge in the mind of others that the wearer's claim is authentic.  This property cannot be copied - the making of the rings is a secret known only to 'those who make them,' and each ring bonds to the Bairdéir that wears it.  So far, some have claimed to be Bairdéir but none have dared to (or been able to) back this up with a ring unless their claim was true.  I did not put them on the character sheets, I guess . . . I don't know why not.


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Thanks, Mr. GM!


Cairn runs the fingers of his left hand (the hand with his Bardéir ring) through his hair, letting his hand linger for a moment in front of his face.  Then extending his left hand toward Goodmaster Colm, and he says, "These rings are our badges and our proof.  Do you believe now?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*

"You are who you say - what would you have of me?"

[sblock=For Gavril]Gavril notices that the man appears scared.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2007)

*Dílis Aerach*

A concerned look comes over Dílis' strong face, and she says gently,

"Nothing you would not sell to anyone else, and we will gladly pay your standard fees, sir."


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

To Aindreas Colm, Cairn says, "You see, Goodmaster Colm, we are in the process of evaluating certain of the area accountants and bookkeepers for consideration to participate in an Awards Banquet to be arranged and held at a later time.  As part of our preliminary selection, we would like to award a couple of local winners smaller banquets at your establishment.  We were wondering if you might, perhaps, be willing to give us a good price for providing this prize to our effort?  We will not forget your helpfulness."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 2, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "You are who you say - what would you have of me?"
> 
> [sblock=For Gavril]Gavril notices that the man appears scared.[/sblock]




OCC - he must of heard of Judge Dread!!!


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 4, 2007)

*Béar*

OOC:  sorry guys...work and finals have me swamped...but this isn't Béar's speciality anyway, so...

IC:  Béar (I'm assuming is with the group making party plans) stays in the back letting Gavril speak.  Keeping one eye on the few customers, one eye on the owner, and one eye on the door, Béar doesn't want another surprise attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC: Likewise for me and work, plus the trouble with the Suscribed Threads link has me all flustered.  I'll try to get Colm's response together this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2007)

*Gavril*

Curious, Gavril remains silent a little longer trying to gage the man's fear and it determine it's source. 

OOC: Okay, I'm back and trying to get caught up on all the games. That subscription thing is damned annoying!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

After a moment's thought, Ser Colm's expression clears somewhat as he appears to come to a decision.

"Sirs, Lady, the price of a meal at _An Glúin Beach_ is one Noble on the average, which includes everything other than drinks and gratuities for the waiter and the chef.  For an additonal Penny I can arrange a suitably fancy gift certificate and have it ready by this afternoon, if you'll only tell me what you wish scribed upon it."


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  I have no idea how much money I have, or about how much anyone else in the group has, but that sounds like a fair price to me.  If I can pay it without crimping my change purse too severely, I'd be willing to fork over 2 Nobles per meal for two meals, so we can have him fabricate 2 certifcates for us, but we'll have to know names for both, I guess.  Or we could have him leave the name blank so we could fill it in later?  Thoughts?  Ideas?  Somebody please save me??

IC: "That is a fair price, Sir!  We thank you for your help.  Let us discuss the matter for a moment, and we'll let you know our decision."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Nobles are gold, Pennies are silver, Farthings are copper.  A fine meal in an ordinary establishment usually runs about 2 Pennies, so he's asking around 5 times the price - but this is a very upscale establishment, so he's probably not trying to cheat you.

Cairn figures the man is scared for the same reason the waitress was - the Bairdéir are unpopular right now, and to be seen openly helping them might get one in hot water.  It's possible he's charging a bit over normal so it will look like he's trying to hinder your efforts.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 5, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Nobles are gold, Pennies are silver, Farthings are copper.  A fine meal in an ordinary establishment usually runs about 2 Pennies, so he's asking around 5 times the price - but this is a very upscale establishment, so he's probably not trying to cheat you.
> 
> Cairn figures the man is scared for the same reason the waitress was - the Bairdéir are unpopular right now, and to be seen openly helping them might get one in hot water.  It's possible he's charging a bit over normal so it will look like he's trying to hinder your efforts.[/sblock]




I am not there but am starting to get quite upset about people feeling they ned to to hide honesty.  We need to figure out who is causing this!


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn will whisper to Gavril so that no one else can hear, "That sounds a little bit high, even for this place.  Do you think we should pay it, or will you make him a counteroffer on my behalf, since I already spoke out of turn and prelimarily agreed to his price?  Or, maybe you are tired of this whole stupid idea?  I know that, personally, I'm ready to sink my axes into something again.  Maybe you can stir this fool to anger and then I can use him as a practice dummy?   "


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2007)

*Gavril*

Also keeping his voice low, "Well hells, lets just pay the man and be done with it. We'll bill it to the kingdom anyway. As you say, this becomes tedious, I am eager to foil this plot and don't wish to delay over a few coppers. Let's tell him to do the certificate and leave it blank."


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Whispering to Gavril:  "Very well, my friend."

Regular voice to Ser Colm:  "It is agreed then!  Make us a suitable certificate, only leave a blank space for the name, because we are not yet sure who the winner will be.  We'll send someone around this mid-afternoon to collect the completed certificate and your bill."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 5, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*

Looking distinctly relieved, Ser Colm replies:

"Very well, sir - send you man 'round anytime after mid-day, and I'll have the documents ready.

Is there anything else I can get for you?  A meal for yourselves?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, actually, I am famished now that you mention it!  And, after all, we can write the price of the meal off as 'prize testing' or something, can't we??"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*

"In that case, please follow me - I can seat you immediately."

The distinguished gentleman shows you to a quiet table and seats you efficiently.  He brings out menus, which reflect prices more or less in range with his previous statements that the average meal costs 1 Noble.  The variety is impressive - basically, you can get about any kind of meat, cooked any way you like it, and served with an impressive variety of veggies and sides.

"Can I get you anything to drink while you look at the menus?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"What do you recommend, Ser Colm?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 6, 2007)

*Béar*

"I'll take a pint"


----------



## draven14 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Cerallos*

OOC: Sorry fellas, I thought something was wrong with the threads! That is quite annoying! Thanks for showing me that Mike!

IC: Cerallos spends some time rough-housing with his great hound, happy to see him, then decides to return to the city WITH Ruarc. If the city has a 'main street' then Cerallos will walk up and down the street with Ruarc, being careful to keep him from pedestrians, stopping often to just sit with his hound. Whenever he sees his crew, he'll nod to them but not walk with them so as not to draw attention to them all. He'll follow behind and when they go in to a place or when Cerallos needs to join them, he'll find an area for Ruarc to stay in for the time being to do so.

OOC: Mike would there a place, room or something at one of the temples where I could ask the priests there if Ruarc could hang out there at times while we're here?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I think we can manage a decent lunch while the documents are prepared. We can't really move on until they are ready anyway." Gavril orders a veal dish and a glass of blush wine with suitable vegetable accompanyments.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 6, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*

"Our veal _is_ excellent.  I also highly recommend any of our steaks or prime rib.  Our chef is talented, and likes nothing more than trying new things.  You could allow him to surprise you."


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, that sounds delicious.  Have him surprise me with something involving lamb and mushrooms, please.  And bring us some hot tea, please?"


----------



## draven14 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Unaware that the rest of his crew, minus the grey one, indulge in a gourmet meal, Cerallos rounds up some bones for him and Ruarc to naw on!


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				draven14 said:
			
		

> Unaware that the rest of his crew, minus the grey one, indulge in a gourmet meal, Cerallos rounds up some bones for him and Ruarc to naw on!



Ever mindful of those less fortunate than himself, Cairn will request that a waiter prepare a doggie bag or two for those Criu members unable to be present with us for this feast.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

The meal is truly excellent - the reputation of _An Glúin Beach_ is well deserved.  By the time you've polished off every last scrap (except for whatever you save for Ruarc), as well as a bottle of good wine, the prices is 1 Noble, 5 Pennies (plus the Penny for the certificate, which turns out looking very nice).

[sblock=For Cerallos/Ruarc]The citizens of Clún are suitably afraid of the great Mountain Hound - in fact, the streets are cleared almost as soon as you stride into town with him.  You sense that you and Ruarc are being watched in fear, and wonder if the Maor Clún will appreciate you for this . . .   [/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Is there a place at the temple, a room or area, or back yard or something that Cerallos can take Ruarc to stay while they investigate so people won't panic and we won't upset the poor maor?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2007)

*Gavril*

"That was truely a fine meal. My thanks to the chef." He rises with some difficulty upon seeing the others finished eating. "Let's find outselves a bottle of celebratory wine my friends and I'll decorate it with a bit of ribbon."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Is there a place at the temple, a room or area, or back yard or something that Cerallos can take Ruarc to stay while they investigate so people won't panic and we won't upset the poor maor?




The priest at the temple will provide lodging for Ruarc, as well as some raw meat.  There's a small courtyard, and he can stay in the same room where Cerallos is staying.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "That was truely a fine meal. My thanks to the chef." He rises with some difficulty upon seeing the others finished eating. "Let's find outselves a bottle of celebratory wine my friends and I'll decorate it with a bit of ribbon."




"We have some excellent wines for sale as well - our prices range from a Penny to 10 Nobles a bottle."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Very good. Perhaps a nice sparkling wine in the 1 noble price range? And appearances are important, something in a decorative rather than plain bottle if you have it."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2007)

*Aindreas Colm*

"Very good, sir."

Ser Colm calls for his Sommelier, who vanishes through a door in the back of the room, only to re-appear in short order with a 1 Noble bottle of wine that fits the bill nicely.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Very good sir! Thank you for taking our custom. We must be off." Nodding to his companions Gavril sets off to get some ribbon from his sewing kit. "To the Maor next?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Excellent idea, Good Sir!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2007)

OOC: 

Who's going to visit the Maor?  At this point I have Gavril, Cairn, and Dílis at An Glúin Beach, Cerallos and Béar at the Temple, and Skáth perched in a tree outside the Maor's estate.  Is this all correct?


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 11, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Who's going to visit the Maor?  At this point I have Gavril, Cairn, and Dílis at An Glúin Beach, Cerallos and Béar at the Temple, and Skáth perched in a tree outside the Maor's estate.  Is this all correct?




yes for me


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  I believe that Gavril and I will take the "award" and go to House Maor, but don't take my word for it!

Carin (   )   Cairn says, "What now, Gavril?  Lead on, then!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: You can take Leif's word for it.

"Yes, we've waited quite long enough." He sets off with Cairn and anyone else who wishes to go.


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 12, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Who's going to visit the Maor?  At this point I have Gavril, Cairn, and Dílis at An Glúin Beach, Cerallos and Béar at the Temple, and Skáth perched in a tree outside the Maor's estate.  Is this all correct?





i was under the impression that Bear was with Gavril, Cairn, and Dilis at the restaurant...he never went to the temple.

that's the way i want to play it...so, Bear will act as "added security" for the people visiting the Maor.


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> i was under the impression that Bear was with Gavril and Cairn at the restaurant...he never went to the temple.



"Ahh, quit yer whinin' Béar, and COME ON then!"
(singing) "over the river and through the woods, to House Maor we go..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2007)

*Over the Hills, And Through the Woods . . .*

The Críu (minus only Cerallos/Ruarc and Skáth - who's already outside the House) head out 'cross town to visit the putative ruler of this burg.

OOC: Any plans to pick up your priest on the way?  It would be about a half mile out of the way.


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Hey, Gavril, I just had a good thought -- let's swing by and pick up the priest on our way!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I suppose that could add an air of dignity to our little presentation, besides, I suspect we'll need everyone to sort out the situation at the Maor's place. A quick detour to the temple then."  He groans rubbing his leg, "If I'd known I was going to walk every street in this town today, I'd have gotten my horse out of the stable."


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, it could indeed.  Do you think that we might even prevail upon the priest to bless the wine, thereby increasing its value as a prize?"

[sblock=OOC]Unless the gm has an interruption planned, or Gavril and/or Béar have a lot more to discuss, could we advance to the temple now?[/sblock]


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Unless the gm has an interruption planned, or Gavril and/or Béar have a lot more to discuss, could we advance to the temple now?[/sblock]





OOC:  Im cool with that


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2007)

*To the Temple*

OOC: Works for me as well - the temple it is!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

OOC: Was there a reason we advanced time to the temple . . . hello? . . .


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

OOC: I think he wanted to see about having the wine blessed and add another party member to the ranks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2007)

Cerallos is a waitin' at the temple when you get there - just have to fill him in on the plan.  The temple priest can bless the wine, and does so on your request.  

OOC: Any other preparations?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gavril*

"I am ready to see the Maor."


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"To House Maor!!!"


----------



## draven14 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Cerallos*

After getting Ruarc settled in his area, Cerallos will join the others.
"Let's light this candle."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2007)

*House Clún*

The Críu sets out, and in short order they find themselves at the gate to the Manor House - the seat of House Clún.  They are greeted by a brace of guards with the Long Axes used by the elite house guard (picture a hatchet scaled up so that it's haft is about 5 feet long).

"Halt and be recognized!  You stand at the gate to House Clún - state your business."


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn strides boldy forward like he owns the friggin world, open his cloak with a totally unnecessary but spectacular flourish, and says, "Gentle guards of House Clun, I give you ......... GAVRIL!"   At which point Cairn sidesteps and yields the entire spotlight to our silvertongued devil, himself.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril doffs his hat and makes a sweeping bow. "Gentlemen, I'm sure you recognize our rings. We are on a special mission from the queen." He holds out the decorated wine bottle. "We have the honor of coming to recognize the skillful service of one of the staff here. We request an audience with the (Chamberlain, Seneschal, MajorDomo--whatever title goes to the one who runs the bureaucracy here)."  He strides forward as if expecting immediate entry.


----------



## Leif (Dec 18, 2007)

OOC:  I knew you could do it, Scotty!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 19, 2007)

*At House Clún*

Apparantly unimpressed, the guards stand their ground.  One of them glances behind and signals someone inside, then turns back to Gavril.

"Wait here, please, while we have you announced and see if Sinsearach Ryan is in."

After about a 5 minute wait, the messenger returns and addresses the guard in an aside.  The guard then turns back to Gavril and announces that Sinsearach Ryan is in and accepting calls.  You are asked to attend the messenger as he escorts you in.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

_Sotto Voce _ to Gavril, just loud enough to be "accidentally" overheard, "What is your report to the Queen going to say about how we were treated here?  Makes me wonder if they even respect our Queen at all!"


----------



## arkansasdave (Dec 19, 2007)

OOC:  Nice, Leif!!!  I like where your mind is


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Indeed, I fear it will be a rather lengthy report," notes Gavril to his intentionally less than discrete companion. 

Once an audience is forthcoming Gavril brightens and makes a point of bidding 'Good Day' to every person they encounter along the way. He smiles and shakes hands whenever possible asking people their names and positions.


----------



## Leif (Dec 19, 2007)

*Cairn MacSide Out of Character, a/k/a Leif*



			
				arkansasdave said:
			
		

> OOC:  Nice, Leif!!!  I like where your mind is



OOC:  Glad you approve!  You're welcome to go ahead and keep ratcheting our discontent upward, if it seems to be working and you so desire.

Scotley:  Good plan to take everybody's name!  They're gonna mess themselves (I hope)!


----------



## draven14 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Cerallos walks behind the Críu, lowering his head to those they pass by in greeting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2007)

*Sinsearach Ryan*

The party is ushered into a small reception room, where they are greeted by a slender man with greying hair and a neatly trimmed grey goatee.  He rises and introduces himself as the Castellan and Seneschal of House Clún.

"What can I do for you gentlemen today?  I'm afraid I can't spare you much of my time - we're preparing for a state visit to House Radharc so things are more than a little hectic."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth sees the party approach?  As he does he will fly up to the possible entrance (window) and take a look to see if anyone is inside that room


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2007)

*Gavril*

_Taking out his mental trowel, Gavril lays it on thick._ After another hat-doffing flourish and trademark bow that narrowly avoids sweeping the floor with the plumage on his headgear, he extends a firm handshake and toothy smile. "Good day Castellan! We are here as representatives of the Royal Court. We don't want to take up too much of your time, but you have a clerk here who's excellent work has attracted notice at Court. We are a special delegation seeking out and recognizing the hard working little people who keep the government working smoothly. We won't hold you from your important duties, but we would like to speak with the clerks here and do a small awards presentation after we've had a chance to chat with each of them individually about the important work they do."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2007)

*At the House Clún*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skáth sees the party approach?  As he does he will fly up to the possible entrance (window) and take a look to see if anyone is inside that room





The diminutive Daoine soars up to the window, and is able to determine the approximate direction the party is heading into the building.  After a little searching, he finds a window allowing him a view of the meeting with the Sinsearach just in time to see Gavril make a low bow and dust the floor with the plumage on his hat.

Continuing his look 'round, he eventually finds a window unshuttered and opening to an unoccupied room.  Slipping easily through the narrow aperture, he looks around at what appears to be an attic storage.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 20, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The diminutive Daoine soars up to the window, and is able to determine the approximate direction the party is heading into the building.  After a little searching, he finds a window allowing him a view of the meeting with the Sinsearach just in time to see Gavril make a low bow and dust the floor with the plumage on his hat.




OCC - Mike, Skáth was actually looking for a way in to poke his nose around while at least some of the occupants of the house are with the company.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2007)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike, Skáth was actually looking for a way in to poke his nose around while at least some of the occupants of the house are with the company.




OOC: Got it - previous post edited to reflect correction of my mistake!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sinsearach Ryan - Looking a Little Less Nervous*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> _Taking out his mental trowel, Gavril lays it on thick._ After another hat-doffing flourish and trademark bow that narrowly avoids sweeping the floor with the plumage on his headgear, he extends a firm handshake and toothy smile. "Good day Castellan! We are here as representatives of the Royal Court. We don't want to take up too much of your time, but you have a clerk here who's excellent work has attracted notice at Court. We are a special delegation seeking out and recognizing the hard working little people who keep the government working smoothly. We won't hold you from your important duties, but we would like to speak with the clerks here and do a small awards presentation after we've had a chance to chat with each of them individually about the important work they do."




"Hmmph.  Yes, well, that's fine of course.  Just don't distract them from the 'hard work' they do, if you please.  My aide will show you to the scribing room; they should all be working now so you can make your presentation."

With that, he rings a small bell on his desk and your guide re-appears.

"Good day, gentlemen."


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The diminutive Daoine soars up to the window, and is able to determine the approximate direction the party is heading into the building.  After a little searching, he finds a window allowing him a view of the meeting with the Sinsearach just in time to see Gavril make a low bow and dust the floor with the plumage on his hat.
> 
> Continuing his look 'round, he eventually finds a window unshuttered and opening to an unoccupied room.  Slipping easily through the narrow aperture, he looks around at what appears to be an attic storage.




Skath will poke around a bit in this room to get it's feel and then go to the door and listen.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2007)

*Gavril*

OOC: I'm ready for my close up Mr. DeMille...

Gavril strides boldly into the scribing room letting someone else carry the bottle and certificate so he can have his hands free for some sweeping gestures.

OOC: Can you tell us a little about the scene and who is present?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*Skáth in the Attic*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skath will poke around a bit in this room to get it's feel and then go to the door and listen.




The attic storeroom is full of old furniture, chests of clothes, etc.  All is dusty - it's apparant that no one's been in here in a while.

He listens at the door, but hears nothing other than the usual sounds of empty halls - slight creaking of house settling, etc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*The Críu Put On A Show*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm ready for my close up Mr. DeMille...
> 
> Gavril strides boldly into the scribing room letting someone else carry the bottle and certificate so he can have his hands free for some sweeping gestures.
> 
> OOC: Can you tell us a little about the scene and who is present?




The room is airy, with high ceilings and plenty of natural light.  Work tables are large, and there's plenty of room to move about without bumping a working scribe and causing a possible hours long delay as he starts his page over.  Ten scribes are busy at work as the 5 Bairdéir enter the room - all of them pause and look up at the unexpected interruption, and then begin to look a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn will dutifully tote the bottle and certificate for Gavril, open doors for him, and just generally become his flunky/footman for this next scene.  (Don't get used to it, Scotley!)


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2007)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The attic storeroom is full of old furniture, chests of clothes, etc.  All is dusty - it's apparant that no one's been in here in a while.
> 
> He listens at the door, but hears nothing other than the usual sounds of empty halls - slight creaking of house settling, etc.




Skath will peer under the door while listening and if all is clear he will open the door and move to the hall way. What does he see there?  Also, did Skath have to unlcok the attic storeroom to exit?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*

No one is outside the door, and he did not have to unlock it.  He is in a large room that plainly occupies the entire area of the house directly under the roof.  There  are a few doors that plainly give access to individual rooms like the one he just exited.  From where he is (close to the south end of the house), Skáth sees no other signs of egress from this area.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 24, 2007)

*exploring*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> No one is outside the door, and he did not have to unlock it.  He is in a large room that plainly occupies the entire area of the house directly under the roof.  There  are a few doors that plainly give access to individual rooms like the one he just exited.  From where he is (close to the south end of the house), Skáth sees no other signs of egress from this area.




Am I clear on this?  When I exited the storeroom, I exited into a larger room with several doors off of it - like the one I just left?  This room seems to be the center of which the other rooms are offshoots?  Are there stairs from here to the next level down?  What is in this larger rom?  How many doors are off of it?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2007)

"Loyal hardworking citizens, we are here representing the Queen on a most important mission. The labors you have completed have not gone unnoticed at the highest levels. The fine work done here is the envy of the Empire. We are here to present a special award to one of your number today in recognition of your exemplary work. A round of applause for yourselves please." He begins to clap and gives an encouraging glance to his fellows to emulate the act. "We are here not only for accolades, but to present tangible rewards for service rendered." He gestures to Cairn and the things he is holding. "Not only our praise, but a bottle of fine wine, a certificate of recognition suitable for framing and best of all, dinner for two at the finest restaurant in the city all courtesy her majesty's government."  A takes a moment for breath and then with a final statement moves to shake hands with each of the clerks and get their name. "I am Gavril Lorant, I and my companions in the Bairdeir are better known for our special service to Queen in keeping the citizens of the Empire safe. But let me tell you that we take great pride in having the opportunity to recognize the talents of others who are cogs in the great machine of Empire."

OOC: How is he being received? Here's a roll in case you need one. 
check (3d6=10)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Am I clear on this?  When I exited the storeroom, I exited into a larger room with several doors off of it - like the one I just left?  This room seems to be the center of which the other rooms are offshoots?  Are there stairs from here to the next level down?  What is in this larger rom?  How many doors are off of it?




Picture it as a large attic - rafters and all - with several smaller individual rooms put in somewhat haphazardly.  The individual rooms are not connected - you could walk around at least three walls on each of them, four walls on many.  It's a big area, and the rafters and rooms interfere with your line of sight from one end to the other.  It's also dim, which doesn't give Skáth any trouble.  From where you are you cannot see any stairs/trap doors/etc. but there are a lot of areas you can't see directly from where you are.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*The Críu Puts On A Show*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Loyal hardworking citizens, we are here representing the Queen on a most important mission. The labors you have completed have not gone unnoticed at the highest levels. The fine work done here is the envy of the Empire. We are here to present a special award to one of your number today in recognition of your exemplary work. A round of applause for yourselves please." He begins to clap and gives an encouraging glance to his fellows to emulate the act. "We are here not only for accolades, but to present tangible rewards for service rendered." He gestures to Cairn and the things he is holding. "Not only our praise, but a bottle of fine wine, a certificate of recognition suitable for framing and best of all, dinner for two at the finest restaurant in the city all courtesy her majesty's government."  A takes a moment for breath and then with a final statement moves to shake hands with each of the clerks and get their name. "I am Gavril Lorant, I and my companions in the Bairdeir are better known for our special service to Queen in keeping the citizens of the Empire safe. But let me tell you that we take great pride in having the opportunity to recognize the talents of others who are cogs in the great machine of Empire."
> 
> OOC: How is he being received? Here's a roll in case you need one.
> check (3d6=10)




At first the clerks appear somewhat confused and anxious, but as Gavril speaks they warm up to him and begin looking around at each other and smiling, and when he asks for applause they move from behind their tables and begin clapping and patting each other on the back.

Each offers his name freely as Gavril makes his rounds.  Donnchadh proves to be a tall, thin man with shoulders stooped from hunching over his table and a perpetual squint from hours of detailed illumination and scribing.  He nervously offers ink-stained fingers to Gavril as he makes his introductions, but his grip is strong.  He is third from last to introduce himself.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2007)

*Gavril*

"Is there a room available nearby where we could chat briefly with each of you?"


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Loyal hardworking citizens, we are here representing the Queen on a most important mission. The labors you have completed have not gone unnoticed at the highest levels. The fine work done here is the envy of the Empire. We are here to present a special award to one of your number today in recognition of your exemplary work. A round of applause for yourselves please." He begins to clap and gives an encouraging glance to his fellows to emulate the act. "We are here not only for accolades, but to present tangible rewards for service rendered." He gestures to Cairn and the things he is holding. "Not only our praise, but a bottle of fine wine, a certificate of recognition suitable for framing and best of all, dinner for two at the finest restaurant in the city all courtesy her majesty's government."  A takes a moment for breath and then with a final statement moves to shake hands with each of the clerks and get their name. "I am Gavril Lorant, I and my companions in the Bairdeir are better known for our special service to Queen in keeping the citizens of the Empire safe. But let me tell you that we take great pride in having the opportunity to recognize the talents of others who are cogs in the great machine of Empire."



OOC:  Cairn, holding the bottle of wine and the certificate, beams and smiles broadly as Gavril makes this presentation. (He thinks, _"I just knew that Gavril was the man for this job!"_)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2007)

*A Plan Comes Together*

The first to introduce himself to Gavril, Liamh Saoiste, speaks up.

"I am the supervisor of these scribes.  You may use my office if it pleases you!" He promptly shows the Críu into a fairly small room off to one side.  The room does have a door so there will be some privacy.


----------



## Leif (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Is there room enough for the entire criu plus a worker being interviewed?  If not, Cairn will volunteer to post himself as a sentry just outside the door, where, hopefully, he can still hear what's being said within.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2007)

OOC:

Just outside the door will be more comfortable than inside.  Also, the door is thin, so Cairn's presence outside might encourage *discourage* other evesdroppers.


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:  Just outside the door will be more comfortable than inside.  Also, the door is thin, so Cairn's presence outside might encourage *discourage* other evesdroppers.



OOC:  Then Cairn will post himself just outside the door (preferably leaning against it to better overhear what's said within), and he will nonchalantly test the sharpness of each of his axes with his thumb (being verrrry careful, only LOOKING nonchalant, of course) to further discourage anyone else from getting too close while Gavril does his thang.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 29, 2007)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Picture it as a large attic - rafters and all - with several smaller individual rooms put in somewhat haphazardly.  The individual rooms are not connected - you could walk around at least three walls on each of them, four walls on many.  It's a big area, and the rafters and rooms interfere with your line of sight from one end to the other.  It's also dim, which doesn't give Skáth any trouble.  From where you are you cannot see any stairs/trap doors/etc. but there are a lot of areas you can't see directly from where you are.




Skáth will begin searching the rooms one by one.  He will be on the lookout for any traps or hidden areas as he does so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2007)

*Skáth in the Attic*

It quickly becomes apparent that no one's been in this attic for a long time.  A thick layer of dust, unmarked by any prints other than those of cats and rats, covers everything.  The individual rooms are filled with odds and ends - furniture, paintings, rugs and tapestries, statuary, etc.

As he makes his way across the large open area, Skáth does eventually find a trap door in the floor.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 30, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will look for any traps associated with the door.

looking for traps on trap door (1d6=5, 1d6=5, 1d6=4)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2007)

*Skáth in the Attic*

The Daoine finds no traps on the door.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 31, 2007)

*Skáth*

Skáth will open the trap door.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

"Very good Liamh I would be happy to use you office. I am sorry for any inconvenience. As supervisor I'd like to speak with you first." He addresses the group. "I am eager to speak with each of you."  

OOC: Sorry for the delays in posting. Okay, I don't know how much of this you want to play out. We could spend a couple of weeks just chatting about clerk stuff, but that doesn't make for very exciting role-play. Especially since most of the party is just leaning on the door. Gavril's intention is to play it out something like this. What do you do here? What accomplishments are you most proud of? What do you like about your job? How do you get along with the other areas of the Maor's staff? Why should you be the one to win the prize? Then once he gets them talking and particularly when he gets to the man we came to see he'll drop most of the 'good ole' boy from the home office bit and ask--Is there anything you think we as Bairdéir should know about? Anything important to the realm you want to tell me? He'll make it clear that anything the clerks say is confidential and won't get back to the supervisor, the Maor or anyone local. Once each interview is over he'll leave each fellow with a joke and make sure each man leaves the office with a smile or laughter and a pat on the back in case anyone is suspicious. 

If you'd prefer to play out each encounter or some of them I'm up for that too. I just don't want Gavril to hog too much of the spotlight. I'm sure he annoys the other players enough already.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn will also act as doorman for the clerks as they enter and leave their interviews, giving each of them a grim look of profound sorrow and certain doom when he/she enters, and a pleasant smile when he/she leaves.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: Nice touch Cairn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: I think we can move through these interviews as Scotley suggested, and just play out the one with the fellow you want (Donnchadh).

IC:

Donnchadh enters the room hesitantly, with something of a hunted air.  He takes the offered seat and responds to the superficial questions, beginning to warm up after a little.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 31, 2007)

*Gavril*

Gavril will keep it light just a little longer, using bits of information he has gleened from the other interviews to make it seem as if he is very aware of what goes on here. Then he'll drop the big questions. "I sense there is something more you want to get off your chest. Is there anything you think we as Bairdéir should know about? Anything important to the realm you want to tell me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2008)

*The Interview*

"I've heard there are disturbing things happening in the city.  A friend of mine in the palace guard service disappeared last night - he did not appear for his duties today.  I am worried about him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 1, 2008)

*Skáth out of the Attic*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skáth will open the trap door.




The door opens in the ceiling of a hallway - there is no ladder (  ).  A quick look and listen below reveals no signs of movement.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 1, 2008)

*Skáth*

If all the other rooms in the attic have been searched, he will move to the hall.  

OCC - No need for a ladder silly human!!  All the ceilings here high?  If so Skáth will move near the ceiling to help avoid being seen and as quickly as possible to the first door he sees.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 1, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I've heard there are disturbing things happening in the city.  A friend of mine in the palace guard service disappeared last night - he did not appear for his duties today.  I am worried about him."




"You are a smart fellow, you know there is more to this than just awarding a prize. We wanted to give anyone who needed to talk to us a way to do it that wouldn't put them in further danger. Yes, there are some distrubing things going on in the city. We have reason to believe a guard was killed last night. There is futher reason to believe that others may be in danger. If you have any information now is the time to give it. If you feel you might be in danger yourself we can see you safely out of the city."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2008)

*Donnchadh Speaks (Sorry for the Delay)*

The fellow looks indecisive for another moment, then visibly comes to a decision.

"I overheard a conversation between three people several days ago.  I don't know who they were, but from the content of their conversation they are military, and since they were within these walls I have to assume they belong to Maor Clún's militia or guard.  They were talking about plans to kill the Maor, because 'she can't control him as well as she'd like.'  They also said, 'As long as he's wearing the ring we won't have _too_ much trouble, but she still doesn't feel comfortable.  She'll want to take him out of the picture as soon as she can.'

I also think that the Maor has some sort of action planned against Radharc.  There's a 'state visit' in the works, but there's also an awful lot of activity amongst the military types - more than there should be for the kind of visit they have planned.  It doesn't make sense, because the Maor has been friends with Maor Radharc for as long as I can remember - long before Queen Máthair began her reign.  They fought the Queen together, and surrendered together as well."


----------



## Leif (Jan 5, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Oh my, this post opens SEVERAL cans of worms!  Not only that, it also slings the worms around the room quite liberally.  Where is Radharc located in relation to Clun?

Cairn listens intently to the conversation on the other side of the door.  He wishes he could comment, but he won't risk someone "inappropriate" overhearing his words, so he says nothing.  Cairn trusts his fellow Bairdeir to conduct a thorough investigation and ask the necessary questions of this witness.

[sblock=GM]  sorry. fixed.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2008)

[sblock=For Cairn/Leif]Clún and Radharc were the two city-states who's leaders were allowed to remain as Maor after they were assimilated into the Queen's newly formed country.  This was because both were excellent leaders previous to the Queen's takeover, and because they fought with such honor and surrendered in order to save their people more grief/loss/etc.

Radharc is much smaller than Clún and borders it to the NorthWest.

Unfortunately, however, Cairn is outside the room (unless I missed a post where he entered) and - while he can almost certainly hear the conversation through the door if he's listening carefully - he is not really in a position to comment w/out being himself overheard by the other scribes in the main area.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Very good, you've helped us immeasurably. You say three people and one was a woman? What of the other two. Now think back to the sound of their voices for me. Old or young? Local accent or maybe from somewhere else? It sounds as if the woman was the leader, is that your impression? What of the other two, both important people or did one defer to the others?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=GM]  sorry. fixed.[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]No problem - it's hard not to get carried away with such riveting plotlines developing [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2008)

*Donnchadh Speaks*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Very good, you've helped us immeasurably. You say three people and one was a woman? What of the other two. Now think back to the sound of their voices for me. Old or young? Local accent or maybe from somewhere else? It sounds as if the woman was the leader, is that your impression? What of the other two, both important people or did one defer to the others?"




"All three were men; the woman they referred to was not present.  However, it sounded as though 'she' is their superior in some way. Local accent - most of our military are home grown.  I never actually saw them; if I'd been in a position to do so I'd have been seen myself.  I only strongly suspect they are military from the content of their speech.  I don't know that for sure.  Among the three I overheard, there was banter indicating they are of equal rank."


----------



## Leif (Jan 6, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]No problem - it's hard not to get carried away with such riveting plotlines developing [/sblock]



[sblock=GM]I'm a-tellin' ya![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 7, 2008)

*Skáth on Patrol*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> If all the other rooms in the attic have been searched, he will move to the hall.
> 
> OCC - No need for a ladder silly human!!  All the ceilings here high?  If so Skáth will move near the ceiling to help avoid being seen and as quickly as possible to the first door he sees.




OOC: Sorry, Mike - I missed this post.

IC: 

Skáth quickly manages to look into most of the top floor rooms in the estate - these are primarily bedroom suites and other private quarters, sitting rooms, etc.  There are a few rooms he is unable to access, either because they are locked and he's unable to pick the locks or because his listening at the doors indicates that there are people behind them who might notice the door opening apparently of its own accord.

Through a combination of acute perceptions and adroit use of shadows near the ceilings, he is able to remain undetected in his search of this floor (as far as he can tell).


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 7, 2008)

*Skáth*

After exploring what he can of this level Skáth will look to see how he may descend further, a stairway perhaps?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2008)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*

Having pretty thoroughly examined the top (third) floor, Skáth quickly finds a central stair leading down to the second.  Sounds of activity from below let him know that it will not be as easy to remain undetected once he descends.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 8, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will listen for a bit to see if he is able to decipher and of the sounds he hears.  Specifically does he hear his group or talk of them?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Search your memory, did they say anything else about how they might kill the Maor or that could give us a clue as to the identity of the lady?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn coughs loudly and rattles some furniture to cover any sounds that may be coming from the room where Gavril's interrogation is proceeding.  He will even begin to sing softly (horribly out of key) so that no one nearby will _want_ to hear any sounds coming from this area.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 8, 2008)

*Interrogation*

The soft sounds of off key singing waft into the room from outside as Gavril continues his investigation.

"That is all I remember, I'm sorry.  Whoever 'she' is, she's important.  And this is a far reaching plot."


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Row, Row, Row your boat....ok EVERYBODY SING!! .... Gently Down the Stream...."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2008)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Skáth will listen for a bit to see if he is able to decipher and of the sounds he hears.  Specifically does he hear his group or talk of them?




He does not hear his group, only the general sounds of people moving about in a busy house.  He is able to hear some of the conversations, but none are of consequence.  From what he can see, the next level is fairly well lit - he'll be able to hide as long as he stays close to the ceiling, but it will be more risky than his jaunt through the upper floor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2008)

As the soothing sounds of Cairn's lullaby drift through the door, Donnchadh waits patiently for further words from the Bairdéir across the table . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 12, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> He does not hear his group, only the general sounds of people moving about in a busy house.  He is able to hear some of the conversations, but none are of consequence.  From what he can see, the next level is fairly well lit - he'll be able to hide as long as he stays close to the ceiling, but it will be more risky than his jaunt through the upper floor.




Well, as Skáth is sitting here he is wondering why he is not with the others...his empathy skill might be helpful with Gavril's questioning and since he seems to be striking out here and not wanting to blow his cover he will just stay here in this spot for a time he feels may give Gavril time to complete his questioning and see if he may hear or read anyone.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Thank you Donnchadh, just a few more questions. Who have you talked to about what you heard. Please be candid with me."  

Once he gets a response to that Gavril asks,

"So what is the situation here. We've felt that something is not quite right. No one seems to want to be seen as friendly to us as agents of the crown. While everyone is outwardly polite there is an underlying current of fear and mistrust. What can you tell me about that?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I am Henry the Eigth I am, Henry the Eighth I am I am, I got married to the widow next door, she's been married seven times before..............."  [OOC:  I don't know the rest of the words, until..] "Second verse, same as the first!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC:

" . . . and every one was an 'enery, she wouldn't marry a Willie or a Sam!  I'm Henry the Eighth I am, Henry the Eighth I am! . . ."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2008)

*Donnchadh Speaks Out*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Thank you Donnchadh, just a few more questions. Who have you talked to about what you heard. Please be candid with me."
> 
> Once he gets a response to that Gavril asks,
> 
> "So what is the situation here. We've felt that something is not quite right. No one seems to want to be seen as friendly to us as agents of the crown. While everyone is outwardly polite there is an underlying current of fear and mistrust. What can you tell me about that?"




"I've only told my friend in the Guard, who's since disappeared." 

. . . and . . .

"That's a puzzlement to me as well, sir, and I don't know if the overall atmosphere is related to the poor treatment of Queen's agents, or if they just spring from the same source, if you get my drift.  I think the city started getting uncomfortable even before we were visited by the Bairdéir."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Again I thank you. Unless there is anything else you want to tell me we should get you back out there before anyone becomes suspicious. I am sorry to tell you that we will award the prize to someone else to draw suspicion away from you. Who do you think has earned it?"  Once he answers, Gavril will lead him out smiling and joking.

"So the pig farmer says, but my daughter doesn't know how to read..." Hahaha. 

OOC: Despite Cairn's fine singing I fear the others are getting tired of waiting on Gavril to finish. Once all the interviews are complete, he will huddle in the office with his fellow and in a low voice tell them what he has learned. Then with much hoopla announce the winner Donnchadh suggest.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2008)

*Skáth*

As Skáth begins to make his way back up to the attic, he has a feeling that there is more to learn here...so he goes back to where he began to here voices and will begin to try and hide in shadows and take advantage of his ability to remain high and hopefully out of sight.

OCC - Mike let me know exactly what I see/hear when I get back to my original spot.  I'd like to map out this house and get an idea of how many people are here.  To do that I'd prefer to explore when folks are not about - I may just stay in here till tonight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cerallos*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Once all the interviews are complete, he will huddle in the office with his fellows and in a low voice tell them what he has learned.




"This Donnchadh has some salt; I like him.  Steady nerves and presence of mind - he might be worth tapping as an ear in the House.  I think that no matter how this turns out we'll want to keep a closer eye on things up here from now on."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

*Award Ceremony*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> With much hoopla we'll announce the winner Donnchadh suggested.




The 'ceremony' goes off without a hitch.  Everyone is pleased with the winner - it seems that Donnchadh's judgement of his fellow scribes was accurate.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

*Skáth on Patrol*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike let me know exactly what I see/hear when I get back to my original spot.  I'd like to map out this house and get an idea of how many people are here.  To do that I'd prefer to explore when folks are not about - I may just stay in here till tonight.




OOC: Let me know for sure if you want to stay in hiding until nightfall before exploring.

IC: Skáth's long familiarity with the Queen's household in Tearmann has given him some understanding of what to expect.  The activity level seems high to him, until he overhears two passing officials discussing plans for an imminent 'state visit' to Radharc.  Such a visit would justify the activity levels he observes from his place above the third floor landing.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 13, 2008)

*Skáth*

I don't necessarily want to wait until nightfall but if that is the only time he feels he can explore without risking being caught, he will.  If there is an opening before that, he will take advantage of it.

OCC - Rudhac is the other country that did not want to give in right?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Indeed, the fellow impressed me. Now what do we do with what we've learned? To me it sounds like the 'woman' has bonding powers similar to our Queen's. I wonder if the ring is some sort of focus for that. But how do we steal the Maor's ring? I fear if we confront him directly we'll be wasting out time as he'll just be compelled to tell our enemy everything."


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn's tired of not being included in the conversation, so here he comes!  (Or was the passing remark about our awards ceremony intended to mean that we were all together again?)  Anyway, heeerrrrrre's CAIRN:

"My solution is much simpler and more direct, but it may offend the sensibilities of some of you --  I propose that we find this fellow and force him to make an early exit from the Land of the Living.  Hey, that's just me, though..."  All of his fellow Bardier know that Cairn is just being whimsically farcical, and would never do such a thing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Radharc is the other country that did not want to give in right?




Sort of.  It's the other country where the ruler who resisted was allowed to remain in power, and the current Maors Radharc and Clún are friends.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Cairn's tired of not being included in the conversation, so here he comes!  (Or was the passing remark about our awards ceremony intended to mean that we were all together again?)




OOC: Actually I took Scotley's post (#548) to mean that the gang would be putting their heads together.


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidje*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually I took Scotley's post (#548) to mean that the gang would be putting their heads together.



Excellent!

"What now, my friends?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I'm not sure the queen would approve our slaying the Maor Clun at this juncture. Though I must admit it might give our enemies pause, it seems we would be helping them. Maybe someone can suggest a different course?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn feigns a look of utter disappointment at Gavril's refusal to permit him to execute the Maor, but will slyly give Gavril a wink and a grin.

OOC:  So these Maors are rulers of entire Countries?  I thought they were like mayors, just overseeing one city each.  Learn somethin' new every damn day.....  or thereabouts, hopefully.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2008)

OOC: City States rather than countries.  The entire 'continent' of Domhan (all of the Queen's territiories plus the Wilderlands) is only a little larger than Arkansas.


----------



## Leif (Jan 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

So, again, I ask, "What is to be the plan now?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2008)

OOC: We've got Béar, Gavril, Cairn, Dílis, and Cerallos in the room - I fear Bill's lost interest due to the non-combative nature of this part of the game.

IC:

Dílis says: "So, there's a conspiracy against the Maor Clún.  We know there are at least three people involved, one of whom is female and of some authority.  We know that the Maor Clún is to be killed because someone can't control him as well as they'd like.  We know there's an unhealthy feeling about the city, and Skáth's supplied the information that this is possibly due to a long term presence of _Daoine deBith_ here.  We know that Clún is making a state visit to Radharc shortly.  We know that the Bairdéir are not welcome here, which is likely related to at least one of these other items of concern.  Am I missing anything?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Besides our Queen, what other females around here does anyone know of who have this much authority?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2008)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> I don't necessarily want to wait until nightfall but if that is the only time he feels he can explore without risking being caught, he will.  If there is an opening before that, he will take advantage of it.




Skáth manages to make his way down to the basement w/out being noticed - he thinks.  The basement is large, and separated into several rooms and hallways.  His entrance to the basement is at one end of the building, so it should be a fairly simple matter to search end to end.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 17, 2008)

*Skáth*

As Skáth enters the basement he will notice light sources as possible escape routes and will begin exploring looking for traps as he does.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2008)

*Gavril*

"You left out the archer. If this woman is controlling the Maor in a similar fashion to the way our former ally is controlled then we might deduce that the _Daoine deBith _ and he are tied up with the woman. Am I correct in assuming that if we eliminate the _Daoine deBith_ we get rid of the malise that lays over this place? That at least is a tangible target we might be able to do something about." He sighs, "We also know the ring is a factor in the Maor's control and his plotted demise. I wonder if our little friend could manage to slip in and get the ring while the Maor is asleep? Where is the fey for that matter? Skathe? I thought he might appear once we were alone."


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "You left out the archer. If this woman is controlling the Maor in a similar fashion to the way our former ally is controlled then we might deduce that the _Daoine deBith _ and he are tied up with the woman. Am I correct in assuming that if we eliminate the _Daoine deBith_ we get rid of the malise that lays over this place? That at least is a tangible target we might be able to do something about." He sighs, "We also know the ring is a factor in the Maor's control and his plotted demise. I wonder if our little friend could manage to slip in and get the ring while the Maor is asleep? Where is the fey for that matter? Skathe? I thought he might appear once we were alone."



"Much of what you have said deals with things that I have no knowledge of, so I cannot offer an intelligent opinion.  But, yes, we might try to send our little pixie to visit the Maor during the night to try for a little bit of surreptitious burglary!  And 'Zooks!  You're right!  I hadn't even missed the little fellow!  Oh, drat!  Do we need another plan, then?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 18, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: We've got Béar, Gavril, Cairn, Dílis, and Cerallos in the room - I fear Bill's lost interest due to the non-combative nature of this part of the game.
> 
> IC:
> 
> Dílis says: "So, there's a conspiracy against the Maor Clún.  We know there are at least three people involved, one of whom is female and of some authority.  We know that the Maor Clún is to be killed because someone can't control him as well as they'd like.  We know there's an unhealthy feeling about the city, and Skáth's supplied the information that this is possibly due to a long term presence of _Daoine deBith_ here.  We know that Clún is making a state visit to Radharc shortly.  We know that the Bairdéir are not welcome here, which is likely related to at least one of these other items of concern.  Am I missing anything?"





OOC:  Finally back in the swing of school.  Let's see if I can't check posts with some sort of regularity from here on.....

IC:  "It seems that Cairn was joking about "taking care of" the Maor.  It may, however, be an option."


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe, OOC  (Hey that rhymes!)*

OOC: Are powerful females very common in this wold, Mr. GM?  It seemed to me that the "powerful female" mentioned as being involved in this plot might be a good clue.  My impression had been that our Queen was one of just a few poweful females.  Was this wrong?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2008)

OOC:

The ruler of one of the previously independent city states - Trócaire - was female.  Two of the current Maor - Tóir gan Toradh & Meighdean - are female and are referred to as Maori.

Powerful females are not as prevalent as powerful males, but are not so uncommon as to cause comment.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC:The ruler of one of the previously independent city states - Trócaire - was female.  Two of the current Maor - Tóir gan Toradh & Meighdean - are female and are referred to as Maori.
> Powerful females are not as prevalent as powerful males, but are not so uncommon as to cause comment.



OOC:  So are you telling  me that it shouldn't have mattered at all?  Or are these Maori associated with distant enough city states that they probably should have no (legitimate) business around here?  I'm just trying to get something of a feel for the situation here.  If that wasn't a Clue, then I don't know of any clues that we have discovered so far.  But, at the same time, I hate to waste time pursuing a "lead" that will go nowhere.  Ideas, anyone?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2008)

OOC:

I mentioned the two Maori only as examples - this is knowledge any Bairdéir would have.  They are too distant to be truly suspect in this case. The fact that a female was mentioned in context that indicates she has some power (possibly the leader in whatever's going on) is a piece of information that may or may not be important - put what significance you will on it.  At the least it narrows your suspect list for one of the muckety mucks   .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> As Skáth enters the basement he will notice light sources as possible escape routes and will begin exploring looking for traps as he does.




OOC: Actually haven't forgotten Skáth (this time).  I've got to put something together before I'm quite ready to continue with you.  It won't be too long, though.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOc:I mentioned the two Maori only as examples - this is knowledge any Bairdéir would have.  They are too distant to be truly suspect in this case. The fact that a female was mentioned in context that indicates she has some power (possibly the leader in whatever's going on) is a piece of information that may or may not be important - put what significance you will on it.  At the least it narrows your suspect list for one of the muckety mucks   .



OOC:  Gee, thanks.  I'll just wait until we get more info, then.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2008)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*

As the diminutive Daoine makes his way through the basement, trying doors and exploring those rooms he finds open, his sensitive Daoine palate gets a whiff of tranquility - of utter serenity - wafting through the ether from the northeast of his current location.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 20, 2008)

*Skáth*

_mmmm, what a nice feeling..._

Skáth will cautiously make his way to that area, looking for traps along the way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2008)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> _mmmm, what a nice feeling..._
> 
> Skáth will cautiously make his way to that area, looking for traps along the way.




He finds no traps, and eventually narrows the source of the feeling to coming from behind a barred door in one corner.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will make his way to this door.  

OCC - When you say barred, do I see a jail similar to a jail door, or is it more like a piece of wood positioned horizontally in front of the door?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2008)

*Skáth Goes Exploring*

A wooden door, with no view plates/windows/etc.  Barred by a wooden bar across the outside.  In fact, the beam across the door is large enough that the tiny Skáth is wondering if he'll be able to lift it.

Just as that thought crosses his mind, though, he becomes aware of the sound of approaching footsteps and quiet conversation.  It sounds pretty close - the calm serenity coming from the other side of the door must have combined with his fierce concentration on not being heard to make him a little less aware than usual.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 21, 2008)

*Skath*

Skath will look for something to quickly hide behind and if there is nothing near, then he will make his way as high in the ceiling as possible and try to find a dark spot to hide in shadows.

OCC - I don't have my character with me, so I will post the roll tonight.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 22, 2008)

*Skáth*

hide from newcomers (1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2008)

*Skáth - Found Something!*

Skáth flits quickly up into the shadows in the ceiling braces and tucks himself into a corner.  He watches as to male guards - wearing House Maor livery - approach the door with a tray of food.  The food is steaming and smells quite good, actually.

As they approach, the feeling of peace from within the room fades and is replaced by one of resolve.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2008)

*Meanwhile, Back At The Awards Ceremony . . .*

OOC:

Any thoughts from the party members upstairs?  It's getting on to early evening, the award's been  . . . well, awarded . . . and it will start to look a little suspicious if y'all stick around here much longer.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 22, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Skáth flits quickly up into the shadows in the ceiling braces and tucks himself into a corner.  He watches as to male guards - wearing House Maor livery - approach the door with a tray of food.  The food is steaming and smells quite good, actually.
> 
> As they approach, the feeling of peace from within the room fades and is replaced by one of resolve.




Can I see how the food is delivered from here?  Do they open the door, I did not notice any slot for the food...

Also when the guards leave, can I see their faces?


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Now that our business is concluded, I suppose the rest of us should withdraw to some safe place and await the return of Skath.  How does that sound?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2008)

*Gavril*

"We will start to arouse suspicion if we stay here longer, but I think we should at least lay eyes on the Maor while we are here. I should think that as representatives of the queen operating in his city, indeed his palace common courtesy requires us to put in a visit."


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, Gavril, you are correct.  And who knows what more we might learn from such a meeting, as well!"   Calling for the nearest page, Cairn says, "Yes, please, where has the Maor gone now?  The Queen's Bardeir would speak with him."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2008)

*First Encounter with Maor Clún*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Yes, Gavril, you are correct.  And who knows what more we might learn from such a meeting, as well!"   Calling for the nearest page, Cairn says, "Yes, please, where has the Maor gone now?  The Queen's Bardeir would speak with him."




"If you'll follow me to the ante-chamber, I'll check his availability."

The earnest page leads you back into the main area of the house and to a pleasantly appointed waiting room, ensures you are comfortable, and disappears through the doors.  About 5 minutes later he re-appears and bids you follow.  He ushers you into a private dining room, where the Maor is dining with a woman of about his age.  He is a small, dark complected man with a brooding, serious look about him.  He's always had a reputation for deep thought and little humor - not really very likeable, but an excellent and capable ruler and a strong, outspoken supporter of the Queen since she took over Clún and Radharc.  The woman with him is strikingly beautiful.  She and the Maor are in their mid 40s, but she wears her age with pride and confidence (OOC: Think Raquel Welch in her 40s).

They have just finished their repast, and rise to greet the party as you enter.

"Welcome, sirs, madam.  I am the Maor Clún, and this is my wife."

OOC: Female rulers in their own right are Maori, those who's husbands are the appointed rulers are Maora.  Husbands of appointed Maori are Maore.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2008)

*Skáth - Found Something!*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Can I see how the food is delivered from here?  Do they open the door, I did not notice any slot for the food...
> 
> Also when the guards leave, can I see their faces?




They make no effort to hide their faces as they are coming in, and are not wearing hoods - you get a good look.  They approach the door with confidence, and do not hesitate as one lifts the bar and pulls the door outward . . .

OOC: You'll have to wait to see what happens -


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 23, 2008)

*Radoon*

waiting with baited breath.

(OOC: Think Raquel Welch in her 40s).
mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmm


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2008)

OOC: You mean something like this? 

http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/MMPH/259746~Raquel-Welch-Posters.jpg

Or this:

http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/celebs/raquelwelch/raquel_welch_1.jpg

She has Gavril's complete attention...


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn takes great care to post himself firmly between Gavril and the Maora Clun, and will make wide, sweeping gestures with his arms when he speaks, trying to influence Gavril to move even further from the "bait".  (OOC:  What we DON'T need to have now is a diplomatic incident on our hands!!)  "Gracious Maor, Maora, we did not mean to interrupt your repast.  But we have a matter of some importance that we would speak to you about." 

OOC:  It may well be that we don't want to tip our hand this early, so if someone can come up with some other 'matter of importance,' we may be best served by keeping our true aims covert for the moment.  Cairn will follow any reasonable lead provided by his buds.  Or, if someone will just verbally smack Cairn around and say that it's not that important, he'll go along with that, too.

OOC:  Scotley, you ought to be ashamed for putting those links to Raquel anywhere near me!  She has been my ULTIMATE DREAM WOMAN since I hit puberty!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril isn't really trying to look down the lady's dress. He's really trying to sense if she might have similar power to that of the queen to bond as he is bonded. He bites his tongue and lets Cairn do the talking.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2008)

*In the Presence of the Maor/a*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril isn't really trying to look down the lady's dress. He's really trying to sense if she might have similar power to that of the queen to bond as he is bonded. He bites his tongue and lets Cairn do the talking.




OOC: 

You've been doing a fine job role-playing this Disadvantage, but I think now would be a good time for an EGO check - considering the Maora's PREsence and COMliness, countered by the gravity of the situation, a 10- should do it (the closer you get to 10 without going over, the closer Gavril should get to an outright flirtatious interaction).  Time to really earn those points


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2008)

*Things Get Exciting*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Waiting with baited breath.



From his vantage in the rafters, Skáth sees the two guards approach the door and open it.  Just as the bar begins to lift, there is a stillness - a 'waiting tension - in the air followed by a powerful surge of the same tranquility he sensed from behind the door that rolls out into the basement in waves.  The guards stiffen momentarily, then visibly relax as the door continues to swing open.

[sblock=For Cyr Escunar]The door opens and Cyr is confronted by two guards with a vacant look in their eyes.  One holds a tray with food, the other obviously opened the door.  For now, they are caught in the Granting of Peace.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 24, 2008)

*Skáth*

Mike,

As the guards were approaching, did I get any feelings from them or does it all seem to be emanating from behind the door?


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 24, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar intro*

In the doorway stands lean man (5'8'') with fair complexion and long raven black hair that falls freely to his shoulders. His nose is narrow and face drawn. He wears embroidered black clothes and soft leather boots that clearly speak of well being. He is handsome, but looks serious and even imposing. He frowns as he looks at the guards, but the feeling is that he frowns at something else. His eyes are dark, almost black and show great sadness. He would be picture of utter depression if not for slight traces of smile lines and occasional glint of mischief in his eyes. Under the clothes on his left forearm there is a bulge as if something is wrapped around it.

He steps lightly back and to the side making sweeping inviting gesture with his hand.
Why thank you, guards. Take it in. Would you like to come in and join me for breakfast?

Cyr expects to see tranquil guards at peace, feeling safe and entering both. If only one with food tray enters, Cyr lets him go past and steps toward the other, motioning him in.

OOC: If Skáth looks longer there is occasional shimmer around his body
OOC2: Cyr will speak in Sienna since black really isn't good here  and think in _Sienna italic_
OOC3: If he knows name of the guard replace guard with name...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2008)

*Cyr/Skáth in the Basement - Turn 01, Phase 03*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> As the guards were approaching, did I get any feelings from them or does it all seem to be emanating from behind the door?




The guards are calm/relaxed even before they reach the door.  Once the door opens all you sense is that wave of tranquility.

[sblock=Action Timing/Phases]Guards opened the door and were Awed in Post Segment 12.  I'll go ahead and say Cyr Escunar invited them in on that phase as well, to simplify things.  We're now in Phase 3 (the first phase anyone present for this encounter can act in 'Combat Time').  Skáth acts in phases 3,6,9, and 12; Cyr in 6 and 12.  The guards act in . . . well, you'll figure it out   [/sblock]

[sblock=For All]Just a friendly reminder to check your OOC threads - I forget to do this regularly in all of the games since the Subscription thread is down and I don't get the little icon that tells me there are new posts . . .  Cyr Escunar will be posted in the RG thread in Post #3 with the rest of you - character is _still_ in development thanks to your slow @$$ GM but the preliminary stuff is there.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC:  EGO check (3d6=15) Shiwing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gavril's face brightens and his trademark roguish grin is plastered on his face. He manages to slip around Cairn's acrobatic gyrations with surprising grace given his bad leg. Planting himself in front of the lady he bows low over her hand and kisses it while sweeping his large plumed hat back with the other hand to block any further interruptions by Cairn. "Ah dear lady, and Maor. A true pleasure to meet you at last. I am Gavril Lorant, Bairdéir and representative of the Queen. We are here as part of morale boosting program to reward servants of the kingdom. We've already bestowed our rewards on one of your clerks today and we just wanted to stop by and make a courtesy call on you Maor and your lovely wife. I thought perhaps since our particular mission is in the nature of social and household responsibilities rather than strictly political or martial, it might be appropriate for me to call upon the lady of the house this evening to discuss our mission in more detail. I wouldn't want to bother a busy man such as yourself further with such matters." Despite addressing most of his remarks to the Maor, he only has eyes for the lady.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2008)

*Oh, Brother!*

OOC:  Cairn, chagrined at being so easily sidestepped by the Amorous Gavril, just looks down at his feet and hopes for the best.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: Sorry Guys!


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 24, 2008)

*Don Juan*

funny stuff!!, and nice post leif!


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC:  Thanks.  And, no sweat, Scotty!  

OOC:  Of course you realize, don't you, that one of these days, you're liable to start a war doing crap like this.  If you offend a powerful gentleman who feels the need to defend his honor with violence, we, as "seconds" to our "Little Gavril" will all be drawn into the fight and somebody is liable to get HURT!  But the war will be fun to play out, too.   (to the bitter f^&#n' end!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2008)

OOC: 

Excellent stuff!  I'll think on how to respond - it'll be tonight or tomorrow early.  Mikey, Skáth is up for an action in the basement.  He'll act after the man in the room invites the guards in but before they comply.  I just need to know if he's holding his action or if he's gonna do something.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 25, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth is just watching the show.  He wants no one to know he is even in town.  He wants only to learn something to be able to help his group.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2008)

*Oh, Gavril - What Have You Done?*

The Maora responds to Gavril's obvious flirtation with composure, along with a noticeable measure of flirtation of her own - and not even a glance in the direction of her husband.

"Yes, why don't you call back in a few hours.  My husband will be working very late putting together the last details of our visit to Radharc; I'm sure he won't mind if I find something to entertain myself - a discussion of the Queen's views on social and household responsibilities might be just the thing."

The Maor Clún, looking somewhat distracted but no less dour, responds: "Yes, yes, Muiread, that's fine."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2008)

*Meanwhile, Back in the Basement*

The guards quietly accept the lean man's invitation, stepping into the room and setting down the tray.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 25, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*



> The guards quietly accept the lean man's invitation, stepping into the room and setting down the tray.




...while he calmly gets out closes the door and puts the bolt in place.
"Thank you very much. Please seat your selves and enjoy the meal. Hope you don't mind if I don't stick around, I've had enough hospitality of Radharc to last me a lifetime. Would you be so kind and tell me where is my companion?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2008)

*Gavril*

Though it seems impossible that his smile could get any wider, Gavril somehow manages to broaden his grin into something more predatory and toothy. For he is a hunter with his quarry in sight. "Until this evening then Lady Muiread Clun." He seems to stretch out the words of her name savoring the feel or taste of them as he looks into her eyes. He boldly adds, "I would be my pleasure work long and hard to provide you the entertainment you seek. It was a very great pleasure meeting you...both." He bows over her hand taking the oportunity to touch her once more if only on the hand. Almost as an afterthought he extends a hand to the Maor, and checks to see what sort of rings he wears as he gives him a firm handshake. Turning to his companions he asks, "Gentlemen, is there anything else or shall we take our leave?"


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  The mortified Cairn is slinking out as quickly as he can, and he's already halfway to the door when Gavril is prepared to leave.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 25, 2008)

*Béar*

Having no real purpose in the current mission (except for another body filling a gap), Béar watches with amazment as Gavril takes a possible volitile situation and adds an extra tourch and gassoline for good measure.  _I hope this does not ruin future realtions with the Queen and the Maor.  My Queen would be dissapointed with me if I allowed Gavril to swoon the Maor's wife right in front of him._


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2008)

"Come on, Béar!  Get in there and stop him before he gets us all a date with the hangman!  Obviously, I have no influence over Gavril, but you've known him for much longer than I have."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2008)

*Dílis*

"I think we've about done everything we need to here.  Let's take our leave and discuss plans for the rest of our circuit."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2008)

*Meanwhile, Back in the Basement*

Skáth sees the guards enter the room and the 'prisoner' close the door and ask his questions.  There is no audible response from within the room - neither Skáth nor Cyr hears anything.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 26, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will remain silent and hopefully hidden until the "prisoner" is out of sight and then he would like to fly silently and try and spy.  He knows being indoors is a dangerous place for him since he can't just fly up and out of reach so he will be careful to remain far behind even if it means losing his subject.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 27, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr waits for a few moments for possible answer from the guards and then looks around himself. After taking good measure of his surroundings he goes toward nearest door barred like his was and calls in...

"Amhran, are you in there?" while knocking on the door...

He will proceed thus with all the doors. If none yields any result he will hurriedly open all doors just in case Amhran is drugegd or otherwise incapacitated and then will make himself scarce...

Hopefuly he will recover his equipment in the process.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Yes, Dílis, I'm right behind you!  Let's leave Gavril to his dalliance of the moment!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for All]Hello, faithful players!

I have to apologize for the slow (no) posting over the last couple of days. Had a meeting with my supervisor at work, and there are some company changes going into place I have to do a lot of thinking about to figure out if it's gonna be bad or good. Basically I'm obsessing over it to the point I can't think about much else right now.

Bear with me - I promise I'll get back into it shortly![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

It's cool, Mane!  We just be chillin'!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar In The Basement*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Cyr waits for a few moments for possible answer from the guards and then looks around himself. After taking good measure of his surroundings he goes toward nearest door barred like his was and calls in...
> 
> "Amhran, are you in there?" while knocking on the door...
> 
> ...




Getting no audible response to his knocking and calling, and beginning to worry lest someone else come down to the cellar, Cyr begins opening doors.  He comes across his equipment, and Amhrán's, in a small closet.  It appears intact, but picked through.

He does indeed find Amhrán behind a door very similar to the one he was imprisoned behind.

"I've been calling out since I heard you start knocking - what took you so long?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2008)

*Skáth Lurks About*

The former prisoner calmly closes the door on his jailors and replaces the bar, then begins knocking on the other doors in the basement and calling out a name, Amhrán.  When he gets no response, he begins opening doors.  Behind one he finds a pile of equipment, which he effeciently goes through and begins donning.  Some of it he places in a neat stack off to the side.

His searching bears fruit, finally, when he opens a door and a man steps out.  He's medium height and build with short dark hair and a petulant look on his face.  

"I've been calling out since I heard you start knocking - what took you so long?"


----------



## arkansasdave (Jan 30, 2008)

*Béar*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Come on, Béar!  Get in there and stop him before he gets us all a date with the hangman!  Obviously, I have no influence over Gavril, but you've known him for much longer than I have."





OOC:  Good call Leif!  I haven't really posted in a month...I got mentally stuck in "observer" mode...  

IC:  Béar hurriedly makes his way into the room and steps between Gavril and the lady...facing the lady:  "Thank you for see us my lady.  My appologies, but we must be on our way now."  With that, Béar turns around and forces Gavril out the door. (I picture what it looks like when a dog gets stuck between your legs while you're trying to walk...but you just keep on walking   )

3d6=8 to whatever roll the DM requires.....I'll do more if needed


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 30, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Rumaging through his equipment, Cyr takes a small bundle of leafs and starts cheweing on it, look of relief relaxing his sharp features. He absent mindedly rubs bulge on his left forearm.

Oh, come on, Amhrán, you could have knocked too, I did my best. And besides, we are free. Are you hurt? If you can move, take your stuff and let's get out of here.

OOC: See Amhrán in attachment
OOC2: I didn't notice, but Sienna is already taken by Béar, so I'll take Dark green instead...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar in the Cellar*

Still grumbling under his breath, Amhrán gathers his things and buckles on his long, curved sword.  Once he's got everything, he signals readiness to proceed.  The cellar is large, and in his explorations to find Amhrán Cyr did not see any sign of stairs.

OOC: Mike, roll a Perception Check for Skáth, if you please.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 30, 2008)

*Skáth*

perception roll (1d6=6, 1d6=4, 1d6=3)

Will continue to observe the two and as they begin to move he will follow, as high as possible,  but at a distance that they would barely be insight.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2008)

*Skáth in the Basement*

Skáth notices that the stranger wears a black iron ring - a wide band.  Looks an awful lot like a Bairdéir ring . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 31, 2008)

*Skáth*

Hmmm, that is very interesting....  Skáth will continue to follow this stranger to see what he does next, being very careful not to be spotted.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 31, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: Can we roll sense roll to see Skath? After all, we are now in danger and exploring, thus constantly looking around...not specificaly for him, but still...

OOC2: Are there any more prisoners? Or anything useful such as servant livery or military uniforms?

Just in case: Sense roll to notice Skath, first for Cyr (3d6=13) and second for Amhran (3d6=9)

Go on that side, start opening the door, there has to be stairs somewhere. Let's hurry.

Cyr continues opening doors in search of exit. After Amhran joins he sends him on the opposite side to go parallel with him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar/Amhrán*

Amhrán quickly goes about following Cyr's directions.  The stairs are not concealed, and Cyr finds them in short order.

Amhrán also discovers a chest of household livery - servants' stuff rather than guard uniforms.  There is none that fits exactly, but each of the former prisoners finds an outfit that is not _too_ far off.

OOC: Neither manages to spot the wily and elusive Daoine deBith (he made his modified Stealth roll by 10, which means even with a PER roll of 13- (the roll for a 20 INT) you'd have to roll a 3).


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 31, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán*

No problem, I didn't expect to see him, just to have a chance of seeing him...

Amhrán and Cyr change into household livery, take backpack and some other stuff between them in great basket or (if one is not handy) simply covered with a sheet and move out. They search for quick way out, be it window that looks on the street or servant exit...

OOC: we will behave as if layout of the house is that in Radharc and if here something is radically (and non-obviously) different (as it might be) we could run into trouble...even if we see differences we will simply assume we are no longer in Maor's house...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2008)

*Let's Get Out of Here (Cyr/Amhrán/Skáth)*

It doesn't take long to figure out that this is not the same house Cyr and Amhrán were in when they were subdued.  About halfway up the stairs you start to hear household noises - hard to judge time of day as you've been underground for a _long_ time, but the house sounds fairly active.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2008)

*Let's Get Out of Here (The 'Main' Party)*

Quickly taking your leave, you exit the dining room and are escorted off the property with all due ceremony.  You are now outside the gates of the house.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán*

No problem, we just get out as fast as our disguise as servants allows. We take servants exit carrying 'laundry'


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC: One quick thing to tidy up. Gavril was curious about the Maor's rings. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4013253&postcount=610


"Well gentlemen, shall we make our way back to the inn and discuss things further. I really must change clothes as well."


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"What's wrong, Gavril, did you have a premature emission that soiled your trousers while you were arranging your tryst with the Maora?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril is in much to high spirits to let such remarks drag him down. "I must look my best for the evening's meeting with said Maora. I hope gain valuable information from her."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2008)

*A Brief Digression*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: One quick thing to tidy up. Gavril was curious about the Maor's rings.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4013253&postcount=610
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry about that - missed it in the hilarity.  The Maor Clún wears a plain silver ring on the second finger of his right hand.  You don't _think_ he had any rings on his left, but got only a quick glimpse.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 1, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> No problem, we just get out as fast as our disguise as servants allows. We take servants exit carrying 'laundry'




Skáth will remain following and once they leave the house, Skáth will assume his usual bird's eye position and see where they head off to.

He is thinking once they arrive wherever they are headed, he wants to report rendezvous with the group and tell them of the escape and possible stolen ring, or maybe not...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2008)

*Let's Get Out of Here (Cyr, Amhrán, and Skáth)*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> No problem, we just get out as fast as our disguise as servants allows. We take servants exit carrying 'laundry'




Somehow, you manage to find and follow another servant to the exit without him becoming suspicious.  It is dark when you exit, but you quickly surmise that this is not the city you were in when you were subdued.

Amhrán: "Um . . . Cyr . . . I don't think we're in Radharc anymore."

[sblock=For Skáth]You follow the two to a servants exit, and you don't think you were spotted by anyone.  They hustle out through the exit.

You've never heard of anyone ballsy enough to steal a Bairdéir ring - you had actually heard rumors that it is impossible to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 2, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry about that - missed it in the hilarity.  The Maor Clún wears a plain silver ring on the second finger of his right hand.  You don't _think_ he had any rings on his left, but got only a quick glimpse.



OOC:  "Hilarity?"  I guess Cairn was too mortified to notice....


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 2, 2008)

*Cyr*

No help for it now. Lets head to the nearest Inn. I hope they will not search closely so close to their nest and we get opportunity to learn where we are. For the moment, we're assuming that Bairdéir will have same treatment as in Radharc and conceal our rings. If nothing else people will stare less and notice us less.

Let's get over there in shadows and change our clotches.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2008)

*Out Of The House (Cyr and Amhrán)*

Amhrán moves into the shadows as his friend suggests and begins taking the pair's travel clothing out of the makeshift laundry pack.

"I wish I had your confidence.  The first part of our circuit was easy, but this is all really overwhelming.  I'm just not sure after all this that I'm Bairdéir material.  I still want to serve, but maybe I should petition the Queen for a different posting."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2008)

*Skáth Hot On The Trail*

Skáth manages to find an opening and slip out the door just in time to hear ". . . assuming that Bairdéir will have same treatment as in Radharc and conceal our rings. If nothing else people will stare less and notice us less.

Let's get over there in shadows and change our clothes."

The two escapees proceed to do just that.  The moonlit night is little hindrance to Skáth's Daoine eyes, and he perches high up in a tree to continue watching the two.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 2, 2008)

*The Awards Críu*

The Críu, _sans_ Skáth, makes their way back to the inn, and is quickly ensconced in a private room.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I hope our little friend hasn't gotten himself into trouble."


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"As do we all!  I never thought that he would get so far separated from the rest of the Críu!  I suppose we should wait for him before proceeding, but how long should we wait before we are forced to conclude that he has met with foul play?"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 3, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Skáth manages to find an opening and slip out the door just in time to hear ". . . assuming that Bairdéir will have same treatment as in Radharc and conceal our rings. If nothing else people will stare less and notice us less.
> 
> Let's get over there in shadows and change our clothes."
> 
> The two escapees proceed to do just that.  The moonlit night is little hindrance to Skáth's Daoine eyes, and he perches high up in a tree to continue watching the two.




Upon hearing this, Skáth will move silently to just within earshot of the two, being careful to remain hidden in the leaves and branches of the tree and out of their weapon's reach and speak,

"Are you Bairdeir?"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cyr*

Part of being a Bairdéir is being self-assured. You may have your doubts, but people need to see you act with conviction. You are a prince you should know that. Anyhow, you are good mat...WHAT?!?

Cyr interrupts his tirade repeated for hundreth time to his companion and looks up in alarm. Second later he composes himself, but holds his staff in both hands.

I will not answer someone who lurks in the dark. Who are you? Show your self in the name of the Queen!

While waiting for the answer, Cyr focuses preparing to pacify the opponent if hostile action is taken.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 4, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will ask again from his same hiding spot, 

"I saw the ring you wear, are you Bairdeir?"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 4, 2008)

*Cyr*

Yes, I am. And I promise no harm will come to you unless you attack first.

Cyr is looking in general direction of the voice focusing on any spiritual activity (since tree has no soul it won't interferre) up there. After spotting it he firmly focuses his gaze upon it and lowers his weapon (but not his guard).

Now come down so we can talk.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 4, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will move from the tree's leaves and branches but remain up high.  He moves into the open air so that the moonlight may reveal his form.  He will make sure his own ring is visible for the other to see as he moves out into the open.

"I am also Bairdeir."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán meet Skáth*

Cyr and Amhrán are confronted by a tiny humanoid form.  He is very difficult to see in the darkness - his skin, hair, and clothing are all in shades of gray and black, and he is surrounded by a writhing, amorphous shadow.

Amhrán squeeks "Holy Gods - it's a _Daoine deBith_!" His scimitar leaps from its scabbard and he assumes a defensive posture.

[sblock=Cyr]No spirit is visible around the Daoine - theirs are not made of the same stuff as other sentient life (or unlife).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Cyr and Amhrán are confronted by a tiny humanoid form.  He is very difficult to see in the darkness - his skin, hair, and clothing are all in shades of gray and black, and he is surrounded by a writhing, amorphous shadow.
> 
> Amhrán squeeks "Holy Gods - it's a _Daoine deBith_!" His scimitar leaps from its scabbard and he assumes a defensive posture.
> 
> [sblock=Cyr]No spirit is visible around the Daoine - theirs are not made of the same stuff as other sentient life (or unlife).[/sblock]




"Please put your weapon away...  I am Daoine deBith but I am also Bairdeir and here on a mission from our queen.  There are others here in town and if you are willing I'd like to take you to them.  Please, why are you so frightened of me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2008)

*Amhrán*

"Your kind steal our babies from our homes, terrorize our people, and refuse to submit to the rule of our Queen!  You are monsters!"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cyr*

Cyr puts restraining hand on his friend.

Easy Amhrán, he can prove he is Bairdéir. The Queen wouldn't take one dangerous to her subjects. As with everything in this world, nothing is certain. This one may be different, in fact he is almost certainly different.

So, fae, prove you are a Bairdéir.

OOC: How does one prove the ring is his? Is there some sign or something?

[sblock=Spirit Sight]
I remember we discussed it and that it was different, but there was an enhancement for +1/2 that said affects deBith...I don't have Cyr open right now so cannot verify.
[/sblock]

After waiting for proof.

Excuse my friend, he's had some bad experiences with your kind. And besides, you are not very popular in human lands and not all are as accepting as our queen and her Bairdéir.

I am Cyr Escunar Torámh, this is Amhrán gan Toradh. And who might you be? I'm fairly sure I'd hear about deBith Bairdéir.

OOC: Cyr = Seer; Escunar = ESS-Kuhn-Arr TORR-huw
Amhrán  = AMH-Rhan gan  = ghan Toradh = Torr-aye


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2008)

*Skáth*

"I am Skáth.  The only proof I have is my ring though I can tell you of the ceremony of being accepted into the Bairdeir if you like.  You will have to believe my ring is as real as yours."

Once Skáth sees the weapons have been put away he will drop down closer but still out of reach.

"You will have to believe I am different as I have to believe you were just in escaping your prison.  I think we may be here for the same reason and as I've said, I am part of a Críu here in Clún on our Queen's request.  Let's join up with the rest of my group and exchange information."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: How does one prove the ring is his? Is there some sign or something?
> 
> [sblock=Spirit Sight]
> I remember we discussed it and that it was different, but there was an enhancement for +1/2 that said affects deBith...I don't have Cyr open right now so cannot verify.
> [/sblock]




When actually wearing the rings, Bairdéir radiate a mild aura of mixed trustworthiness and serenity.  This aura causes others to _know_ that the wearer is Bairdéir.  It is only in effect if a true Bairdéir is actually wearing the ring - nonBairdéir don't elicit the effect, and having the ring on the Bairdéir's person isn't enough, it much be worn and displayed.

[sblock=Cyr]You are correct - my mistake.  I completely forgot about adding that advantage.  Cyr can indeed perceive and affect Daoine spirits.  For now at least he would also be able to tell if said spirit were Daoine rather than human, but I reserve the right to revoke this ability if it gets to be too advantageous for Cyr (he didn't pay points for this discriminatory ability, after all).

As to the rings - they actually have a spirit presence.  It is very muted, and completely beyond Cyr's ability to understand or control, but it is there and so far has been a reliable indicator for Cyr that the rings are true symbols of Bairdéir.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cyr*

It's alright Amhrán, he's telling us the truth.

It is nice to meet you, Skáth. Did you just said 'here in Clún'!?
It seems we have a lot to talk about. Lead the way. And quickly, I doubt our escape will go unnoticed for long.

OOC: smaller letters represent stopping and lowering the voice as he processed information...

OOC2: Mike, we can keep track of abilities used and use points as they become available, there is no need to neatpick. And this is not really some big advantage, invisible would still be invisible because this is sight, right?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 5, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will lead them to the temple he hopes the party may be.  As they walk, he explains how half the party is undercover and the other half is arranging to meet the Maor.  He also explains the nature of the visit here, the uneasy feeling.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán*

Cyr and Amhrán removed their rings.

Skáth, maybe we should wait with explanations until we meet everyone. We were captured in Radharc and I have no memory of being transported. I was drugged most of the time and I don't know why they didn't continue adminstering it.  

Slightly turning to Amhrán:

We didn't have time to talk so I don't know if you remember something more?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Cyr and Amhrán removed their rings.
> 
> Skáth, maybe we should wait with explanations until we meet everyone. We were captured in Radharc and I have no memory of being transported. I was drugged most of the time and I don't know why they didn't continue adminstering it.
> 
> ...





OCC - you removed your rings in post 642, Skath would have seen the rings before that point as he has been observing you two for some time.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 6, 2008)

*Rings*

OOC: as I understood it, we went in shadows and started changing and talked about removing rings, but never actualy did it because of interruption. I just wanted to make it clear that they are now not visible.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2008)

*Making New Friends*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> We didn't have time to talk so I don't know if you remember something more?




Amhrán grimaces, and says bitterly "Nothing.  They hit me from behind, the cowards.  Everything is fuzzy from then until I started waking up."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2008)

*Making New Friends*

[sblock=For Skáth]Roll INT check for me please, sir.[/sblock]

[sblock=For Everyone Else]Let me know if there's anything y'all want to do while waiting for Skáth at the Temple (I forgot you'd moved your 'headquarters' there earlier).  It shouldn't take too long to get him and his new friends back to you.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 6, 2008)

*Skáth*

int  (1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=4)  - pretty clueless


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2008)

OOC: I'm content to wait until we are all together again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2008)

*Making New Friends*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> int  (1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=4)  - pretty clueless




[sblock=Skáth]You forget, in HERO lower is (almost) always better!  Something's been nagging at Skáth since the new Bairdéir introduced himself.  After a few moments, Skáth recalls the Absent Friends ceremony from the graduation celebration.  Cyr was one of those toasted as Absent - he's been missing for about four months now.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Everyone Else]Let me know if there's anything y'all want to do while waiting for Skáth at the Temple (I forgot you'd moved your 'headquarters' there earlier).  It shouldn't take too long to get him and his new friends back to you.[/sblock]



Cairn spends some time making sure all of his axes are razor sharp.  Otherwise, he's just waiting, too.  

"Goodness!  I wish our little mosquito would come home!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Cairn spends some time making sure all of his axes are razor sharp.  Otherwise, he's just waiting, too.
> 
> "Goodness!  I wish our little mosquito would come home!"




Ask and you shall receive...

"Just as Judge Dread wishes Skáth's return, in he walks.  "Boy do I have a story for you..."  he says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Goodness!  I wish our little mosquito would come home!"




OOC: Interestingly (or maybe not so much, I don't know) Skáth's surname _Míoltóg_ is the Irish Gaelic for Midge.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Interestingly (or maybe not so much, I don't know) Skáth's surname _Míoltóg_ is the Irish Gaelic for Midge.



OOC:  Yes, that is quite interesting!  I had no idea, but it seems my instinct was correct.



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Boy do I have a story for you..."



"Ahhhh, our little one returns!  Welcome back, Skáth!  We were just on the verge of taking drastic measures to locate your remains.  After all of this, you'd _better_ have a good story!"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 7, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán*

Hidden behind huge bulk of fae, you couldn't possibly see two men entering 

I refer you to posts #598 on page 20 and #624 on 21st for descriptions and pictures

OOC: I'd appreciate if someone could tell me how to include links on posts...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril comes out of a deep reverie as he was carefully considering the vital matter of his wardrobe selection for the evening and his hairstyle. "Ah a good story would be just the thing now." Since wishes seem to be coming true just now he adds, "If only I had a mug of ale in one hand and a willing wench in the other to go along with it." Feeling unstoppable after his encounter with the Maor's wife he turns to Dílis and adds, "Dílis dear, would you be _willing_...to find out if the monks of this temple are the sort that brew a decent ale." He flashes her grin.


----------



## Leif (Feb 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"What, Skáth'?? No introductions??"

OOC:  Does Cairn recall either of the newcomers from our training days, or anything of that nature?   Prophylactic Die Rolls: 6,3,8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1484484/


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 7, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "What, Skáth'?? No introductions??"
> 
> OOC:  Does Cairn recall either of the newcomers from our training days, or anything of that nature?   Prophylactic Die Rolls: 6,3,8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1484484/




I'll work up a post this eve for the introductions and the story, pretty busy today. Sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Does Cairn recall either of the newcomers from our training days, or anything of that nature?   Prophylactic Die Rolls: 6,3,8 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1484484/




OOC: Unfortunately, no (12- for Cairn's perception roll); possibly these two were on assignment.  Also, they're not wearing their rings so Cairn won't know they're Bairdéir without introductions.  I guess you'll just have to wait for Mikey!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: I'd appreciate if someone could tell me how to include links on posts...




If you mean links to other posts, right click on the post # you want to link to, Copy Shortcut, start your new post, and paste it where you want it.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4038757&postcount=676


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth is so excited it is very apparent he can hardly control himself.  He begins to relay his adventure through the Mayor's house, beginning with the uneventful, storage attic, then tells how he barely escaped detection as he proceeded to the main floor and finally into the basement where he sensed a very peculiar feeling of peacefulness that seemed to be emanating from behind a door which was barred.  

"I knew I would never be able to lift the bar but just then two guard came to the door, raised the bar and went into the room where this fellow was - motions to Cyr.  Then the most peculiar thing happened...the guards just let him walk right out, pretty as you please, and Cyr then locked the two guards in the room where he was.  Cyr then proceeded to locate his belongings and began calling for another fellow, Amhrán.  He finally located him in another cell and Cyr then freed him.  The duo proceeded to leave the Mayor's house via a servants entrance and as soon as they left they took off some rings they had been wearing, which I assume they now have in their pockets."

Skáth will look at Cyr and Amhrán and ask, "Gentlemen, would you please show my friends those rings?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2008)

OOC: If you want to make your links more attractive first go to the post you want and right click on the little #? in the upper right corner and copy the link. Then where you want to put it type: {URL=<pasted link shortcut>}Text you want to appear as the link{/URL}

Only you have to use [] instead of {} The result will look something like this:

See Post #624

To get that result I used the following with [] instead of {}:

{URL=http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4022410&postcount=624}See Post #624{/URL}


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán*

OOC: Thank you. I knew it should be something simple.   

As Skáth relates his story Cyr first nods in greeting and then bows slightly when pointed at. As Skáth comes to the conclusion he produces his ring and puts it back on his finger, raising it for all to see.

Cyr steps forward.

Good day to you all, gentleman. My name is Cyr Escunar Torámh and I am a Bairdéir. This is Prince Amhrán gan Toradh and he is Bairdéir in training. He should have been on this years ceremony, but we were captured before that. 

Your friend just told us he followed much longer then we originaly suspected. I thought he was just spying on the house from outside.

We were captured in Radharc some unknown time ago as we were investigating growing tension toward Queens Bairdéir. We were kept drugged and in the dark. 

When we are fully recovered and have something to eat and sleep, I'll attempt to remember more. For now, I thank you for your help and would like to hear your side of the story and then we can go in details or go our separate ways as we decide is best.

I would send Amhrán back to report and to have his ceremony completed if that is feasible and he accepts. Going through this trials and being steadfast companion he has proven himself true Bairdéir.

Voice is deep bariton, somewhat strange coming for such a lean man. He speaks with calm confidence of one at peace with himself and world in general. He leans on his stuff looking tired but not exhausted.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 8, 2008)

*Skáth*

To Cyr,

"We are on the same mission but here rather than Radharc.  I guess we are lucky to be sent to Klun where at least that are not yet so unhappy that they throw Bairdéir in prison."

OOC - Just for clarity, you will see each of us has on a Bairdéir ring as well.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2008)

*Gavril*

A handsome foppish looking fellow in a finely tailored outfit that looks to be a cross between a uniform and a costume for a fancy dress ball complete with an enourmous plumed hat steps forward with a slight limp and extends a hand. "Gavril Lorant." He smiles broadly and dispite his odd appearance his handshake is quite firm and his sword looks well worn.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Greetings, and welcome, Brothers!  By all means, you should become well-fed and well-rested at once!  Then we can address other matters at our leisure.  Oh, and I am known as Cairn MacSidhe," Cairn adds with a blush.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2008)

As Cyr introduces himself and puts on his ring, each of you get a strong impression of peace about him - he fairly radiates serenity and calm.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Well, my brothers, I say that we should arrange for these newcomers to have quartering arrangments among us, and then we should all get some rest, and get a fresh start in the morning.  Do any of you know of any duty that we have yet to perform this day?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril smiles wolfishly at Cairn, "I do have an appointment this evening. Ah the things I must do for queen and country." He sets about taking extra special care with his appearance. "While I am otherwise occupied this evening. I think there is a question we haven't resolved. We know that there is a plot against the Maor's life. What we don't know is who will have power if he is slain."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2008)

*All Together Now*

OOC: Actually, this was covered in your classes at the college - the Maora will be the _de facto_ ruler of Clún until the Queen appoints a new ruler.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"With all due respect to you and your "little friend" Gavril, I think that you should take along at least one chaperone on your .... ummm .... mission .... this evening.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, this was covered in your classes at the college - the Maora will be the _de facto_ ruler of Clún until the Queen appoints a new ruler.




OOC - That brings a lot more clarity to the issue of who "she" might be...  I was clueless as well, Scott. This knowledge makes Gavril's evening quite important.

IC - "Gavril, I think you may be in danger this evening, If Cyr was imprisoned in Radharc for being a Bairdéir, who knows what she may do to you.  Now I know you are looking forward to just that, but this crew is really counting on you to do whatever it takes to get some information out of her.  Can we count on you to put of mission before your own "needs"?  It all might coincide if you are lucky."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 10, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC - Mike, how far is the border of Radharc?  Also how far is it from the this Maor's house to Radharc's Maor's house?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 10, 2008)

*Geography*

OOC:

30 miles W-NW to the Radharc border as the crow flies, but this takes you through the northern end of a mountain range.  50 miles NW to the border on a straight line to Radharc (the city), which avoids the worst of the mountains.  Another 35 from there to the city itself.  (You are 55 miles E-NE of the Wickshine's Last Inn, straight across that same mountain range, in case you're interested).

Map of Domhan

Zoom Map (Radharc - Clún)

Note that the entire continent is rugged terrain (think the Highlands of Scotland) - anything worth the name 'mountain' here is very difficult.  On the other hand, the Domhani have been dealing with this kind of terrain for countless hundreds of years, so . . .


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cyr*

I'm sorry to intrude...I'm not sure I follow all your implications, but there is something that might be of interest to you. I was captured by large woman and smallish wiry man. Both had clubs, but I'm not sure which one hit me. So, you might be extra careful with any powerful and tall woman around here.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Thank you, Cyr.  I have no knowledge of anyone such as you describe, but we will be wary of large women!  Especially Gavril!  We'd hate for a woman to force herself on him against his will! .....He jealously guardss his chastity, you know.....


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 11, 2008)

*Large females*

OOC: I meant if Maora is tall to be extra careful not to be hit by wiry batler (I'll post full description of my memory with Mike's permission)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2008)

*Gavril*

Considering this tale, Gavril describes the Maora in some detail. Indeed he seems to have studied certain features with a practiced eye. "Does this sound like it could have been the woman who ambushed you? Please give me a description of the wiry man so that I may be forearmed with a knowledge of the threat."  He sighes knowing that a full discussion of the situation is going to cut into his hair styling time. Once he gets the descriptions he continues, "I would hear more of you mission in Radharc and what you know about possible civil war. Here is the situation as best we see it. A nasty group of Fae have been in the city for some time. They seem to be in league with an old rival of ours and most likely a woman who can bond decendants of the Laoch blood such as ourselves in the way our queen can. Anyway, we also have reason to believe that a plot is afoot to slay the Maor as he is difficult to control. It was noted that slaying him should be easy because of a ring he wears. In the interests of gaining more information, I am meeting the Maora this evening. There is a better than even chance she is both the one plotting against the Maor and the liege born. As I see it our goals are four fold. To remove the liege born and free those she has bonded, to prevent the assassins from killing the Maor, to prevent a war between Radharc and Clun and to get rid of the dark fae and their negitive influence on the city. These are of course all lesser goals to my primary missions of surviving the assignation with the Maora and upholding the interests of our good Queen." He looks to the others, "Does that sum up the situation? Am I leaving out important details?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"There are few who could have said it better than you just did, Gavril!  Bravo, friend!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Considering this tale, Gavril describes the Maora in some detail. Indeed he seems to have studied certain features with a practiced eye. "Does this sound like it could have been the woman who ambushed you? Please give me a description of the wiry man so that I may be forearmed with a knowledge of the threat."  He sighes knowing that a full discussion of the situation is going to cut into his hair styling time. Once he gets the descriptions he continues, "I would hear more of you mission in Radharc and what you know about possible civil war. Here is the situation as best we see it. A nasty group of Fae have been in the city for some time. They seem to be in league with an old rival of ours and most likely a woman who can bond decendants of the Laoch blood such as ourselves in the way our queen can. Anyway, we also have reason to believe that a plot is afoot to slay the Maor as he is difficult to control. It was noted that slaying him should be easy because of a ring he wears. In the interests of gaining more information, I am meeting the Maora this evening. There is a better than even chance she is both the one plotting against the Maor and the liege born. As I see it our goals are four fold. To remove the liege born and free those she has bonded, to prevent the assassins from killing the Maor, to prevent a war between Radharc and Clun and to get rid of the dark fae and their negitive influence on the city. These are of course all lesser goals to my primary missions of surviving the assignation with the Maora and upholding the interests of our good Queen." He looks to the others, "Does that sum up the situation? Am I leaving out important details?"




OOC - Scott, remind me about the ring the Maor wears and why this would make it easy for the rings he wears would make an assassination easier?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC: That bit about the ring came from the clerk's statement of what he overheard found Here


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I never did understand how the ring made it easier to harm the Maor..."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 11, 2008)

*Radoon*

Could these rings be how the queen binds us, keeps us under her control?


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Are we under her control?  I was under the impression that, although we were ritually bound to her, she gave us our freedom...  Still, that might be the method by which others fall under control."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cyr*

[sblock=Cyr's memories]
_Dim light . . . candles in a carpeted hallway . . . excitement - or fear . . . Amhrán close behind . . . Hope he's OK - this is turning out to be a difficult assignment for a 'check out' mission . . . Gler's on the wane again . . . looking for something . . . What's that?  Thought I heard a noise . . ._ 
Suddenly the view shifts to one above and slightly behind - 

Tall female form with a club . . . smaller male takes Amhrán from behind . . . the woman's club crashes down on Cyr's skull . . . darkness . . .

Multiple rapid flashes of the cell . . . Cyr laying about . . . eating whatever is in front of him . . . people entering but too blurry to indicate specific descriptions (or even genders) . . .

Darkness . . .

Cyr becomes aware that there are voices approaching the door to his cell from the outside.
[/sblock]

I'm sorry, but my memory isn't clear enough to allow descriptions. She was taller then I am and man was of slighter build then Amhrán. When I'm rested I can try to remember the scene in more details.

Rings are invested with small portion of spirit of, I'd guess, our queen and particular Bairdéir, thus uniquely identifying it. Mine is for some reason little bit more powerful then average, allowing me to see such things in other rings and giving me some measure of extra protection against weak willed, as your friend Skáth wittnessed. I cannot say if this same spirit is used for control of said Bairdéir.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Are we under her control?  I was under the impression that, although we were ritually bound to her, she gave us our freedom...  Still, that might be the method by which others fall under control."




"Oh yes my friend we are under her control, she has been benovelent enough not to use that control, but never forget we are under her thumb should she choose to exercise it."  There is uncharacteristic bitterness in his voice. For all his expansive good humor, at some level Gavril still resents the loss of his freedom.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Oh yes my friend we are under her control, she has been benovelent enough not to use that control, but never forget we are under her thumb should she choose to exercise it."  There is uncharacteristic bitterness in his voice. For all his expansive good humor, at some level Gavril still resents the loss of his freedom.



"Have you considered, friend Gavril, that it is the presence within you of this controlling female spirit that is the secret of your success with the ladies?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2008)

*Gavril*

With a laugh Gavil sheads his dark mood like a cloak on a warm day. "Aye, Cairn you could have the right of it. Let us hope that whatever charms I may have are enough to see me through this evening." 

To Cyr he says, "Hmm, we really need to get you a look at the Maor's ring then don't we. How might we do that?"  He considers, but no idea springs to mind.


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Didn't we just have a meeting with Maor Clun?  If we did it once, we can surely do it again.  Just say we forgot to ask something the first time, see if we can get a brief audience with him again, parade our new comrade by his ring, and, I don't know, tell Maor that we need to get his permission to speak to his household guards?  Of course, he will know that we don't need to get his permission, but this will make him think that our investigation is leading us in that direction, which may give us more cover for our true aims."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Cyr*

I would welcome such an opportunity, just not for reasons you just state. My perception of rings, as far as I know, functions only on Bairdéir rings. Never tried it on anything else. I'd be more interested to see who startles or panics when he sees me out of the cells and coming back for more.

I still suggest we send someone to report this happenings to the Queen. Amhrán, would you be willing to go? You can then also speak with the Queen of your next assignements...
- turning back to the party - 
Of course, any help from you would be appreciated


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I agree that someone should definitely inform our Queen of these tidings as soon as possible, and I think that sending Amhrán is an excellent idea!  Do you think that the entire household knows of your imprisonment, or just a few select individuals?  Does Maor know?  At any rate, I share your curiosity to anyone's reaction to your newfound liberty.  This will be a singularly bold move on our part to flaunt your freedom before your captors, who think that they control the power here.  We may have to back it up withour Bairdeir might, and I have just sharpened my axes in anticipation of such!"  A very smug expression steals across Cairn's face as he says this.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 14, 2008)

*Skáth*

"I think it is a very bad idea to flaunt that the prisoner is now out and that we are associated with him.  It's your choice, you are the ones who everyone knows are in town, not Cerralos and I.  But remember, I will not be able to rescue you, the best I could do, should you become imprisoned is go back to the queen and inform her but by then you may well be executed."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 14, 2008)

*Cyr*

They already know we are out. Or if not, they will as soon as those guards don't show up for relief of duty. Do you think they'll aknowledge that they held two Bairdéir imprisoned?

Most they could is attack us somewhere later or try to hold us all in. I'm saying this because you should know the risks and violence is, I'm sorry to say, all to often used solution to many problems.

Also, I'd ask of all of you one thing. And I will not hold it agaist you if you decline, but it would mean much to me if you didn't. 

I ask you do your utmost best to avoid violence and use it only when your lives are threatened. Don't even use threats of violence as such often escalate to full blown fighting. And even when fighting, use only as much force as necessary, so not to kill anybody.

- indicating his backpack -

I'm an accomplished healer and herbalist, I can treat wounds or increase your stamina or perceptions and many other things, but I do so to AVOID hurting someone not to increase someones combat prowess.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

*Amhrán*

A distinct look of relief settles on Amhrán's face as he hears Cyr's words.

"I really don't want to leave you just when you may have need of me, Cyr, but you are my supervisor on this mission, so if you think it's best that I go to warn the Queen that's what I'll do.  When should I start out?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I ask you do your utmost best to avoid violence and use it only when your lives are threatened. Don't even use threats of violence as such often escalate to full blown fighting. And even when fighting, use only as much force as necessary, so not to kill anybody.




"Don't mind Cairn and his axes overmuch - he talks tough when we're alone, but he's one of the most fair minded men I've ever associated with.

Of course as Bairdéir we make every effort to sustain the lives of all of our Queen's citizens.  But speaking for myself you should know that I won't hesitate to use force . . . even deadly force . . . when I believe it's necessary.  And when it comes to defending myself, I don't hold back at all.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 14, 2008)

*Cyr*

OOC: consider this reply used when everybody says what they think

To those who don't hold back (such as Dílis)
"As I said, I don't expect you to hold to my own values of sanctity of life. It is your right and I don't hold it against you. If you are hurt, I'll help. I'll even help in a fight, but I WILL hold it against you if you START a fight that results in death of an innocent."

To those who promise moderation:
I am glad to see that life still has more then passing value to some. Thank you.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 14, 2008)

*Cyr and Amhrán*

Amhrán, I told you before, being your supervisor doesn't generally give me right of command, you are Bairdéir in training on your way of becoming full member. You are allowed to refuse such command. I'd like you to go because we need someone we can depend on to deliver the report, not because I don't need you with me. Also, once you finish your ceremony we can dispense with this 'You are my supervisor' nonsense, old friend. If you go, you will be given letter of recomendation for advancement. 

I would suggest you go immediatelly if our friends can spare some coin. You should get out of the city and then stop at some inn to eat and rest. If you tarry too long here we risk closing of the city or persecusion and hunting on the streets.

OOC: did we recover some money with our equipment or we are completely broke?


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Don't mind Cairn and his axes overmuch - he talks tough when we're alone, but he's one of the most fair minded men I've ever associated with.
> Of course as Bairdéir we make every effort to sustain the lives of all of our Queen's citizens.  But speaking for myself you should know that I won't hesitate to use force . . . even deadly force . . . when I believe it's necessary.  And when it comes to defending myself, I don't hold back at all.






			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: consider this reply used when everybody says what they think
> To those who don't hold back (such as Dílis)
> "As I said, I don't expect you to hold to my own values of sanctity of life. It is your right and I don't hold it against you. If you are hurt, I'll help. I'll even help in a fight, but I WILL hold it against you if you START a fight that results in death of an innocent."
> To those who promise moderation:
> I am glad to see that life still has more then passing value to some. Thank you.



To Dilis, Cairn says, "Thank you, Dilis, for your kind words!  May we all work tirelessy and unceasingly for the Justice of our Queen."

To Cyr, Cairn Says, "I assure you that I am not a violent man by nature, and I only resort to bloodshed when it is absoultely necessary.  Apparently I have quite a gift for bringing any fight in which I participate to an almost unbelievably swift and sure end.  The fact that this end is due to the death of my opponent is a burden that weighs heavily upon my soul, but I find solace in the fact that all my actions are calculated to best serve our Queen."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Gavril*

With a wry smile Gavril says, "I'm a lover not a fighter. In truth, I have studied the blade and used it on many occations, but not to kill inocents. I've been in my fair share of scrapes, but I've not gone looking for a fight and I don't take a life unless someones actions force me to it."


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn gives Gavril a smug smile in recognition of his gift for understatement.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Did we recover some money with our equipment or we are completely broke?




No money was recovered with your gear, but the Críu has plenty of discretionary funds.

[sblock=Money Stuff]While a Críu is on circuit or assignment, they have access to discretionary funds to defray 'reasonable expenses.'  Basically, the GM didn't want money to be a motivating factor in this game, so I'm trying to make it a non-issue.  Everyone's been awesome about not taking advantage in regards to equipment - thank y'all for that![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

*Amhrán*

"I can get out of town tonight.  I think there's a Bairdéir waystation within a couple of hours walk south.  I can shelter there tonight."

With that, Amhrán begins readying his gear for the journey.

"Does anyone have anything to send back, or messages for me to deliver?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Money Stuff]While a Críu is on circuit or assignment, they have access to discretionary funds to defray 'reasonable expenses.'  Basically, the GM didn't want money to be a motivating factor in this game, so I'm trying to make it a non-issue.  Everyone's been awesome about not taking advantage in regards to equipment - thank y'all for that![/sblock]



OOC:  Would it be an abuse of our privileges if the Criu saw fit to honor our newest member(s) with a lavish dinner and a night of fine drink and fine music?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2008)

OOC: 

Up to you - the Queen recognizes that the lives of her Bairdéir are fraught with danger and the life expectancy isn't long.  In return for their service to Queen and country she generally doesn't keep too close an eye on their expenses.  Sort of a don't ask don't tell thing . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2008)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I can get out of town tonight.  I think there's a Bairdéir waystation within a couple of hours walk south.  I can shelter there tonight."
> 
> With that, Amhrán begins readying his gear for the journey.
> 
> "Does anyone have anything to send back, or messages for me to deliver?"




"I really feel uncomfortable sending only one person back.  I would accompany but I am not much in a fight.  Anyone have any ideas how to keep one person from making the journey alone?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Skath said:
			
		

> "I really feel uncomfortable sending only one person back. I would accompany but I am not much in a fight. Anyone have any ideas how to keep one person from making the journey alone?"



"I have no such ideas, friend Skath."


			
				Mowgli the GM said:
			
		

> Sort of a don't ask don't tell thing . . .



Cairn hadn't planned to tell anybody!
"Let us visit the finest restaurant in town this evening!  In honor of our new and improved criu!"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cyr*

OOC: Dilis is an NPC, could we send her? Mowgli?



> "I assure you that I am not a violent man by nature, and I only resort to bloodshed when it is absoultely necessary. Apparently I have quite a gift for bringing any fight in which I participate to an almost unbelievably swift and sure end. The fact that this end is due to the death of my opponent is a burden that weighs heavily upon my soul, but I find solace in the fact that all my actions are calculated to best serve our Queen."




"First statement alone would make me flinch. There is no absolutly necessary bloodshed. You are not violent, but you use any excuse to kill. And you justify it by saying you serve the Queen? You are obviously strong and that alone would be deterrent to most attackers, you could use something less lethal then those axes. 

I encountered Bairdéir such as you before. But I never met one who is successful as Bairdéir. People need to have confidence in Bairdéir not fear them.

I didn't get the feeling Queen approves of killing for the sake of killing, especially when it is her own subjects being killed.

I apologize for this harsh statements, as a healer I feel I have to make my point crystal clear. In advance, not to get bogged down with potential disagreement in the middle of some other problem. I don't ask that you agree with me or change your ways, just to be aware I don't agree with such attitude."

Is there anyone of you who is wounded, tired or has some other reason not to go through with this mission and go to the Queen instead to report your findings along with ours?.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cerallos*

"I can go.  Rhuarc is getting tired of lurking about outside the city, and would welcome the chance to stretch his legs.  He'll be an added bit of protection on the journey as well.  I, also, am more comfortable outside than in - I certainly won't mind seeing the last of this place."

He looks at Amhrán.

"When you're ready, sir!  I look forward to getting to know you better."

[sblock=For Cyr]Cerallos will take an opportunity to catch Cyr aside before he leaves.

"Anything I need to know to supervise Amhrán effectively on the trip back?"[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cyr about Amhrán*

[sblock=For GM]
No, not really. He is quite capable on his own. He is little bit dependant on me, we are childhood friends and we went through lot of trauma together, but he IS prince of Toir gan Toradh and fellow Bairdéir so treat him with proper respect. Be careful when in public places, he sometimes lets his temper take over too easily.

OOC: I don't have Amhrán's sheet so I know only what we discussed earlier. IF there are neurosis or phobias, I'll tell about them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "First statement alone would make me flinch. There is no absolutly necessary bloodshed. You are not violent, but you use any excuse to kill. And you justify it by saying you serve the Queen? You are obviously strong and that alone would be deterrent to most attackers, you could use something less lethal then those axes.
> I encountered Bairdéir such as you before. But I never met one who is successful as Bairdéir. People need to have confidence in Bairdéir not fear them.
> I didn't get the feeling Queen approves of killing for the sake of killing, especially when it is her own subjects being killed.
> I apologize for this harsh statements, as a healer I feel I have to make my point crystal clear. In advance, not to get bogged down with potential disagreement in the middle of some other problem. I don't ask that you agree with me or change your ways, just to be aware I don't agree with such attitude."
> Is there anyone of you who is wounded, tired or has some other reason not to go through with this mission and go to the Queen instead to report your findings along with ours?.



"I never said that I use any excuse to kill!  Do not put words in my mouth.  You say that you have encountered Bairdeir like me before -- that statement alone shows me that your mind is closed and already made up.  I am willing to look beyond this serious error for a Bairdeir and give you due consideration for your youth and inexperience, figurative if not actually literal.  Your point is very clear.  I advise you to have a care to how you speak to those whose fate will be intimately tied to your own.  Your words are sharper than any axe!  Also, you would be well-advised to immediately work on developing your sense of humor!  It will serve you very well with this criu!"


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cyr*

You didn't? You said that any fight with you ends up with quick and sure death of your opponent and that you have clear concience because you serve the queen. I apologize for harsh words again, truly I know you not. I may have judged to fast, based only on your one response.

But, please, try to understand how frustrated I get as a healer and peacefull man when people talk about killing. I will keep my mind open and re-evaluate my oppinion on-the-fly as we journey together.

Please, do same for me and don't write me off just yet.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> You didn't? You said that any fight with you ends up with quick and sure death of your opponent and that you have clear concience because you serve the queen. I apologize for harsh words again, truly I know you not. I may have judged to fast, based only on your one response.
> But, please, try to understand how frustrated I get as a healer and peacefull man when people talk about killing. I will keep my mind open and re-evaluate my oppinion on-the-fly as we journey together.
> Please, do same for me and don't write me off just yet.



"What I said about the death of my opponents in battle was intended to be a jest, but I know that you did not experience the events that I was referring to and so didn't understand that.  You see, the first few times that I encountered danger with the criu and we were forced to enter combat, those combats ended in the way that I described. But, please take note that I did also say that this fact caused me much grief, too!  If you judge anyone on only one response again, at least have the courtesy to understand their ENTIRE response, ok?"

"But I understand your frustration.  The horror of the deaths that I have caused is truly a great onus for me.  It is a burden that I try sometimes to lessen with the use of humor.  I did not mean to trivialize the loss of these souls by that humor, and for that, I apologize."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2008)

*Cyr*

"I indeed judged to quickly and such is not my want. I'm weary and lost. I should have waited while I am in full control of my faculties before asking such and passing judgement. Can we try all of this again tomorrow?"

Sudden smile brightens usually grim face. 

"We could yet get along, Bairdéir McSidhe" 

"What date is it anyhow? We were drugged for some time, but I have no idea how much."


Turning to Amhrán:
"Journey safe, my friend. Leave message in our quarters of your whereabouts and new assignement and I'll look for you when I'm able."


----------



## Leif (Feb 18, 2008)

*Carin MacSidhe*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Sudden smile brightens usually grim face.
> 
> "We could yet get along, Bairdéir MacSidhe"
> 
> "What date is it anyhow? We were drugged for some time, but I have no idea how much."




"I believe that we shall, indeed, Bairdéir Torámh, and I look forward to it!

OOC:  Assuming that Cairn knows what day it is, he will tell Cyr.  Leif, however, has no idea, nor even what time of day it is for the characters.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

OCC - OK, we know Cerralos is going with Amhrán.  I'm getting kinda bored, if there is nothing else, can we pass time till Gavril's little date (with death)?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cyr*

OOC: I agree. We part with our team members, we should also discuss if it is good idea to parade him into the house before they announce him criminal in public.

Cyr eats and then rests for several hours. Hopefully, Gavril will return by then. 

In the meantime: "Should we make an excuse to enter the house again and parade me in front of everyone there? Do you think it's worth the risk? Or you have a lead as to who is behind all of this?"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

"Personally I do not like the idea of having Cyr seen in the Maor's house.  I think it is one quick way to make some enemies."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

"OK, what are our objectives?  We need to find out for sure if it's the Maora who's pulling the Maor's strings - Gavril seems best . . . um . . . positioned to make that assessment.  She winks at Gavril.  At least he will be, if he can live up to his reputation.  It does seem to strain the bounds of coincidence that Clún is going to visit Radharc, and that the rulers of each are old friends, and that each appears to be having trouble accomodating Bairdéir.  So we need to find out what's going on there.  Finally, we need to know if the Daoine in the city are linked to all of this or if they are a separate problem.  Skáth may be best suited to pursue that, though I'm not sure.  Does that cover it?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"That would seem to sum it up nicely, Dílis.  But I don't understand why you place priority on the information about the Daoine?

OOC:  personally, I'm all for keeping Cyr as an ace in the hole for us, instead of parading him around.  The rest of us have been seen by anyone who bothered to look, but an extra pair of eyes and hands might just really give us an edge in dealing with these villains.  And I'm okay with advancing time:  We'd better hurry while Gavril still has it up!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2008)

"My understanding, and it is may be wrong, is that the Daoine presence is causing the strange air of mistrust and malise that hangs over the city. Eliminating them might well stop it. Further they seem to be allied with our enemies." 

When talk turns to his evening, he adopts an air of false modesty. "Who can say what nature will begat when man and woman are together."


----------



## Leif (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Who can say what nature will begat when man and woman are together."



"I'll wager that THAT depends to a significant degree upon the man and the woman in question!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 20, 2008)

*What to do, what to do?*

OOC: OK, if someone will tell me where each of you are going/what you're doing, I'll try to take care of your actions efficiently.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn is just standing relaxed and engaging in playful banter with Gavril and the others.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 20, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "My understanding, and it is may be wrong, is that the Daoine presence is causing the strange air of mistrust and malise that hangs over the city. Eliminating them might well stop it. Further they seem to be allied with our enemies."
> 
> When talk turns to his evening, he adopts an air of false modesty. "Who can say what nature will begat when man and woman are together."




"I must have missed this somewhere.  I assumed the 'air of mistrust'  was still unclear and maybe it's my Daoine birth clouding my judgment but couldn't it be caused by a unfair ruler, say Fidel?.  Maybe the Daoine were just hired help for that traitor.  I think we need some more hard evidence before we go making assumptions that Daoine are to blame."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cyr*

I'm new to your investigation so I won't comment on it.

Gavril, might I suggest modesty and moderation at this particular time? It would not do to be caught in incriminating position with someone important, it would further undermine Bairdéir (and thus queens) cause. And any such situation would leave you vulnerable. And if I misjudged again, I apologize, My comment is based upon your declaration as a lover and jokes others are throwing at you. 

Friend Skath, I believe that he means Daoine could be directly responsible for the emotion, not that they are to blame for starting this up.

How do you know there are Daoine deBith involved?


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I don't know, fellows, I think Gavril may have the right idea here.  Certainly we should do more investigating before any rash action is taken, but I wouln't be srprised at all if the Daoine DeBith were behind this whole thing.  In fact, I'm just almost sure that they are behind it!  The bunch of homewreckers!"


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 20, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "I don't know, fellows, I think Gavril may have the right idea here.  Certainly we should do more investigatig before any rash action is taken, but I wouln't be srprised at all if the Daoine DeBith were behind this whole thing.  In fact, I'm just almost sure that they are behind it!  The bunch of homewreckers!"




"prejudice much?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I'm sorry, Skáth, of course I don't mean you....I was just reminded of the whole situation with my sister and myself.  I intended no offense."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I fear you have not misjudged me Cyr, but the reason for my mission is to bait the lioness in her den. If the Maora is indeed the woman behind much of the mischief here, then that is what I need to discover. As for her own designs, I'm am not quite so vain as to assume she is completely blinded by my charms. I have no doubt she would try to use my presence to further her own ends. That is why I hope the rest of you will be able to get the Maor out of his palace quietly while the lady and I are 'indisposed'. My hope is that with him out of the picture whatever she is plotting will serve to incriminate her rather than allow her to use me. I hope that I can count on you, Skáth, to once more slip in unnoticed to be there to back me up should I find myself in distress."

In response to the question about the Daoine deBith being involved Gavril replies. "They attacked us when were meeting with a witness who had valuable information. They or at least one who appeared to be in league with them slew our witness and they fell upon us. Though we were loath to join a battle, we had the choice of being slain or fighting back. As you can see we survived the encounter. I shall say no more in respect of your sensibilities."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Just give me some idea how to convince the Maor that he should leave at a time when his loving wife is upstairs in the arms of another man, and I'd say we'll have ourselves a plan!  .....  No undue offense intended, Gavril."


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "I'm sorry, Skáth, of course I don't mean you....I was just reminded of the whole situation with my sister and myself.  I intended no offense."




OOC - Leif, does the party know if your family history as it pertains to my kind?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I fear you have not misjudged me Cyr, but the reason for my mission is to bait the lioness in her den. If the Maora is indeed the woman behind much of the mischief here, then that is what I need to discover. As for her own designs, I'm am not quite so vain as to assume she is completely blinded by my charms. I have no doubt she would try to use my presence to further her own ends. That is why I hope the rest of you will be able to get the Maor out of his palace quietly while the lady and I are 'indisposed'. My hope is that with him out of the picture whatever she is plotting will serve to incriminate her rather than allow her to use me. I hope that I can count on you, Skáth, to once more slip in unnoticed to be there to back me up should I find myself in distress."
> 
> In response to the question about the Daoine deBith being involved Gavril replies. "They attacked us when were meeting with a witness who had valuable information. They or at least one who appeared to be in league with them slew our witness and they fell upon us. Though we were loath to join a battle, we had the choice of being slain or fighting back. As you can see we survived the encounter. I shall say no more in respect of your sensibilities."




To Gavril in response to his last paragraph,

"I am one of the first to say most of my kind give the few well-meaning of us a bad rap, and there is no question we were attacked by them, however, if I can be controlled by our queen, so can they and our old friend.  To say the Daoine deBith are adding fuel to any fires is not accurate at this point.

Of course, I will be happy to keep an eye on you, Gavril.  However if you do bed her, I might have to turn a head and that may put you in danger."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 22, 2008)

*Cyr*

You are aware we are talking about kidnapping Maor from his own house at a time when his neighbor is visiting? And that would really give Bairdéir increase in popularity...

OOC: if Cyr doesn't yet know about the visit, just ignore last part of first sentence

Anyhow, IF we proceed with such plan, I can pacify him. For a time he would be like a puppet in our hands. But I think we should try everything else before that.

Skáth, can you find others of your kind? Or find out if Radharc emissary is staying in Maor's house?


[sblock=Additional description]
The backpack he is wearing is big one, think modern hiking backpacks with steel back supports and number of various straps and pockets all around it...when filled it would probably weight at least 80 lbs if not more.

Now it looks about 2/3 and judging by his movement, Cyr is either much stronger then he looks or content is lighter then average.
[/sblock]

OOC: Are we alone in a room?
[sblock=If yes]
Cyr takes careful stock of his backpack, taking out number of small jars, bottles and vials, leather bundle with some needle points protruding, small pouches with dry herbs, candles of various fragrances and colors etc...also, from the backpack he takes few unfinished products, smells them, tries them and then returns some and discards others.

From the bottom comes finely crafted and packed leather armor which Cyr looks at absently and then returns without really seeing it. He tests back supports on the backpack with same absent minded expression and then returns to his usual self, taking out small leather bound book and several prayer books along with tightly packed religious regalia quickly inspecting them and returning back.
[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*funny*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> You are aware we are talking about kidnapping Maor from his own house at a time when his neighbor is visiting? And that would really give Bairdéir increase in popularity...
> 
> OOC: if Cyr doesn't yet know about the visit, just ignore last part of first sentence
> 
> ...





OOC - Hence the name...


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 22, 2008)

*umm...*

OOC: What name? MAybe I'm little slow, but please explain...


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 22, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: What name? MAybe I'm little slow, but please explain...




Neurotic.  The unpacking and repacking of your bag for no reason, it's a bit neurotic.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 22, 2008)

*Aha moment*

Aha.

I thought you meant Cyr...

And it's not without reason, I didn't have time for inventory since the escape. And altough OOC I know that my stuff is here, IC Cyr has no idea what he salvaged from the dunegeon

Neurotic is an old nick I used in highschool on MUD (anybody remember those   ) when I played fighting machine that went !AARRRGGH!! more often then speaking nicely...somehow, it stick.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

*Carin's family history*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> OOC - Leif, does the party know if your family history as it pertains to my kind?



OOC:  My presumption was that everyone but Cyr knows all about it, and he'll probably learn it soon enough.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 26, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> You are aware we are talking about kidnapping Maor from his own house at a time when his neighbor is visiting? And that would really give Bairdéir increase in popularity...
> 
> OOC: if Cyr doesn't yet know about the visit, just ignore last part of first sentence
> 
> ...




"I can not just 'sense' others like me, only seek them out just as you."

OOC - OK guys, so what is the plan?


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 26, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar Torámh*

Cyr eats and goes to sleep as soon as Gavril leaves or discussion of what to do next finishes, whatever occures first.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2008)

*What Next?*

OOC: Looks like Gavril's up (so to speak), unless anyone has anything else specific to do.  Do I understand that the plan is for Skáth to sneak in and monitor?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

OOC: My hope was that while Gavril was inside, Skáth would stay close to provide back up and that the others would spirit the Maor out of the house for his safety and Gavrils. I'm not sure that everyone is on board with Gavril's plan.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: My hope was that while Gavril was inside, Skáth would stay close to provide back up and that the others would spirit the Maor out of the house for his safety and Gavrils. I'm not sure that everyone is on board with Gavril's plan.



OOC:  That was my understanding also.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 27, 2008)

*Kidnapping*

OOC: Cyr is against it, but as a newbie in the team he will go with others. Nobody commented on my post earlier about taking Maor.

Earlier post


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

Dang it!  Double Posting butt munchers!


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Cyr is against it, but as a newbie in the team he will go with others. Nobody commented on my post earlier about taking Maor.
> 
> Earlier post




OOC:  But, I thought you said you could pacify him so that this wouldn't be a problem?  I"m willing to consider an alternative plan, if you have one.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry, I thought I responded to the earlier post. Anyway, what I intended to say was that we need not take him by force, you could get him out of his palace on a pretence or even for a legitimate reason. If we knew where the Fey were that would be a good reason to get him out or merely to reveal that his military officers and a woman are plotting against him. Sharing with him the problems in neighboring Redharc (sp?) on the eve of his intended visit would do as well. Getting the ring off him should be a priority too.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Skath*

OCC - I'd like to see if we could also get the Maor out without force, in fact, I think we would abandon if he does not will ingly come with us.  Skath will gladly provide support to Gavril though realize the 'support' will be minimal.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 28, 2008)

*Cyr alternative plan*

I'll risk repeating myself in stating that I don0t yet know all the circumstances, but my suggestion would be something like this:

Send open letter from Bairdéir to Maor that states that sense of fear and distrust has been tracked to the lair of Daoine deBith operating within  in the city. This goes in hope that someone will intercept it and react on it.

Second avenue of attack would be covertly getting the letter of warning to Maor that states there is assasination attempt brewing from Radharc, with assassin already within his own dungeons. This assassin was brought in the house only so he can get to know inside. The plan was to let him escape, and voila, he escaped! Either sign it as Bairdéir or find, which I admit is unlikely in this short time, loyal servant that Maor would recognize and sign him. Ideally, letter should appear to Maor without anyone giving it to him, maybe falling from the ceiling or appearing on his chair so he sits on it via some serious sneaking or disguise.

Third and final is Gavril giving hints that he is dissatisfied in Bairdéir service, his leg giving him trouble and Queen not listening to his needs to be a teacher in Bairdéir academy. That he is looking for a place to be his own man and that he is willing to consider alternate employer offer. All this could go at the same time and in the meantime we can try to track deBith in the city. I can go on for a day or two more if need be.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I like the way you think. I can certainly work on your third suggestion. The other two will of course happen much more slowly if the source of the letters is not to be obvious."


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I am interested to hear how you will get a message to Maor covertly, and in such a way that he will not immediately dismiss it as a hoax."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 7, 2008)

*Skath*

"I think I could be useful here.  I don't think he would dismiss a message from a like-able fellow such as myself." sheepish grin


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Hmm, that raises another challenge:  how to make the message small enough for Skath to carry, and yet large enough for Maor to read!"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 7, 2008)

*Cyr*

The implementation is simple for first and third.

We write letter and send it via runner or messenger. Or one of you delivers it to some servant.

Third is on Gavrils shoulders.

Second depends heavily on it being mysterious enough. If it falls down from ceiling or appears on his chair he will at least read it...

First letter, if it reaches him, may make him more susceptible to suggestion in the second. Or not. It is really out of our hands. And depends heavily on Skath's stealth abilities.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2008)

*All Dressed Up . . .*

At long last, Gavril is cleaned, coiffed, perfumed, and dressed to the nines for his date with destiny . . . um . . . royalty.  He and Skáth head out to the Maoral Mansion.

What do the rest of the Críu plan for the time of their absence?  And did you want to send a letter with Skáth for him to plant?  If so, what will the letter say?


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn has no special plans that he is aware of.  He was just going to hang loose with the rest of the Críu, and be "on-call" for whatever arises.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cyr*

OOC: Well, I was hoping for some more discussion, but it is somewhat slow in last week or so...here is first draft (I'll take some time and study hints you got before, but this should come from others not from Cyr as he doesn't know everything yet...)

Public letter from Bairdéir to Maor:
Honorable Sir,

it has come to our attention that there is plot afoot to remove You from your position, it's power usurped by as of yet unknown person or persons. As Queen's Bairdéir we investigated the threat and tracked it's source to at least one woman, one man and several Daoine deBith operating in the city. The latter are also responsible for the atmosphere of fear and mistrust within the city. Tonight we are going to investigate further and track them to their lair.

Always at Your service

Queens Bairdéir



Secret letter from Bairdéir to Maor:
Honorable Sir,
There is a threat to your life. You are proving to be too resistant to outside influence even with aid of magical device that was given to you and plan is brewing to remove or assassinate You. Please remove and isolate or destroy the ring You wear as it opens you to outside influences. 

There were prisoners taken into your house which conveniently enough escaped after being given detailed tour of Your residence in guise of servants.

This letter will hopefully reach You without anybody else reading it first. Please, take heart in knowing there are forces working toward stopping this threat before it can do real harm.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2008)

*Skath*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, I was hoping for some more discussion, but it is somewhat slow in last week or so...here is first draft (I'll take some time and study hints you got before, but this should come from others not from Cyr as he doesn't know everything yet...)
> 
> Public letter from Bairdéir to Maor:
> Honorable Sir,
> ...






Knowing Cyr means no harm by the letter but still his ire is now up!!!  "For once and for all we do not know the Daoine deBith are part of this.  We can suspect all we want but at this point we have no proof so it should not be stated!  Do you realize that if I am seen, it could well put my life in danger as well as others who are innocent?

Also, how do you know his ring has any part in this?"


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Easy, Skath. This is something you yourself said. I understand it creates dangers for you and your kind, but this is just so everything is on the table. We need to discuss final version of both letters.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 18, 2008)

*Skath*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Easy, Skath. This is something you yourself said. I understand it creates dangers for you and your kind, but this is just so everything is on the table. We need to discuss final version of both letters.




"You are mistaken, I never said my kind were responsible for the possible assassination only for the attack on us.  It is very likely the two are unrelated."

Tired of arguing, Skath leaves.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2008)

*OOC Confused*

?? I thought Skath had suggested it initialy, I know there was some talk that atmosphere here is such because of long term influence of deBith...and that there was some kind of encounter with them...   

I admit, Cyr shouldn't know that, but as I said, I just wanted to forward letter draft so we have something to discuss...

Here is what quick scan found out...

"I've heard there are disturbing things happening in the city. A friend of mine in the palace guard service disappeared last night - he did not appear for his duties today. I am worried about him."

"I overheard a conversation between three people several days ago. I don't know who they were, but from the content of their conversation they are military, and since they were within these walls I have to assume they belong to Maor Clún's militia or guard. They were talking about plans to kill the Maor, because 'she can't control him as well as she'd like.' They also said, 'As long as he's wearing the ring we won't have too much trouble, but she still doesn't feel comfortable. She'll want to take him out of the picture as soon as she can.'

I also think that the Maor has some sort of action planned against Radharc. There's a 'state visit' in the works, but there's also an awful lot of activity amongst the military types - more than there should be for the kind of visit they have planned. It doesn't make sense, because the Maor has been friends with Maor Radharc for as long as I can remember - long before Queen Máthair began her reign. They fought the Queen together, and surrendered together as well."

"All three were men; the woman they referred to was not present. However, it sounded as though 'she' is their superior in some way. Local accent - most of our military are home grown. I never actually saw them; if I'd been in a position to do so I'd have been seen myself. I only strongly suspect they are military from the content of their speech. I don't know that for sure. Among the three I overheard, there was banter indicating they are of equal rank."


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, I was hoping for some more discussion, but it is somewhat slow in last week or so...here is first draft (I'll take some time and study hints you got before, but this should come from others not from Cyr as he doesn't know everything yet...)
> 
> Public letter from Bairdéir to Maor:
> Honorable Sir,
> ...



"Okay, where to begin?  

First of all, I think sending a letter of any kind to anyone is an EXTRAORDINARILY bad idea!  We absolutely do not want to tip our hand and let anyone, friend or foe, know our thoughts on this matter.  We need to keep our secrets SECRET until we know enough to take definitive action to end this case.

Second, I, like Skath, disagree with much of the letter.

Now, what I _might_ agree to do is to make up a letter that is purposely filled with mistakes and misleading information so that any villains who see it may think that we are totally confused about the situation."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cyr*

It is exactly the idea that we tip our hand to those we seek. As we don't know enough to do something about it, and quite frankly, you seem to run out of leads, this might stirr things enough that someone will won't us silenced. And THEN we act, hopefully you will hold back your axe enough so that at least someone can be captured and questioned.

Skath, I didn't say that your people are responsible for assasination, just for feeling of fear and distrust in the city. Maybe wording might be changed so that it comes through more clearly.


OOC: I presented idea before I wrote anything about the content of the letter, please don't flame on me now


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2008)

*Gavril*

The dapper swordsman continues on to his assignation, blissfully unaware of the heated exchange in his wake. His mind is carefully considering all the possibilities of the evening.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2008)

OOC:  Where are Cerallos and Bear when we need them?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

*Béar Speaks His Mind*

OOC:

Ask and ye shall receive (sometimes, at least)!  Cerallos is preparing for his journey w/ Amhran to inform the Queen of the findings so far.

IC:

"Hold a moment, Skáth. I like the question of Daoine involvement as little as you, but you did indeed say that the Daoine are almost certainly responsible for the feeling of unease in the city."

[sblock=For Mike Only]Some of the Daoine would likely be fostering this environment deliberately in order to feed on the emotions generated.[/sblock]

Continuing on, the warrior demonstrates the intelligence that is often overlooked by others who cannot see past his grotesquely ugly face and form.

"We do know for certain that Daoine were involved in the attack on the unfortunate guard - or on us - and that our old friend Deasaigh was almost certainly a part of that as well.  It is easy to assume a connection between this attack and current events because the guard was there to give us information about these events.  However, we have no proof of this connection, and it's also entirely possible that the Daoine attack was primarily against us and that the guard was collateral damage.

I think that if we _do_ decide to send a letter, we should not mention the possible Daoine connection for two reasons.  First, the atmosphere in the city has possibly grown slowly over time, such that few who reside here are actually aware of it consciously - thus the mention may well prove meaningless.  It's possible that it could bring such a trend to consciousness in the reader, but then we come to the second reason.  To make such a statement in this context would certainly tie the Daoine involvement to the assassination attempt in the mind of the reader of the letter, whether we intend it to do so or not - this is possibly unfair to the Daoine.  Should we come across more solid evidence of a direct Daoine connection, we can certainly make that known.  Otherwise, we can deal with the Daoine enclave and its effect on the emotional overtones of the city after we've taken care of the immediate threat."

Even those who have known Béar for the past two and a half years have rarely heard him speak at such length - he may have used up his conversational quota for the next two . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

*Out of Order*

OOC:

I know the last post was a bit outside the timeline, as Skáth and Gavril have left for the assignation, but it seemed like a good time to get Béar involved so we'll insert it.

Next up . . .


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 22, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will go to Gavril's room to meet up with him.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

*All Dressed Up . . .*

The well dressed dandy makes his jaunty way through the city, the pep in his step hiding the partially sober thoughts behind his eyes.

Skáth, Gavril's tiny shadow, flits from tree top to drainspout high above, his presence undetectable by any but the birds who share his airspace.

At the residence, the guards at the gate smile knowingly when Gavril presents himself.

"A moment sir, while we summon a page to escort you."


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe perpetuates the secondary timeline...*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "I think that if we _do_ decide to send a letter, we should not mention the possible Daoine connection for two reasons.  First, the atmosphere in the city has possibly grown slowly over time, such that few who reside here are actually aware of it consciously - thus the mention may well prove meaningless.  It's possible that it could bring such a trend to consciousness in the reader, but then we come to the second reason.  To make such a statement in this context would certainly tie the Daoine involvement to the assassination attempt in the mind of the reader of the letter, whether we intend it to do so or not - this is possibly unfair to the Daoine.  Should we come across more solid evidence of a direct Daoine connection, we can certainly make that known.  Otherwise, we can deal with the Daoine enclave and its effect on the emotional overtones of the city after we've taken care of the immediate threat."



"Yes, Bear, that is a very good point!  Such a letter could very easily be the spark that ignites a witch-hunt.  We do not want the deaths of any innocent daoine to be laid to the charge of the Bairdeir!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

Dílis continues the discussion after Skáth and Gavril make their exit.

"Indeed, it's one thing for the folk of the realm to suspect Daoine in general whenever something goes wrong.  But as Bairdéir our word carries extra weight, so before we make an accusation - or the appearance of one - we should insure that our words are true."


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Although, Dilis, I have to say that there is some merit in Cyr's suggestion that we allow an inaccurate message to leak out to provoke some move on the part of these villains.  Still, as you say, we would not want to do anything that would reflect poorly on either the bairdeir or our Queen.  Do you suppose that we could find a way to accomplish the purpose of "villain flushing" without doing damage to the reputations that we must protect?  Cyr, can you think of a way that this can be done?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2008)

Gavril does his best to look like he has every intention of having a stimulating discussion on the moral of the citizens this evening as he awaits the page. His heart races with the thrill of the hunt.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 24, 2008)

*Skáth*

Before they are too close to the Maor's house, Skáth will fly down to Gavril and ask,

"Do you want me inside with you?  If so, Do you want me in the same room?  If this is to be the case, I will need some time to find an alternative way in or a quick diversion to allow me entrance through the same door without being seen."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Definately inside and perferably in the same room or at least within shouting distance."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar Tórramh*

Yes, good points all. As Gavril already went we have already omitted sending of 'regular' hidden letter.

If we are to send 'flushing' letter we can do it without implicating either Bairdéir or Daoine deBith. But, I don't see the need to hide our identities as Bairdéir, they already know we or at least YOU are in the city. And we need to become targets for flushing to be successful. If they only go deeper into hiding, we accomplished nothing. But, of course, since this letter is for flushing out bad guys we don't need to sign it.

We can adjust the letter to exclude any mention of Daoine, but that does mention assassination and raid upon their hideout. Problem could be of course if they don't have hide out as such so it could pay to avoid such reference.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Cyr, I just think that a letter like that might be perceived by some to be cowardly, and that would reflect poorly on the Bairdeir as a whole, not just us.  I think that we should be careful to avoid that possibility when the letter is drafted."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar Torramh*

That's why we are discussing it. I'm open to sugestions, my mind is still muddled by the drugs. We can also scrape the idea, I won't mind, it was an idea not solution to all our problems.

Does anybody has an idea how else we could proceed? Would you please think on it, I'm going to sleep. Maybe I get something better while sleeping.


Cyr retires to wherever he was assigned and catches up on his sleep, meditating before and after and taking purgatives to clear his system from any remaining drugs. After he awakes he also communes with his spirit advisor trying to glean something more from what happened before.

OOC: Almost wrote "solution to question of life, universe and everything"  
OOC2: by purgatives I mean those that will not force Cyr to remain indoors for eternity while he 'cleans', but rather those that help organism clear by increasing metabolic speed or oxidatives or by some other means...I'll post names after I had time to review the list...
OOC3: also, GM, you hadn't yet approved any from the list of herbs I sent you and until you say otherwise, I'll use whole list as is...


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  With Cyr purging himself and sleeping, Gavril cavorting with the womenfolk, Skath watching the cavorting (voyeur!!  ), and Bear and Cerrallos not immediately at hand, Cairn finds himself somewhat at loose ends.  He will use some of this time to practice up on his cooking and baking skills and make himself a savory meat pie.  After this repast, he will try to sneak in a nap.  All the while, of course, Cairn in thinking as hard as he can about the situation and possible solutions.  He is hoping that an answer will suddenly spring into his mind.........  But...... so far...........he's got zilch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2008)

*All Dressed Up . . .*

The page escorts Gavril into the Maora's parlor, where he finds her waiting.  She rises at his entrance, and the dandy is again struck by her classic beauty - perfection itself.

She greets him warmly before moving gracefully to a sideboard.  "May I offer you a drink or other refreshment before we get down to our discussion?"


In the meantime, Skáth has managed to slip into the residence behind Gavril long enough to figure out about where the Maora's window would be, slip back out and locate the proper window from the outside (at least, he _thinks_ it's the proper window . . . it opens into a richly appointed bedroom).


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 26, 2008)

*Cyr, the drug lord*

If available, from the depths of Cyr's backpack rises Yulpris. It is freely given to Gavril to resist any and all chemical attempts on his well being...

OOC: I know this is little backdated, but I just found enough time to review the list...

[sblock=Yulpris]
Very Rare, 600d per dose, only grows in boggy soil on Setha Heath.
The plant is mashed and dried to a green crystallized dust, then mixed with hot water and drunk as a tea.
Effect: Greatly stimulates the body's own immune defenses, giving a blanket +5 to HT vs. all diseases and most poisons, for a month
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril is effusive with his own greeting. "Yes, a drink would be wonderful. Would you mind if I open a window, I am rather warm suddenly?" He slips to a window before she answers and places himself and his distinctive hat close to the glass. Gavril will wait for an assent before opening it. He takes a moment to admire her form while her back is to him at the sideboard. _Oh the things I do for queen and country._ It is all he can do not to lick his lips. 

OOC: Note that Gavril does not intend to consume anything given to him by the Maora!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2008)

*Gavril*

Once he has his drink, Gavril will make a circuit of the room admiring the art or other decorative pieces, commenting favorably on them. As he moves he'll be looking for all the possible entrances and exits as well as hiding places, peep holes, anything out of the ordinary that a brief search might reveal. He will pretend to drink as he goes, but simply smell the drink carefully. If a good oportunity to discard the drink in a plant, a vase, a chamber pot etc. presents itself he will shield the action with his body. Returning to the Maora he says, "Ah for all the lovely things in this room yours is the surpassing beauty."


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 29, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril is effusive with his own greeting. "Yes, a drink would be wonderful. Would you mind if I open a window, I am rather warm suddenly?" He slips to a window before she answers and places himself and his distinctive hat close to the glass. Gavril will wait for an assent before opening it. He takes a moment to admire her form while her back is to him at the sideboard. _Oh the things I do for queen and country._ It is all he can do not to lick his lips.
> 
> OOC: Note that Gavril does not intend to consume anything given to him by the Maora!




As Skáth sees Gavril at the window he will fly up and if the Maora's back is turned when Gavril opens it he will fly in and find a hiding spot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2008)

*A Very Important Date . . .*

Skáth has no difficulty finding an opportune moment to slip into the room.  As he's gliding up into a shadowy corner, he notices Gavril discreetly emptying his cup into a potted plant.

The Maora accepts Gavril's compliment graciously, and the two continue to make small talk for a short time before the beautiful woman becomes considerably more aggressive - her talk is filled with flirty double entendrés, and she is plainly enjoying the seduction game.  She is quite accomplished at it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2008)

*Meanwhile, Back At The Church . . .*

Dílis speaks up to whomever remains in the room at the church.

"Does anyone else think it odd at all that the Maora was so brazen with her husband standing right there?  Or that her husband said not a word - didn't even appear troubled in the least - about it?  I don't know enough about him or his, um, proclivities to judge, but it struck me as quite strange . . ."


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Dílis speaks up to whomever remains in the room at the church.
> "Does anyone else think it odd at all that the Maora was so brazen with her husband standing right there?  Or that her husband said not a word - didn't even appear troubled in the least - about it?  I don't know enough about him or his, um, proclivities to judge, but it struck me as quite strange . . ."



"Well, realistically, she may have been, um, given to these proclivities, for some time now.  Perhaps he has become used to it?  I mean she may have been rather, um, wanton long before this."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2008)

*Dílis Again*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, realistically, she may have been, um, given to these proclivities, for some time now.  Perhaps he has become used to it?  I mean she may have been rather, um, wanton long before this."




"Right, but ruling authority rests with the Maor in this case - it was he who was granted the position, and her authority flows from him.  And authority was his before Ma . . . the Queen established her realm.  If he wanted her stopped he should have been able to do so long since."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2008)

*Gavril*

Though it takes a supreme effort of will and requires him to play against type, Gavril attempts to be coy. He'll require the Maora test out her skills of seduction. Along the way he'll give a few hints, flirt a bit and try to get her talking about current events and moral. He'll work the question in using them as part of the flattery and flirtation, making it seem more like a game, since he is supposted to be here to talk about moral among other things. 

OOC: With any luck he'll push some bottons that might allow his diminutive companion to get some hints about her.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2008)

*A Very Important Date . . .*

The lady cavalierly dismisses any notions that morale in the city suffers, asserting strongly that she thoroughly enjoys her walks through the city, mingling with the 'common folk' at market, etc.

"Come Gavril . . . you were not so shy at our first meeting, and we both know why you are truly here.  Let's not waste the time we have in meaningless chit chat when there are other ways we can pleasure each other so much more effectively."

With that, Gavril finds himself caught up in a whirlwind of flying clothes, twining arms and legs and bedsheets and is unable to resist further.  He succumbs to her advances and joins her in the bed.

[sblock=OOC]Mike, what will Skáth do while the two of them are involved?  Will he stay in the room, watch, turn his back?[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2008)

*Skath*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Though it takes a supreme effort of will and requires him to play against type, Gavril attempts to be coy. He'll require the Maora test out her skills of seduction. Along the way he'll give a few hints, flirt a bit and try to get her talking about current events and moral. He'll work the question in using them as part of the flattery and flirtation, making it seem more like a game, since he is supposted to be here to talk about moral among other things.
> 
> OOC: With any luck he'll push some bottons that might allow his diminutive companion to get some hints about her.




As Skath listens to the conversation, he gets the hint Gavril is asking questions to raise emotions in the Maora.  He will tune into her and try and read her as Gavril leads her down his path.

OOC - Mike, I know this may be very dangerous, just let me know what you'd like me to roll.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 2, 2008)

*Skath*

OOC - Skath is here to keep an eye on Gavril and he can not do that when his eyes are closed.  As they are distracted he will go through her clothes and the room they are currently in.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 3, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: I'm not sure about time line, if Cyr went to bed before this ignore this comment.

I'm not sure about her being too concerned about his reactions. If she is on the conspiracy and I think it likely as the enemy would need someone close to him to put everything in place, he may be merely a puppet which still resists few of its strings.

As she stands to inherit his rule if he is killed, I believe she is prime suspect in this case. Unfortunately, we don't have any evidence or means of getting to him safely.

OOC2: I'll be a little spotty in posting until first of May as I'm home babysitting. NPC Cyr as neccessary. In combat his tactics is pacify everything and everybody around (unless he is observed by general populace). He preffers talk to violence and will strongly object to or even block killing strike. In combat he will mostly do combo: parry, disarm, trip, disable (with parry being optional and depending on combat order). Healing as needed. Combat is with spriit protection, retreat with haste. Mowgly, please warn me before darkmoon approaches...


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:   Hahaha, Cyr's gone!     Let the bloodletting begin!!!! j/k. j/k, j/k    

IC:  "Cyr is absolutely right about one thing:  If Mayora succeeds to power upon Mayor's death, then she is not just a prime suspect, she is THE prime suspect.  Even if she is innocent, we must investigate and either clear her, or arrest her before we can proceed.  Thank you, Cyr, I have no valid excuse for not already having begun this process.  This should have been the very first thing that we did in this investigation!"

OOC:  Welcome to kop skool 101.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 3, 2008)

*If you can't beat them join them...*

Figuring that his ploy is hopeless Gavril throws himself into his work, trying his best to distract and please the lady. His goal is to keep her mind from whatever plots she might try to hatch. 

OOC: [sblock]As a purely practical consideration he'll try to position himself where he can keep an eye on the lady (boy he's using that term loosely   ) and the door. Above and behind might be best...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2008)

*A Very Important Date . . .*

Skáth finds himself unable to 'read' the Maora during her conversation with Gavril.

As Gavril and the Maora begin taking their pleasure, Skáth boldly makes his way down and around the room to search.  He finds little of interest there - the room, furnishings, and clothing appear surprisingly ordinary.  However . . .

[sblock=For Mike]Skáth is also keeping an 'eye' on the emotional emanations from his friend and the Maora (he can hardly help himself - a tasty morsel that should see him sated as well as or better than they are).  And a strange thing happens.  Very shortly after they start, the flow of emotions from them halts completely.  Though he can see them with his eyes, emotionally neither of them appears to be present.  Roll perception (3d6, of course) for Skáth, please.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 4, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Skáth finds himself unable to 'read' the Maora during her conversation with Gavril.
> 
> As Gavril and the Maora begin taking their pleasure, Skáth boldly makes his way down and around the room to search.  He finds little of interest there - the room, furnishings, and clothing appear surprisingly ordinary.  However . . .
> 
> [sblock=For Mike]Skáth is also keeping an 'eye' on the emotional emanations from his friend and the Maora (he can hardly help himself - a tasty morsel that should see him sated as well as or better than they are).  And a strange thing happens.  Very shortly after they start, the flow of emotions from them halts completely.  Though he can see them with his eyes, emotionally neither of them appears to be present.  Roll perception (3d6, of course) for Skáth, please.[/sblock]




http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1550141/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2008)

*A Very Important Date . . .*

[sblock=For Mike]Just before the emanation of emotions (how's that for alliteration?) stops, Skáth notices an actual reversal of the flow, an implosion of sorts.  It's a little hard to describe what I'm trying to get at, but if you think emotional black hole you'll be getting pretty close.  It would appear that the Maora is feeding on the emotions generated by Gavril during their encounter.  There is no lessening of the Gavril's enthusiasm for his sport - it doesn't appear that he's in physical danger.[/sblock]

[sblock=For Scott]Immediately after his climax, Gavril passes out and will remain unconscious for a few hours.  On awakening, he feels a little disconnected - he just doesn't have his usual zest for life, he can't really connect emotionally with events in the real world.[/sblock]

Gavril and the Maora Clún engage themselves for about 45 minutes.  Immediately following the conclusion of their sport, Gavril collapses unconscious to the bed.  The Maora appears sated, but not tired in the least.  She rises and checks Gavril's pulse, a small, satisfied smile playing about her luscious lips.  She dresses in a nightgown and slips from the room.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 5, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Mike]Just before the emanation of emotions (how's that for alliteration?) stops, Skáth notices an actual reversal of the flow, an implosion of sorts.  It's a little hard to describe what I'm trying to get at, but if you think emotional black hole you'll be getting pretty close.  It would appear that the Maora is feeding on the emotions generated by Gavril during their encounter.  There is no lessening of the Gavril's enthusiasm for his sport - it doesn't appear that he's in physical danger.[/sblock]
> 
> [sblock=For Scott]Immediately after his climax, Gavril passes out and will remain unconscious for a few hours.  On awakening, he feels a little disconnected - he just doesn't have his usual zest for life, he can't really connect emotionally with events in the real world.[/sblock]
> 
> Gavril and the Maora Clún engage themselves for about 45 minutes.  Immediately following the conclusion of their sport, Gavril collapses unconscious to the bed.  The Maora appears sated, but not tired in the least.  She rises and checks Gavril's pulse, a small, satisfied smile playing about her luscious lips.  She dresses in a nightgown and slips from the room.




OOC - I understand what you are getting at, Mike. 

IX - Does the Maora leave the room at any time during Gavril's sleep?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2008)

OOC: She leaves immediately after putting on her nightgown and checking his pulse.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  I presume that Cairn is still with the rest of his friends other than Gavril and Skath.

"I hope that our friend Gavril is, um, making out well (?) with Maora Clun.  Hopefully we'll hear some positive news before too awfully long."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gathering himself together, Gavril tosses on his clothes somewhat haphazardly and tries to clear his head. Once he establishes that the Maora is gone he calls out softly, "Skáth?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2008)

*A Very Important Date . . .*

After a couple of hours (if Skáth waits that long once the Maora leaves) Gavril rouses himself and calls softly for Skáth.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 6, 2008)

*Skath*

When Gavril calls for Skath, Skath will fly down as close as he can and still stay hidden.  He will reply, "I am here, but I'd like very much not to be."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Likewise, let's get the hell out of here." He get's to his feet and heads for the exit. "Care to hitch a ride in my hat?" As he starts for the door he asks, "Do you have any idea what she did to me, I mean beyond the obvious?"


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 7, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Likewise, let's get the hell out of here." He get's to his feet and heads for the exit. "Care to hitch a ride in my hat?" As he starts for the door he asks, "Do you have any idea what she did to me, I mean beyond the obvious?"




"I think it wise-est if I not ride there this time, I fear we may encounter some problems on the way out and to have both of us locked up may not help either of us.  I will tell you what I know once we are clear of here.  I just really want to leave."

OOC - Would Gavril be able to leave cia the same window I came in?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC: The windows are wide enough for him to slip out.  The climb down would be about 20 feet and difficult - but not impossible.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Very well, just give me a moment to prepare." Gavril carefully checks that his gear is secure and take a moment to stretch his game leg on the bed before attempting the exit. "Let us away." After a quick look about to be sure he is unobserved, Gavril swings out and carefully lowers himself for the climb.

OOC: Athletics check to climb down (3d6=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2008)

*Heading for the House*

Both Gavril and Skáth make it safely down to ground level and outside the grounds.  By the time they make it back to the church where the party is staying, Gavril has recovered his usual zest for life and feels emotionally normal - though he is still physically drained.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Well, look who's here!  I'm surprised to see you walking normally, Gavril, did your date renege?  I expected you to need the attention of a healer in order to regain your feet!  Give us the lowdown, Skath!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Now please sir, a gentleman never tells. Perhaps when I write my memoirs?" He slumps into a chair. "In truth I am exhausted. I am sorry to say that I learned little that I believe would be of use. However, I suspect that our Maora has some Fae blood in her or at least the ability to drain emotion. Is that what you witnessed Skáth? I confess to being more than a little confused."


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"So, then, where does that leave us exactly.  Meaning, of course, those of us who did not sate our lust in the arms of our enemy....'


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 8, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Now please sir, a gentleman never tells. Perhaps when I write my memoirs?" He slumps into a chair. "In truth I am exhausted. I am sorry to say that I learned little that I believe would be of use. However, I suspect that our Maora has some Fae blood in her or at least the ability to drain emotion. Is that what you witnessed Skáth? I confess to being more than a little confused."




"It may be that she drains emotion but it may also be that she is able to conceal it, all I could tell is that I got no reading, it seemed very unusual - like an absence of emotion.  This I could understand from her but I know you were emitting a tasty meal for me yet there was nothing there to feed on.  I wish I could consult with our queen, I bet she has a better idea of what is going on."


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Do I understand you to say that you sensed no emotion at all coming from Gavril??  I know little of such things, but it seems to me that normally during such a period of vaulted emotions, there would be at least a little bit left over to be sensed by others with your gift, Skath.  I think we had best be prepared to deal with her ravenous appetite for psychic energy, and, no doubt numerous other powers equally as formidable."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 8, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Do I understand you to say that you sensed no emotion at all coming from Gavril??  I know little of such things, but it seems to me that normally during such a period of vaulted emotions, there would be at least a little bit left over to be sensed by others with your gift, Skath.  I think we had best be prepared to deal with her ravenous appetite for psychic energy, and, no doubt numerous other powers equally as formidable."




"Yes that is correct, it was as if there was an emotional vacuum where the two of them were."

OOC - I'm sure scientists had not yet known of black holes and vacuums in space at this time so Skath's comments are not 'time period' accurate but you get the idea.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

OOC:  Historically accurate scientific observations are the least of our worries.  Sweat it not!  

IC:  "Am I correct that this is a very odd thing to happen?  How much power would be required to accomplish this?


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 8, 2008)

*Skath*

"I would say it is odd, as I have never seen it before, but then I have not been able to do such things for that long.  As to how much power is required I would say a lot but that is just a guess, if this is all just a mask produced by the Maora, it may not require that much strength.

As I stated before, I would like to discuss this with our queen.  Maybe it is time to take our leave and report back.  Or do we all feel we have a duty to stop the potential murder?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "I would say it is odd, as I have never seen it before, but then I have not been able to do such things for that long.  As to how much power is required I would say a lot but that is just a guess, if this is all just a mask produced by the Maora, it may not require that much strength.
> As I stated before, I would like to discuss this with our queen.  Maybe it is time to take our leave and report back.  Or do we all feel we have a duty to stop the potential murder?"



"I am just not sure that reporting to the Queen now, is a viable option for us, Skath.  That would involve days, or even weeks, just of travel time one way, then probably several days waiting for an audience with our very busy Queen, and then an equally long journey back here.  Doing this, it seems to me, would be a violation of our duties as Bairdeir, and I fear that when we arrived back, the issue would be totally moot and the villains long gone.  However, if you would like to fly back to report to the Queen, we could continue on working the case during your absence, but as we have just seen, there are times when it would be impossible for us to do what is necessary without your able assistance.  Still, if you must report to the queen, I suppose we could try to get along, or, perhaps I am the only one who feels this way?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: after he awakes

I could probably overtake Amhran in a matter of hours. I'd be back in the morning if I could track them. But I need a tracker to make sure I don't miss on their camp. This includes giving horses certain plant that will make them infatiguable and fast for more than a day, but then they have to rest for a full day and it may kill weaker horses.

I have no further suggestions regarding this matter with Maor, I was taken captive in another city. What troubles me is that situation there is much like here, hat's why we were investigating Maors house in Radharc.

We could maybe go all over the city trying to pinpoint Daoine HQ. I don't see what else we could do. Unless...could you take me to the place where you were attacked? And any other place where you think you missed something...I might be able to glean something over my ring.


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Neurotic/Cyr said:
			
		

> What troubles me is that situation there is much like here, hat's why we were investigating Maors house in Radharc.



"That is, indeed, most disturbing.  I hoped that this was a very isolated incident that would not be repeated.  But what you have said, Cyr, would seem to indicate that it is definitely the work of an enemy force rather than a disease or mental malady, and also that there are a number of enemies scattered about the kingdom who are capable of doing this.  That very much frightens me, I don't mind telling you!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2008)

*Back at the Church*

[sblock=For Mike]I keep forgetting that Skáth spent time in one of the Daoine Cúirt - around other Daoine.  The absence of emotions during Gavril's romp likely indicates that a Daoine was 'feeding' on him.  It's rare, but not unheard of, for a Daoine to be able to feed strongly enough that there are no 'leftovers.'[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 10, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Mike]I keep forgetting that Skáth spent time in one of the Daoine Cúirt - around other Daoine.  The absence of emotions during Gavril's romp likely indicates that a Daoine was 'feeding' on him.  It's rare, but not unheard of, for a Daoine to be able to feed strongly enough that there are no 'leftovers.'[/sblock]




Skáth will pass on the above information.  Mike, did our queen at any time mention this Maor's wife?  Also is our queen married?

"I agree we have a duty here to protect the Maor, even if it is from his own wife."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Mike, did our queen at any time mention this Maor's wife?  Also is our queen married?




OOC:  

The Queen did not mention the Maora Clún.  She is not married, technically.  She has four consorts, each with a 'King' title (I'll post specifics in the OOC thread later).  These positions are a longstanding tradition for the ruler of Tearmann.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

*Gavril*

"So the Maora could be Daoine?" Gavril thinks back to his encounter, smiling a little. _Did I see anything about her body that might suggest Daoine heritage?_


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for DM Mowgli]Does Cairn know from his own experiences with the daoine whether the lack of emotional "leftovers" is an indication of the strength/power of the daoine who is feeding?[/sblock]

IC:  "Skath, what does this lack of 'leftovers' indicate to you?  If there had been 'leftovers,' she would still be daoine."


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC for DM Mowgli]Does Cairn know from his own experiences with the daoine whether the lack of emotional "leftovers" is an indication of the strength/power of the daoine who is feeding?[/sblock]
> 
> IC:  "Skath, what does this lack of 'leftovers' indicate to you?  If there had been 'leftovers,' she would still be daoine."




"It really means nothing other than she is a powerful Daoine which I am very uncomfortable being around.  I do have a feeling the ones we ran into with our com padre are working for her."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "So the Maora could be Daoine?" Gavril thinks back to his encounter, smiling a little. _Did I see anything about her body that might suggest Daoine heritage?_




She appeared completely and thoroughly human to Gavril's experienced sight/touch/etc.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC for DM Mowgli]Does Cairn know from his own experiences with the daoine whether the lack of emotional "leftovers" is an indication of the strength/power of the daoine who is feeding?[/sblock]




[sblock=For Cairn and Skáth]Not so much a matter of power as apetite and disciplined will.  She could be powerful, or not - but she is certainly voracious and has the control to ensure she gets every last drop even in the middle of exuberant sex.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 12, 2008)

*Hehe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Cairn and Skáth]Not so much a matter of power as apetite and disciplined will.  She could be powerful, or not - but she is certainly voracious and has the control to ensure she gets every last drop even in the middle of exuberant sex.[/sblock]




Now you are assuming, Gavril was able to muster 'exuberant sex'.  By the way, what was Skáth's opinion of his performance, did he seem to satisfy?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 12, 2008)

OOC: 

Well, _she_ was exuberant, at least - even outside the emotional feast, she appeared to be enjoying herself.  And it's the leg he _walks_ on that's bum . . .


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"So......  It is the Maora who is an enemy.  Am I jumping to conclusions, here, or is that a correct calculation?"

OOC:  Boy, Gavril, you _REALLY_ know how to pick 'em!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC:    

"Does having a voracious appetite for emotion make her the enemy? It certainly makes her dangerous, but it does not prove she is the one plotting to kill the Maor." Taking off his hat and propping his feet up Gavril considers a moment. "So what is our next move? I'm not thinking clearly here. I can't see the path forward."  He rubs his temples.


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"You are absolutely correct, friend Gavril.  I mistakenly allowed my emotions to cloud my judgment, a disturbing development for a judge to say the least.  There is not yet sufficient evidence to condemn the good lady, and I apologize."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2008)

*Béar Flexes His (Cognitive) Muscle*

"Are there races besides the Daoine, or are there other creatures, that feed on emotion?  As is evidenced by our friend Skáth, being Daoine also doesn't necessarily make the Maora the enemy.  However, when we put it all together a disturbing picture starts to emerge.  

1.  There is a plot of some sort afoot that involves controlling the Maor - control that he is apparantly resisting at least to the point that it may be necessary for whoever pulls his strings to take him out of the picture.

2.  It seems that a female is running the game.

3.  The most likely candidate for puppeteer, in my opinion, is the Maora.  She is female.  She is Daoine masquerading as human (no, Skáth, that doesn't clench it all by itself, but even you have to admit that the vast majority of the Daoine wish to expand their control and wish humans ill).  She pretty openly invited Gavril to tryst with her right in front of her husband - if that doesn't speak to her control of him I don't know what does.

4.  The Maor is planning - indeed, is due to leave any day now - a 'state visit' to his neighboring Maor.  This neighboring territory just happens to be the one our new friend Cyr was investigating because something sinister seems to be afoot there as well.

Do we have enough to move in and accuse the Maora right now?  Probably not, but I think we should keep an eye on her at least, and consider her our prime suspect for ringleader.  Does anyone remember the details of the clerk's revelations?  It seems I remember that the assassination of the Maor Clún was more a byproduct of his resistance to control than the major thrust of the conspiracy, but I may be wrong about that.

Assuming I remember this detail correctly, my suggestion is that we either make arrangement to be included in the state visit or shadow the ambassadorial party and try to get more details about the nature and scope of the conspiracy.  As to whether or not Deasaigh and his bunch are part of this plot or have their own game afoot, it seems we must put that question on the back burner for now - we have to way to connect them yet."

As Béar goes on, Dílis gazes dumbfounded at him.  Apparantly exhausted by the effort of putting so many thoughts into speech, the big warrior sinks back to his chair.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 15, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Are there races besides the Daoine, or are there other creatures, that feed on emotion?  As is evidenced by our friend Skáth, being Daoine also doesn't necessarily make the Maora the enemy.  However, when we put it all together a disturbing picture starts to emerge.
> 
> 1.  There is a plot of some sort afoot that involves controlling the Maor - control that he is apparantly resisting at least to the point that it may be necessary for whoever pulls his strings to take him out of the picture.
> 
> ...




Skáth also looks dumbfoundedly at Bear.  _Did he really just put all that together?_ 

"I will still not say that the vast majority of the Daoine wish to expand their control and wish humans ill.  I do not know the majority - nor do you - so we can not make that statement.  To me it makes more sense that the daoine we met with Deasaigh may be working for the Maora.  What are the chances that we would find all these Daoine in one place and all have something against Baidier?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Don't think my head has been turned by the Maora, I did not suggest that she should not be the main suspect, merely that we didn't have enough to accuse her." After a moment's consideration he adds, "I have to agree we need to insinuate ourselves into this state visit. If at all possible we should try to confront the Daoine here before we go. If they are not allied with the plot against the Maor they are still making trouble here. I hate to leave without making an attempt to take them out."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

"And if the Maora herself is Daoine? Difficult to take her out without spoiling the state visit, and if we do that we might never find out what's really going on."


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I agree that we should accompany Maor.  On the one hand, I beleive that we could do so openly if we request it, but if we do that, we may discourage open attacks against his party.  On the other hand, if we surreptitiously follow them, the daoine may be emboldened, but we may not be in a position to thwart any attempt on Maor's life before the damage has been done."  Cairn has the look of one who seeks guidance.  "So this is why no man can be judge in a case that concerns himself!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril smiles at his fellow, "I do see your point madam. I was thinking of those we encountered in the park, but as you say the Maora could be a part of the same group." For the judge he says, "I think we need to be with the official party if at all possible."


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I bow to your wisdom, Gavril, and I second your suggestion."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 16, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Maybe we could follow both paths? Skath here could scout ahead and from above. I may be known to them as assassin or whatever reason is they brought me here. It might be better if we are to split, one part of the group going officialy, the other following or riding ahead and resting and then watching over night.

As for additional info, I still think you should show me where you were attacked and where that guard you mentioned died. And any other place where somebody died or where strong emotion were in play.

You should know that before I became Bairdéir, I, with my family, was Coimirceoir deMarbh (Keeper of the Dead) for the royal family and King Aidrian, the ruler of Tóir gan Toradh and father to prince Amhran. Now, I am last of the Keepers and Bairdéir are only group I could find acceptance without much prejudice.


----------



## mleibrock (Apr 18, 2008)

*Skath*

So...what is the plan?


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Certainly, Cyr, I will be happy to show you the location where we were attacked and the guard died.  Would you like to visit the place before we come to a decision regarding our course of action?  We can go right now, if you like."


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cyr the Diviner*

Right now is fine. And yes, I'd like to go before we decide as I might be able to glean some additional information. And all of you will have some time to think everything through.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I'll go along to the sight of our ignominious loss."


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn and Gavril will lead Cyr to the battle sight, and anyone else who wants to come along is welcome.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2008)

*Late Night Investigations*

Béar opts to stay at the church and sleep, as it's getting rather late by now (Gavril was involved for a while, and unconscious for quite a while after that, and then had to make his way back).

Dílis accompanies Cairn and Cyr (and Skáth and Gavril if they wish) back to the site of last night's meeting witih the guard and the subsequent attack by the _Daoine_.

Cyr begins looking around the site of the fight, thoroughly covering the area from the meeting place all the way to the probably location of the 'shooter.'

"This could take a while.  The more prepared I am the better the chance of getting useful information."

With that he begins laying out various pieces of equipment from his bag, and takes a wand carved with strange sigils and runes out and draws arcane designs in the soil.  All of this accomplished, he seats himself in the center of his designs and closes his eyes.

"My friends, I will be . . . um . . . less aware of events around me while I attempt this.  Would you mind looking out for my safety?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "My friends, I will be . . . um . . . less aware of events around me while I attempt this.  Would you mind looking out for my safety?"



"Fear not, Gentle Cyr!  You are as safe as if in your mother's womb with my axes guarding you."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

*Gavril*

_The walk will do me good. _ Gavril takes up a position where he can see the approaches to the battle sight and waits to see what their new companion can do.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: Thank you Mowgly, more or less exactly what I would do.
Details: I'd pick a spot in shade and out of the way if possible. Also, I try to see if there are restless spirits waiting in vicinity and then I sink into full meditation.

Is there a chance we could see guards dead body? I could perform last rites on him. It is my job after all, taking care that dead rest in peace.

[sblock=For GM]
And also, maybe I could speak with his shade if he is still around
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  If the bodies of the slain are still present, Cairn will show them to Cyr.  If not, he'll show him where they fell, and any of their blood or body parts that are still present.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 29, 2008)

*Cyr Investigates*

The bodies are no longer present - all cleaned up.

Cyr settles in after making his preparations and closes his eyes.  His breathing deepens, and he becomes utterly still.  The Críu stands vigil, both watching over Cyr and simply watching him.  After about 15 minutes, a mist gathers around the tall, pale man.  Gradually, a vague humanoid form emerges from the gently swirling fog and embraces him.  While he doesn't move, his demeanor becomes attentive and his eyes begin to move rapidly back and forth under the closed lids.

No one disturbs the Críu as Cyr completes his 'investigation.'  About a half an hour after the eerie scene begins, it's over.  The mist dissipates and Cyr opens his eyes.  Vague at first, his gaze sharpens as his consciousness rejoins the here and now and he becomes aware of his companions again.

[sblock=For Cyr Escunar]Visions of the past are more cryptic this time.  First of all, they move past extremely rapidly, so Cyr has a very difficult time catching more than a few.  The ones he 'catches' are as follows:

1.  A long, flowing piece of scarlet cloth entwined in shadow - it is unclear if the two are embracing or struggling against one another.

2.  A lizard and a snake (both species unrecognizable to Cyr) in similar pose as the cloth and shadow.

3.  A scene in which the two pair are posed on each side of some sort of small animal - the exact type is hidden by the reptiles and the shadow.  There is something about the scene that suggests to Cyr that the reptile pair and the shadow/cloth are antagonistic to one another, but the shadow/cloth has less of an 'aggressive feel.'

The rest of the images flash by too quickly for Cyr to catch/remember.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Taking few steadying breaths, Cyr raises from his meditation and scuffs markings around himself before moving to join the Críu.

This is what I saw, but I cannot make much sense of it. There isn't enough impression left to see the event itself.

First I saw long, flowing piece of scarlet cloth entwined in shadow - it is unclear if the two are embracing or struggling against one another.
I assume seeing our friend here - indicates Skáth - that this somehow represents either Daoine deBith or entwining of blood and magic of mortals (Laoch and BreithRi)


Second scene shows lizard and a snake, I don't recognize the species, in similarly entwined pose as the cloth and shadow. I don't have any idea what would this be.


Finally, a scene in which the two pair are posed on each side of some sort of small animal - the exact type is hidden by the reptiles and the shadow. There is something about the scene that suggested to me that the reptile pair and the shadow/cloth are antagonistic to one another, but the shadow/cloth has less of an 'aggressive feel.'

Obviously, we are in the middle of some comflict, but I cannot discern it's meaning.


For our immediate concerns might be more beneficial if I might speak with the guard that died here. Did he tell you anything before he died? Is there a mortuary here in Clun?


----------



## mleibrock (May 2, 2008)

*Skáth*

"A lot of help you are!"  Skáth offers jokingly.  "I had a dream last night that Gavril humped your body while you were dreaming, does your butt hurt?"


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Curving slightly lips upward is only indication that Cyr understood the joke. Nodding toward Gavril he says to Skáth:
Given your company no wonder you had such a dream. I saw more then I just told you, I just cannot rember all of it, it'll take some time to sort out and sleeping it over may help.

Does any of symbols or description means anything to you? 

OOC: Might I suggest all of you read back posts with happenings before coming to Clun? Or Mowgli's compact campaign summary? Maybe something 'blings'?


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"None of the symbols from your dream, Cyr, holds any special meaning for me.  I have no knowledge or comment about any supposed 'butt-humping,' and I prefer to remain ignorant and innocent of same."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2008)

*At the Site of the Fight and Vision*

[sblock=For Gavril Lorrant]As Gavril listens to Cyr's description of the spirit granted vision, he feels momentarily overwhelmed by a wave of dizziness, and has a vision, or possibly a flashback, of his own.  He is in bed with the Maora Clún, in the middle of his enjoyment, when she raises her mouth to his neck and delivers a 'love bite.'  This time through, in his memory, he catches a glimpse of a snake's slit pupilled eyes and fangs.  This has the feel of a fever dream - that slight feeling of unreality . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 6, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar explains*

Think of these visions more as methaphors then real description of events. Maybe lizard and the snake or red cloth/shadow represent somebody personaly, not factions in this conflict.

Do you know or recognize someone with lizard/snake qualities from your past journies? Or shadow/red cloth mean something to you? Skath, does red cloth reference means anything to you? I'd say shadow might indicate you or someone like you who can manipulate shadows. Or simply misterious or secretive figure?

I cannot give you concrete answers, only vouch for truth of the visions, vague such as they are. Recognizing the meaning is our responsibility, spirit world has hard time penetrating veils of reality and such is possible only in places of very emotional or traumatic events or through channeling of one such as me, who is trained essentialy from childhood.

While thinking on this, let's walk to the local morgue so I can administer last rites upon poor guard.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn has no idea what the visions might mean.  He follows Cyr to the morgue in silence.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> "A lot of help you are!"  Skáth offers jokingly.  "I had a dream last night that Gavril humped your body while you were dreaming, does your butt hurt?"




"That's not the way I buckle my swash as you well know Skáth. I fear that being present during my 'encounter' with the Maora might not have been good for your psyche. The things that happen in our dreams..."  He sort of trails off in mid-sentence as his eyes loose focus and he sways a bit. Shaking his head to clear it he adds, "Dreams may be even more fearful than your rather crudely phrased nocturn Skáth. Our new friends power has triggered a memory or perhaps a dream in my mind. I think the snake of his vision is the Maora."  He involuntarily raises a hand to rub his neck. "As for the red cloth, does anyone else remember that hideous red scarf Desigh used to wear over his jaw? That highwayman look went out a decade ago, but he clung to it tenaciously in spite of the change in fashion and the way it tended to clash with the rest of his ensemble."  

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I made a post over the weekend, but it seems to have disappeared. I hope it isn't in some other thread. Anyway, this is better. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Gavril, are you sure that Maora Clun didn't "unbuckle" your "swash"??  And about Cyr's vision: even if we can guess what the entwined reptiles and veils represent, what about the creature at the center of the vision?  Was it a beast, a man, a Daoine de Bith, or some other manner of being?  Could the creature represent us, meaning that these influences are battling over us?  Or could the creature represent those who depend upon us for protection?  Or perhaps I am altogether wrong?"


----------



## mleibrock (May 8, 2008)

*Skath*

OCC - Mike, I don't remember but is there any way to know if one is able to be controlled?  How does anyone know who has the right blood type?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 8, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

IC:

"So it would seem we have three of the five - or was it six? - participants in the vision.  Our old friend Deasaigh, a shadowy force (possibly the shadow demon you faced before joining the Queen's service), and the Maora Clún.  Leaving the lizard and the creature in the middle.  We also need to determine the nature of the relationship between these three 'parties.'"

OOC:

The BreithRí appear able to determine whether or not one can be bonded.  I don't remember off hand if anyone asked the Queen about this specifically, but we'll assume one of you did and were told that this is the case.


----------



## Neurotic (May 8, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

With slight twist of his lips and lightening of his frown, Cyr indicates that he speaks lightly.

Maybe vision reffers to Gavril as either snake or lizard depending on what exactly is Maora as last night entwining might be more important then we realize. You know, 'squeeze the lizard' and similar expression.

Returning to his usual frown:
Did you try to make sure you don't leave behind Maor's heir?
Little creature might be our fledgling empire, still young, still undefined and still very much vulnerable.

I'm not familiar with Desigh. Could he be taken over by the shadow demon you mentioned? So they would appear entwined in the vision.

At this last sentence, Cyr slows his walk, greets his teeth and leans heavily on his staff frowning even more deeply. After few steps he straightens again and continues walking, rubbing his left arm.

[sblock = For GM]
Does Cyr notice difference between bonded and unbonded spirits? Maybe not in the form that he recognize if someone is controlled, but if he saw the spirit before and after he might see the change. Ergo, he might notice if there is change in someone he knows as opposed to someone he sees for the first time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I never thought of myself as a lizard. I wonder..."  

Gavril considers references to lizards and reptiles. Does anyone use them as a personal symbol or have a name that might be similar? He considers heraldry and history. 

OOC: I'm not sure what would apply but here is a roll knowledge or int check (3d6=6)


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> With slight twist of his lips and lightening of his frown, Cyr indicates that he speaks lightly.
> 
> Maybe vision reffers to Gavril as either snake or lizard depending on what exactly is Maora as last night entwining might be more important then we realize. You know, 'squeeze the lizard' and similar expression.
> 
> ...




OOC:  "Squeeze the Lizard!" hahahaha

[sblock=Neurotic/Cyr]To fix the sblock in your post, like I did in this message, just take out the spaces before and after the equals symbol ("=") and it will work the way you intended.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks Leif*

No problem, I hid it because party still doesn't know everything about Cyr, it's not important that it was left visible.

The spaces are 'professional deformation' of software developer


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2008)

*An Evening Stroll (to the Mortuary)*

The party gathers and begins walking toward the local mortuary, hoping the body of the slain guard is still there (it's a very hot, damp little island you live on - decomp is rapid and thus prep time for interrment short).

[sblock=Cyr Escunar]Possibly in response to Gavril's question, a piece of the image sequence previously missed by Cyr drops into place in his mind.  The animals in the middle in the vision were a fox and a badger.

I'll wait until a little later in the day to give you a chance to post, then (with apologies in advance to you) I'll post for Cyr to share the knowledge in order to move things along.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 9, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Straigtening from his staff, Cyr relaxes and as new memory settles in he shares it with his companions.

"I just remembered something from the vision. It is little bit clearer as my mind recovers from the ordeal of spirit connection. The animals in the middle in the vision were a fox and a badger."


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Hmmm, Clun and Radharc, huh?  Very interesting.  Do we know how Radharc figures into this situation yet?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2008)

From your Bairdéir training (or perhaps simply from being Men of the World), each of you recognizes the Fox as Clún's banner/totem/symbol, and the Badger as Radharc's.

[sblock=Cairn MacSidhe]Wow, that's amazing!  How did you know the symbolism before I posted it?   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

"Hmmm, a fox and a badger in the middle of all this. So perhaps we understand Clun and Radharc to be at the center of things from this? That seems obvious enough given our encounters here and your experiences there. Now if I could only remember who might be represented by a lizard..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

"I read Clún and Radharc as being in the center as well, but as the focus or target of other forces rather than the instigators."

OOC:

None of the Críu is making a connection right now for the lizard.  Cyr's spirit contact communicates in the most meaningful way it can, but its concerns - and 'thought processes' - are somewhat removed from the human realms.


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril continues to ponder as the group continues on to the morgue.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"So, then, by your silence, I presume that we do not know Radharc's relation to this situation yet?  I don't specifically recall knowing anything of particular interest about Radharc.  Can someone enlighten me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2008)

OOC: 

Neurotic may have something to contribute regarding Radharc, but due to time differentials his usual posting time is _early_ in the morning on weekdays.  I think Cyr's mentioned to the party that he was in Radharc investigating the same sort of attitudes the Críu was looking into in Clún.


----------



## Neurotic (May 13, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

No, I don't think I can add anything of importance about Radharc. Situation is eerily similar to one here, general tension, feeling of mistrust and fear, shunning of  Bairdéir. Amhran and I were attacked and captured. 

True, we were in Maor's house without permission, but I'd expect to be asked why and even to stand trial, not to be drugged and transported in another city, not something you expect as Bairdéir.

I'd say this particular part about disposing of Maor is just local power play, but someone in the background has interests that go beyond that. Radharc Maor could be just as well innocent as Clúns. Except, instead of Maora, main antagonist would be some military high-up.

I think we should concentrate on acompanying Maor on his trip to Radharc. Unless, of course, someone remembered something of importance. What's with that archer friend of yours? Can he be found? Talked to?

[sblock=For Cairn McSidhe]
I browsed character info from post #3 and stumbled upon your knowledge of Tóir gan Toradh. So, you might know the folowing:
Tóir gan Toradh was the only city state in Domhan to employ – or even have real knowledge of – Coimirceoir deMarbh (the Keepers of the Dead), who served both in a funerary capacity and as advisors to the royal family of King Aidrian (son Amhrán you met with Cyr). 

Traditionally, they were able to communicate with the dead for the answering of questions and for foretelling the future, although both of the latter functions were fraught with peril. The dead have no love for the living and are tricky and evasive in their answers, and the future – which changes constantly as people act in the present – is impossible to predict with great accuracy. Due to their supernatural abilities and their ties to the dead, the Coimirceoir deMarbh were looked upon with superstition and distaste by the majority of the population. 

Now, King Aidrian was a dark and brooding man and not a popular ruler. He was harsh, and exacted most of the ‘wealth’ from his very poor people by taxing both their goods and their income. Some five years ago, the peasants of Tóir gan Toradh rose up against their King. In a ploy to quell the riots at the least cost to himself, Aidrian spread the word about that his actions were at the behest of his Coimirceoir deMarbh, whose advice to him was part of a design on their part to bring an army of the dead into the realm of the living in order to conquer his ‘kingdom.’ 

Ever ready to succumb to superstition, the ignorant populace believed the King and vented their fury on Gofraidh and Ailish Tórramh. Unbeknownst to the King, 14 year old son of he keepers was staying with his best friend Amhrán – the King’s son – and escaped the horrible fate suffered by his parents, who were burned alive by the mob. When he became aware of the troubles outside the palace, he tried to get to his parents side. Amhrán, a perceptive youth who shared none of the negative characteristics of his father, prevented his friend from rushing to certain death at the side of his parents and told the newly made orphan of the King’s plotting. 

The child was unable to escape the palace before Aidrian learned of his whereabouts. He was captured and imprisoned, and scheduled to be executed as well for the crimes of his parents (as a further sop to the peasantry). 

It is unknown what has befallen then, but two years after that there was attack of Queen Máthair's armies. The King was found dead, horribly tortured and mutilated.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2008)

The confused and beleaguered Críu makes it way to the local mortician and asks to examine the body.

Do you intend to make it known to the mortician that you are Bairdéir?


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Carin MacSidhe*

OOC:  I didn't know that we could hide the fact that we're bairdeir!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for Leif (and anyone else, actually)]Bairdéir is a title rather than a state of being.  There is nothing about you to indicate that you are Bairdéir, other than the iron ring that is a symbol of your status (actually, it is a guarantee to any who witness it on your finger that you are in fact Bairdéir).  In fact, many Bairdéir missions require 'undercover work'  so Bairdéir are all given the iron ring that is the symbol of their service to the Queen, but you are not required to wear it or present it.  However, it's likely that in this case you will not be allowed access to the body if you don't declare your official status.

Also (just in case there is some confusion about this) not all Bairdéir are magically bonded to the Queen.  Only a VERY few - even among the Bairdéir - possess enough of the old _Laoch_ blood to bond to a _BriethRí_, and some of those actually do choose not to bond.  So the vast majority of Bairdéir are actually not bonded to the Queen by any ties other than their loyalty, moral values, and ideology (and their oath, of course).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]OOC:  Actually, what I meant was that because we are supposedly  so superior to the average people that surround us, I just thought that it would be pretty self-evident that we were some sort of 'hot shxt!'[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Sorry - my sense of humor hadn't kicked in so I was more than a little slow on the uptake with that one (as usual, I guess).  It's tough, but with some effort you _can_ stay in 'Clark Kent' mode most of the time.  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]that's good to know, I guess.  Although I was just getting used to the idea of being just about the baddest thing to come down the pike this century!  No dispareagement of your sense of humor is necessary. [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (May 19, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar, the priest*

OOC: I'd rather examine the body in private, I'm afraid that mortitian will hang around to supervise us. But, since we are already on the way ...

Cyr speaks quietly, but with confidence that says he is asking for formalities sake.
"Good day to you, sir. I wonder if I might be allowed to see the body the guard Dubhghlas brought here today. I'm here to give him last rites at behest of his fiance, Lady Cliodhna.

These gentlemen are in the middle of investigation of the disturbance that resulted in this guards death and would like to examine the body for clues. With your permission, of course."

OOC: Do I need to roll personality attack or (maybe) some skill? I see this more as RP then mechanics, but I'm not familiar enough with HERO


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2008)

*At the Morticians*

The mortician stands in his doorway and glances cursorily (spelling?) over the party before opening his door wide to allow you in.  He escorts you down a set of stairs to an underground preparation room where Dubhghlas' body lies on a table ready for burial prep.  As the Críu gathers around the body, the mortician moves to the door but stops short of returning up the stairs.

[sblock=Skáth]When the mortician is giving the group the once over before allowing you in, you see him do a brief double take as he notices the ring on Dílis' finger.  His eyes widen very slightly and his emotions take on overtones of nervousness.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (May 19, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth will lite upon Gavril's shoulder so he is somewhat equal in height to the mortician.  "Be not afraid sir, what is your name?  We are here merely to examine the body, nothing more."

OCC - Mike, this guy does not look like he could have participated in the killing does he?


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2008)

*Gavril*

Not quite sure what his role is just now. Gavril concentrates on observation, pretty much looking at anything but the body. He would be most embarrased to lose his lunch down here.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn just watches everything that is going on, alert for anything out of the ordinary.  (As far as he knows, anyway.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2008)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> OCC - Mike, this guy does not look like he could have participated in the killing does he?




OOC: Nah - he's old and moves really slowly.  More likely, whatever has everyone in town giving the Bairdéir the cold shoulder is what he's worried about.


----------



## Neurotic (May 20, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: since we don't know if Dubhghlas was religious, Cyr will take the accountrements of the religion most prelevalent in the region.

IC:
Continuing his dettached role, Cyr starts taking out various religious regalia, candle, small jar of oil and the book.

Once you complete the examination, I'll start with last rites.

Turning to the mortitian.
Don't worry, good sir, I'll take care that the body is not ?desecrated?. You can go on with your business.

OOC: ?desecrated? I lack better word in english, could be spoiled, defiled, anything with less vile meaning. What I meant to say is that we will show proper respect for the deceased.


[sblock=Once mortitian goes out]
Sorry, I should have told you, but I didn't really plan it, it just came out like that. It now appears as if I'm not with you. I apologize. I'm not sure if that is a good or bad thing and maybe it would be best if we could keep separate council so that whoever looks for you doesn't know about me and Skath. But we can discuss it in more detail later. Since we already came here together it's probably too late anyway.

I'll examine the body while I prepare him for burial. If any of you feel queasy feel free to turn away or go chat up the mortitian. I have a salve that will lessen the smell if you want.

With that, Cyr offers yet another jar with some pink paste inside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

[sblock=Neurotic]Desecrated is, indeed, the perfect word for the usage you employed![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2008)

*Last Rights*

Looking somewhat appeased but throwing a frightened look at Skáth, the mortician backs out the door and up the stairs.

Cyr goes about making his preparations as the others examine the body, but there is nothing unexpected to be found here - he died of exsanguination caused by perforation by a long thin wooden object driven into his chest at terrific speeds.

Once his preparations are complete, Cyr stands close to the body and begins the standard 'Last Rights' ceremony for Domhan (the one appropriate for situations where no particular deity of the pantheon was worshipped, but homage was given to all - the case for most of the population).  However, as he sprinkles, gestures, and prays something ususual begins to happen.  His motions begin to slow, along with his praying.  His words first slur somewhat, then come to a halt as his eyes take a vacant look.  And then he speaks in a hollow voice that seems to echo, as though spoken from deep within a well:

"Clún and Radharc suffer treachery from within; more than the old bonds of friendship tie the two together now, but old friends are not at the core of this conflict.  The Shadow that slew me promotes chaos for his own purposes.  Unity only will prevail against _Scáthach Craosach_ (OOC: 'Devouring Shadow' or 'Ravenous Shadow').  Now please release me into peace; I may speak no more."

With these final words, Cyr's eyes clear and his voice returns to normal, but a feeling of tension remains in the air of the small cellar.

Cyr shakes off the effects of the spirit possession and continues with his ceremony.  Soon the entire party is engulfed in a blanket of peace and serenity; a warm lassitude fills each of you and the tension in the air dissipates.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Cairn macSidhe, Thoughts on Last Rites*

"Clun and Radharc suffer treachery from within.  More than the old bonds of friendship tie the two together now...."  

Cairn ponders these words.  "So, what I glean from this speech is that Mayora is, indeed, involved in a tryst with someone.  But surely that 'indiscretion' does not rise to the level of Treachery!  There must be even more going on here than we feared, yes?"


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Looking somewhat appeased but throwing a frightened look at Skáth, the mortician backs out the door and up the stairs.
> 
> Cyr goes about making his preparations as the others examine the body, but there is nothing unexpected to be found here - he died of exsanguination caused by perforation by a long thin wooden object driven into his chest at terrific speeds.
> 
> ...




As Skáth notices the mortician's fright, he will say, "Be not afraid we AND I mean no harm."

OOC - Did this voice originate from Cyr or from the body?


----------



## mleibrock (May 28, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Looking somewhat appeased but throwing a frightened look at Skáth, the mortician backs out the door and up the stairs.
> 
> Cyr goes about making his preparations as the others examine the body, but there is nothing unexpected to be found here - he died of exsanguination caused by perforation by a long thin wooden object driven into his chest at terrific speeds.
> 
> ...




As Skáth notices the mortician's fright, he will say, "Be not afraid we AND I mean no harm."

OOC - Did this voice originate from Cyr or from the body?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2008)

OOC: The idea I was working on was that the spirit invested Cyr and used his mouth to speak.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Gods..." mutters Gavril under his breath. Then composing himself somewhat he adds, "I don't care for this business Cyr. I must say that I am impressed with your skills. I must also say that the idea of such consorting with spirits makes me a little quesy. I had a close encounter with a shadow demon once who may well be the shadow of your...whatever you call that spirit voice bit. Anyway, we have been operating under the assumption that our ex-friend was bonded by a current living person, when this seems to suggest that he now embodies the shadow." He sighs, "Cyr do you know anything of this shadow?"


----------



## Neurotic (May 28, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr finishes the ceremony and stands for several seconds stock still breathing deeply. Then he turns, his calm restored.

Listening to Gavril he responds:
[sblock=For All]
I don't care for this particular bit either friend Gavril. I doesn't happen very often, most people die and go to afterlife. But, then, most die peacefully. Even when someone has something to say, it is usually contact initiated by me, I have spirit guardians to protect me from this kind of forceful contact.

As with all guardians, they are not perfect. And what's worse, they are sentient so they may decide that a message is important enough to allow the spirit access.

If not for my training, I'd be dead or roving lunatic a dozen times over as spirits vie for the body to inhabit. Occasionaly, a guardian may take over to save me if I'm incapacitated. At other times I will allow him access simply as, hm, lets say payment, for his services. I'll warn you when this kind of change is voluntary and probably isolate myself from others.

I'm sorry for discomfiting you, I understand it is not something anybody would want to know about. We _Coimirceoir deMarbh_ are used to prejudice, fear and misunderstanding. I ask of you to keep your mind open and trust me when I say that not all spirits are evil just as not all Daoine are baby snatchers or not all humans are sociopaths. Spirits are those same people, just dead ones. Yes, they get changed by experience, but new spirits (that is, those recently deceased) are mostly same person they were in life.

Evil spirits are those who cannot pass on because of some unfinished business that go mad from lonelyness or frustration or simply time that passes. Or they were evil to start with, but those are special kind and most dangerous.

It is really not so much different then ranger accompanied by tamed bear or mountain hound or some other beast. Only, my partners are dead. When we sit down, I'll discuss my powers with you and answer any and all questions you might have. And also obtain permission or prohibition to use some of them on you.

We should go and discuss everything in peace.
[/sblock]

As for my knowledge of shadows...I know of undead shadows, but you encountered shadow demon. These might or might not be the same. If it is some kind of undead, my powers will be devastating. If it's living demon with shadow properties not so much.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Thank you for taking the time to educate me in such matter friend Cyr. I agree we should depart to a place of peace and discuss matters. Are your rituals and preparations complete?"  

OOC: We did search the body when first it fell in the park didn't we? If not Gavril will suggest that Cyr make sure there are no notes or other messages upon him before we depart.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 29, 2008)

OOC: There are no notes or other materials on the body that appear useful at all.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar, the priest*

Yes, ritual is complete. Dubhghlas body will remain pure, his spirit at rest.

We can go now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2008)

OOC: 

OK, it's just the Críu downstairs with the body.  Everyone's there.  The mortician has retreated upstairs, where he likely waits for y'all to conclude your business and vacate his home/office.  

I'm not sure, but I think I let time get away from me - by rights, it should be the wee hours of the morning now.  I don't think y'all have stopped to rest since Gavril had his assignation, which would have lasted until close to mid-night.  However, it doesn't make sense for you to have gone to the mortician at that time of evening, so I'm making a GM Time Warp and we're saying it's fairly late evening of the day after Gavril's twist when you conclude your business at the morgue.

You've been told that Deasaigh's part in this is likely at the behest of the Shadow Demon you've encountered previously, and that this entity has as his purpose the sewing of chaos.  The part of the situation you are here to investigate would seem to be a plot against the Queen, the Maors Clún and Radharc, and their respective Maora, and your next best chance to move further toward the heart of the matter appears to be during the diplomatic visit between Clún and Radharc.  The Maor Clún and his party are scheduled to leave for said Diplomatic Visit early tomorrow.

Did I miss anything?

What will you do now?


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"So....do we think that, as Bardeir, we can attach ourselves to the diplomatic envoy to Radharc, and accompany Maor Clun on his journey, so that we may see what we may see?"

OOC:  Funny, but I thought that we had determined that this would be the proper thing to do some weeks ago.........speaking of "time warps."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2008)

*Béar Éag*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "So....do we think that, as Bardeir, we can attach ourselves to the diplomatic envoy to Radharc, and accompany Maor Clun on his journey, so that we may see what we may see?"



"I think that's _just_ our game!"




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Funny, but I thought that we had determined that this would be the proper thing to do some weeks ago.........speaking of "time warps."



OOC: You had - I just included that in the general summary in case y'all forgot


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

OOC: Cyr slept while Gavril enjoyed himself. I didn't realize it would be so late for the visit, I believed we went in the park the morning Gavril came back?! That would make visit to mortitian around 10AM by my account...hm...I must've missed something.

I'm not sure I should join the official party. Someone there must know I was imprisoned. Hmmm, and might try something to early. Yes, definitely, I should join the official party, that's what I said.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Cyr slept while Gavril enjoyed himself. I didn't realize it would be so late for the visit, I believed we went in the park the morning Gavril came back?! That would make visit to mortitian around 10AM by my account...hm...I must've missed something




OOC: Good call, Neurotic - morning it is.  We'll call it mid-day when the rituals are complete.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I believe we should get out of here and lay low until morning when we can join the party going to Radharc. The less visible we are until we actually leave town the better off we'll be I suspect."


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "I believe we should get out of here and lay low until morning when we can join the party going to Radharc. The less visible we are until we actually leave town the better off we'll be I suspect."



"That sounds like a wise plan to me, Friend Gavril, I second your idea.  Shall we meet up tomorrow morning at our usual tavern for breakfast?"

OOC:  So can we assume that we'll all get a fresh start in the morning, and all "time issues" will be behind us?


----------



## mleibrock (May 31, 2008)

*Skath*

"I, too, would agree, seems enough people have seen me now that I am getting nervous.  You know... at least one person has seen us all together now - the mortician.  He may not say anything but we can no longer assume people will not associate us a a bigger party of 6 rather than of 3."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2008)

*Moving Forward . . .*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  So can we assume that we'll all get a fresh start in the morning, and all "time issues" will be behind us?




OOC: Date/Time issues resolved.  Consider it mid-day (that would be the 10th hour from mid-night since there are 20 hours in a day), the 25th day of Céad (first month of the year).

If anyone wishes to do anything during the last half of this day or through the night, please let me know.  Also, I'll need to know where each of you will be sleeping tonight (there was some indication that you would split up and meet again at first light at the tavern).

Dílis and Béar announce their intention to sleep at the church Cerallos was kind enough to locate for the Críu.


----------



## Scotley (May 31, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC: The church is actually not a bad idea. My intention was that we stay away from public places. If we can have some degree of privacy in the church then Gavril would stay there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2008)

OOC: 

Thanks, Scotley - I guess since no one posted over the weekend all will be sleeping at the church and no one wants to further prepare.


IC:  

Any thoughts as to how you'll wrangle an invite to the state visit?  The most expedient would be just to march on up and formally announce your intention to accompany the visit as agents of the Queen.  As Skáth pointed out, it's a safe bet everyone knows y'all are together now.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I'll sleep in the chucrh as I have no lodgings in this town.

OOC: I'm baby sitting again. I'll be out from today to the end of the month. As usual, feel free to NPC Cyr as needed. In this one instance he will be going with Criu without discussion  If they agree to go in two groups then I'll go where I'm assigned ...

I'll try to lookup every now and then...


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 2, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth would like to stay with the group but not necessarily in the church.  He would prefer to sleep outside in a tree if the area surrounding the church includes such.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn will stay at the church, too.  Yeah, I know I mentioned splitting up, but I don't really know where else to go.

IC:  "I think we should just show up and announce that we'll be accompanying the party -- very Imperious, I know, but, hey, if we have the power, we might as well flaunt it now and then.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2008)

*Béar Éag*

"Surprise is a good thing as well.  We may catch the conspirators off guard with such a strategy and startle them into revealing something.

I suggest 'hostile territory' drill tonight - our enemy has already shown willingness to attack even within town.  If they know we are here they may try to eliminate the threat before the state visit leaves."


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I agree, Bear!  So, that means that we will all be in one location and sleeping in shifts, right?"

OOC:  Has Bill left us for good, or is he just too busy for us right now?   You've probably already told us this, but I don't remember, and Scotley has already had me WAY above my quota for sifting through old posts lately.....


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2008)

*Skath*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> "Surprise is a good thing as well.  We may catch the conspirators off guard with such a strategy and startle them into revealing something.
> 
> I suggest 'hostile territory' drill tonight - our enemy has already shown willingness to attack even within town.  If they know we are here they may try to eliminate the threat before the state visit leaves."




"Good idea, I will take first watch if no one objects.  I will be outside the rest of the night as well so at least not all of our eggs are in the one basket."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Good idea, Skath.  I'll take a middle watch."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

Cyr volunteers to share the first watch with Skáth, and Béar opts for the middle watch along with Cairn.

Dílis turns to Gavril with a wince.  "I suppose that leaves the two of us on watch together.  I hope you are still sated enough from your tryst with the Maora that you are able to concentrate on your duties rather than, um, other things . . ."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I will watch with you, Dílis, and let  Béar watch with Gavril, if that is more to youir liking?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

"Why thank you, Cairn - that's most generous!  But I was only teasing . . . I know Gavril's advances are harmless unless I'm truly willing to succumb - and I suppose they'd be harmless then as well!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"As you wish, milady.....and I certainly intended no offense to you, Friend Gavril!  I simply know how 'unmanageable' your ponderous masculinity becomes at times.  And I ask you both to please keep your screaming, moaning, and shouting down to a bare minimum, so that the rest of us can sleep as peacefully as possible."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

With a flirty, throaty chuckle (sexy enough to catch the interest of every able bodied male in the room), the attractive young musician sashays to a corner of the room and prepares her bedroll.  "Wake me for my watch, boys!"

[sblock=OOC]Fast forwarded to bed time - it seemed to make sense given the context of the posting.  Please post any special precautions or actions you're taking on your respective watches . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bedding Down*

[sblock=OOC]If you would each be so kind as to let me know which bed you'll be in (use 101,102,103,501,502,503) while you're not on watch.  Not that I have anything planned for the evening or anything . . .

Mike, unfortunately there is no way for Skáth to stay outside and still be in touch with the Críu - the dorm room is an interior one w/ no windows or quick access.  If you want him to sleep outside while he's not on watch he could, but it would be difficult to communicate if there's trouble and he couldn't get to them quickly.

I'm not sure why the hexes didn't print on the map, but there should be a hex (representing 6' of space) around each number.  Just picture it in your mind, if you would . . .[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]If you would each be so kind as to let me know which bed you'll be in (use 101,102,103,501,502,503) while you're not on watch.  Not that I have anything planned for the evening or anything . . .
> 
> Mike, unfortunately there is no way for Skáth to stay outside and still be in touch with the Críu - the dorm room is an interior one w/ no windows or quick access.  If you want him to sleep outside while he's not on watch he could, but it would be difficult to communicate if there's trouble and he couldn't get to them quickly.
> 
> I'm not sure why the hexes didn't print on the map, but there should be a hex (representing 6' of space) around each number.  Just picture it in your mind, if you would . . .[/sblock]




OCC - I would still like to have him sleep outside and if there is a posted watch they should be able to be in contact with him right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Depends on where they're standing watch.  The problem is, the dorm room is far enough _inside_ the building that anyone standing watch _outside_ won't be able to contact the rest of the Críu easily, so they'd be stuck fighting alone against anyone who attacks.  The only practical way to make sure the Críu isn't separated if there's a fight is to post the watch in the room, or just outside the door in the hall (or both).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:

Cairn's preference is to be in bed 102, if that is taken, then 502, 101, and 501.

Cairn's intention is to stand his watch just outside the door to the bedroom.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2008)

*Gavril*

"I'll take a bunk close to the door." He nods a Cairn's suggestion. "Watching outside the door is not a bad idea." He leers at Dillis, "unless you'd rather sit with me on the bunk during our watch."


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I suppose that would be acceptable, also, provided that you can give me you ironclad assurance that you won't mistake me for one of your 'conquests' of the fairer sex!"

"Really, though, I think I'll go with my original plan."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bedding Down for an Uneventful Evening*

Cyr and Skáth set up for their watch - Cyr takes a chair to the hall just outside the door and Skáth takes his position in a tree (there are PLENTY available, even in town) with enough knobs and gnarls on the trunk and branches to insure he stays awake.  The rest of the Críu beds down, thoughts of the morrow swirling through their minds until they sink into slumber.

[sblock=For Skáth Only]A good portion of Skáth's watch is undisturbed, but he manages to remain alert throughout in spite of the lulling sound of the night insects and the gentle, cooling breeze blowing constantly throughout the night.

About 20 minutes before he's due to wake the next watch, Skáth becomes aware of movement on the path and in the surrounding trees below.  As he watches, he sees three stealthy silhouettes slipping along the path toward the church.  They are already close - by the time he recognizes what he's seeing, they have gathered at the door and entered.

(There are other ways into the church, and Skáth would have scouted them ahead of time so if you wish you may have him enter through a window in order to avoid being seen by whomever (or whatever) has entered the church).[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2008)

*Skáth*

OOC - Nice map, Mikey!

Does the room they are sleeping in have an exterior window?  If So Skáth will throw a knife at hit, hoping to wake them and still be able to flank these guys.

If not he will just follow them flying as high at the ceiling will allow and hiding in the shadow.  He would really like to catch them by surprise.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 8, 2008)

*Interrupted Slumber*

OOC: Thanks!

[sblock=For Skáth Only]No exterior windows to the dorm room, sorry.

Skáth follows the group into the church, taking care to stay tucked up into the shadows of the ceilings.  Once he gets closer, he is able to make out more details of the group he is following.  

There are two males, led by a female.  The female is small - about 5' tall and very slender.  She is wearing bracers and a helmet, along with a cloak.  Her visible skin is a light gray and seems almost luminescent, and the hair escaping from under her helmet is an icy blue.  From Skáth's position above and behind, no faces are visible.  She carries a spiked chain about 5' long in both hands.  The males appear to be armored in leather, and carry broadswords unsheathed.  Their coloring is similar to the females.

They are moving swiftly, pausing only slightly at each intersection before choosing a direction.

At the second intersection the group comes to they surprise one of the resident acolytes who was apparantly having trouble sleeping and is wandering the halls.  With the swiftness of thought, one of the males draws a long knife and slashes the acolyte's throat as they pass.  The group has rounded the corner before the unfortunate young man has finished collapsing, his dying breath whistling softly from the gaping wound in his neck.

At their current speed, the group will be at the Críu's door in two phases.  You are close enough that a shouted warning would reach Cyr's ears, since he's watching from the hallway outside the door.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 8, 2008)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks!
> 
> [sblock=For Skáth Only]No exterior windows to the dorm room, sorry.
> 
> ...





Skáth throws a knife at the trailing member of the group and at his head if he has no amour there.  He will simultaneously will shout as loud as he can, "TROUBLE!!!"

to hit (1d6=5, 1d6=5, 1d6=1)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

Cyr would prefer bed 101.

Night being his normal element, Cyr has no problem remaining awake, thinking back on his life, on changes of his person, of Gler and The Queen.

When he hears the shout he opens the door of the room with a bang and stands just outside with his staff across the body blocking the corridor until his companions can get ready. He concentrates ready to pacify any and all attackers that come into view.

[sblock=For GM]
Cyr could be shocked out by Gler in combat, you decide whether this happens.

IF there is enough time he will raise his armor, otherwise he concetrates on Granting of Peace.

Would increasing speed of his companions enable them to dress faster? Or is it only movement?

Oh, yes, Gler should also have some kind of night vision
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2008)

OOC: 

I'll resolve Skáth's attack ASAP (hopefully this evening) then we'll get everyone else into the action.  Consider yourselves awakened and preparing for action - though each of you is somewhat groggy still and you have no idea how long you have to prepare (NOT LONG).


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  Cairn jumps up from his bed, leaps into his britches to restrain his ponderous tool, and grabs his axes.  Then he tries to keep his eyes open as he waits for something else to happen.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril leaps out of bed in his silk pajamas. He straps on his swordbelt and pulls his crossbow from under the bed. Dropping a bolt into the weapon he asks, "what news Cyr?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock=For Skáth]The tiny dagger passes harmlessly by the gray skinned man's head, ruffling his hair on its way to a clattering impact with the stone wall beyond.  The tiny dart reappears in its bandolier sheathe even as the third invader spins to confront this newly perceived threat.  The other two continue around the corner, where'll they'll encounter Cyr and the rest of the Críu.[/sblock]

[sblock=For Críu (not Skáth)]The door to the dorm room crashes open, Cyr standing just outside with his quarterstaff barring entrance.  The four Bairdéir inside wake from slumber and leap to their feet at the noise.  

Cairn quickly slips into his breeches and picks up his axes from their place beside his bed.

Gavril, in his silks, slips on his swordbelt and arms his crossbow.  

Dílis rises quickly and takes up her blades, her jet black hair flowing is disarray.  

Béar, on his feet a moment before the rest (OOC: Lightsleep Talent) and dressed smallclothes only, grabs his mighty mace Thanatos and is moving toward the door as . . .

Cyr cries out as he's knocked back through the doorway by the charge of a slender gray skinned man wielding a broadsword.  He, the gray skinned one, and a lightly armored female wielding a long spiked chain tumble into the room . . . and the fight begins in earnest.[/sblock]

[sblock=For All]At this point we'll consider both small engagements (Skáth in the hall with one opponent and the rest in the room with two) as one large fight, and resolve actions for all according to SPD and action phases.  That puts Skáth first, I think.

Mike, the two males are wearing no head protection, but a head shot is -8 to OCV; that's why Skáth missed.  Remember, in HERO armor reduces damage rather than reducing the chance to be hit.[/sblock]


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 9, 2008)

*Skáth*

to hit (1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=5)

As Skáth sees the man turn, Skáth will again let go with another dagger and prepare to flee.

OOC - Mike, how high is the ceiling and what is this guy weilding?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

*Gavril*

Surprised by the speed with which the enemy broke Cyr's defense, Gavil leaps back onto his bed and fires (1d6=2, 1d6=3, 1d6=3) the crossbow at the spiked chain weilding woman. He drops the weapon onto the bed and reaches for his blades. 

OOC: athletics check if needed (1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=1)


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

*Carin MacSidhe*

Cairn goes to work swinging at the foe immeidately in front of him with his deadly axes, but misses this time.  (Evidently he is still groggy from sleep?)

3d6 rolls: 6,3,5.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1620965/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2008)

*Attack at the Church in Clún (Turn 01/Phase 03)*

The male in the room lashes out at Cyr with his broadsword, connecting with the healer's left arm and leaving a bloody gash.  The female twirls the ends of her chain, and they writhe as though alive.  One end strikes out at Cyr and connects, but it is a glancing blow and doesn't appear to harm the man.  The other end lunges for Gavril's crossbow and just misses, passing harmlessly below the weapon.

In the hall, another of Skáth's daggers flies harmlessly by his opponent's head to bounce off a wall and disappear, reappearing moments later in it's sheath on the bandolier.  The third enemy responds with a dart of his own, which also misses (but by a narrower margin than either of Skáth's unsuccesful attempts).

[sblock=OOC for All in the Room (not Skáth)]Please roll a perception check (3d6)[/sblock]

OOC: Phase 04 (that's Gavril, Béar, Dílis, Cyr, and Cairn), post your actions or indicate no change, as you wish.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  No change for Cairn, just keep on chopping until further notice.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2008)

*Gavril*

OOC: No change, here is my Perception Check (1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=6)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2008)

*Attack at the Church in Clún (Turn 01 - Phase 4)*

Béar swings Thanatos in a mighty arc at the male opponent in the room.  The great black mace slams into the man's ribs with an audible crunch, but he doesn't go down.

Cyr and Cairn attack vigorously.  Neither manages to strike their opponent, but both stand their ground.

Gavril fires his crossbow point blank at the woman, but in an incredible athletic moved she slips aside and allows the bolt to fly past her face.  The powerful missile just misses Béar as well, and strikes chips from the stone wall before falling to the warriors bed.  The swordsman drops his discharged weapon and leaps backward on to his bed, drawing his blades as he retreats.

Dílis moves forward into the combat, taking a position from which she can get at the male enemy in the room.

[sblock=For Gavril]Cyr's eyes have become bright, icy green and appear to be glowing slightly - much like those of the woman who is attacking him so single mindedly.[/sblock]

OOC: That should bring us to Phase 06 (no one acts on 05 in this group) - Skáth and the Baddies.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 10, 2008)

*Skáth*

Skáth continues to back up, trying to stay out of reach of his opponent.  If nothing else, he'd like to give his group time to deal with the two before they have a third.  Maybe they can actually take this one alive for questioning.

He also lets another dagger fly out to agitate his foe but as if planned, another miss.

to hit (1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=5)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 10, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

[sblock=For GM]
LEFT HAND IS PROTECTED BY THE BRACER. Unless it is upper arm.

Gler would take his weapons as first actions pulling them from the backpack. He will concentrate on his sister, but with an eye for killing strike on the male while he is distracted.

You can post pictures of the assassins I sent you...  to underline outlandishness of these attackers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> [sblock=For GM]
> LEFT HAND IS PROTECTED BY THE BRACER. Unless it is upper arm.
> 
> Gler would take his weapons as first actions pulling them from the backpack. He will concentrate on his sister, but with an eye for killing strike on the male while he is distracted.
> ...




[sblock=For Neurotic]Bracer reduces damage, doesn't eliminate it . . . but it was in fact the upper arm.

I'm getting to Gler taking out blades, but Cyr was holding a staff and Gler _just_ took over - and was bowled over into the room at the same time.  Not only that, I don't imagine he was wearing his pack whilst on watch - it was likely in the room next to his bed.  So Gler would have to get to the pack and get the weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

*Attack at the Church in Clún (Turn 01 - Phase 06)*

The unearthly looking duo in the room attack with vigor.  The female spares a contemptuous glance Gavril's way as he hops backwards to his bed and draws his blades.  "Cyflym!  Dim gwerth pryd!" A flick of her wrist sends the chain his way again, and this time the tip catches him on the hip.  It seems a glancing blow but pain ignites at the location, exploding through that entire area of his body.  The other end of the chain lashes out toward Cyr, but wraps 'round his carved ivory staff as he attempts to block.  With a jerk, she rips the staff from his hands and sends it flying behind her toward Béar.  It catches the big warrior on the arm but appears to do no damage.

The other attacker - the male - takes an overhand chopping swing at Cairn but misses as the judge sways backward, efficiently dodging the blow.

[sblock=For Scotley]Gavril's wounded on the right thigh - 80% to 90% BODY remaining.[/sblock]

In the hall, the third attacker quickly draws and throws another dagger at the high flying _Daoine_.  This one is flying true, but Skáth's enveloping shadow moves quickly to intercept it.  As the dagger enters his shadowy cloak it is robbed of its velocity - it slows and falls harmlessly to the ground.  Skáth breaks out in a sweat at the narrow escape.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 11, 2008)

phase 7 anyone?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2008)

*Attack at the Church in Clún (Turn 01 - Phase 08)*

Cyr takes the loss of his weapon in stride.  He collapses backward and gracefully rolls toward the back corner of the room, where he quickly pulls a pair of wicked blades - when he inserts his hands into the grips the effect is that of an 18" claw extending from the back of each hand - and turns to re-enter the fray.

OOC: Actions for Phase 08 (Gavril, Cairn, Béar, Dílis - Cyr's already acted).


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Having avoided the axe of his opponent, Cairn redoubles his efforts to strike down his would-be murderer.  "Stand and feel my judgment, Shadowy Heathen!"

OOC:  Shaowy?  Perhaps Cairn is not yet fully awake? 

Requested Rolls: 1;1
(OUCH!  Killer Cairn strikes again!!)


Extra Rolls just for giggles: 3;1;2;2

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1624886/


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Having avoided the axe of his opponent, Cairn redoubles his efforts to strike down his would-be murderer.  "Stand and feel my judgment, Shadowy Heathen!"
> 
> OOC:  Shaowy?  Perhaps Cairn is not yet fully awake?




 OOC: Got a roll for me, Cairn?


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

previous post edited to include rolls and to have the correct spelling of "shadowy" both times


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gritting his teeth from the pain in his leg, Gavril moves forward to bring his blades into play. He calls their magic forth--the lesser blade seeming to come alive in his hand while the other begins to glow with heat and shimmer. 

OOC: Can he get to the woman and attack in this phase?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Can he get to the woman and attack in this phase?




OOC: Easily - Even had he moved an entire hex away and with his gimpy leg he'd have more than enough movement to do so. (½ your movement in hexes or 'inches' is ½ Phase, leaving time for another ½ Phase action such as an attack).  Note that in HERO an attack ends your phase - you can move then attack, but not attack then move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Requested Rolls: 1;1
> (OUCH!  Killer Cairn strikes again!!)
> 
> 
> ...




It's a shame that third roll wasn't a 1 as well, you'd have a crit! Still, a respectable effort and a solid blow.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: Easily - Even had he moved an entire hex away and with his gimpy leg he'd have more than enough movement to do so. (½ your movement in hexes or 'inches' is ½ Phase, leaving time for another ½ Phase action such as an attack).  Note that in HERO an attack ends your phase - you can move then attack, but not attack then move.




OOC: That's good to know, well in that case here are a couple of attack rolls. sword and dagger (3d6=7, 3d6=8). I'm not sure which attack will be best. Gavril wants to get a hit more than he is concerned about much damage he does. She marked him and he feels the need to respond with a wound in return. 

His ire up at being wounded and the damage done to his favorite silk pajamas, Gavril strides in and puts all of his skill into showing this woman that while she may wound him, she is not invulnerable to his 'charms'.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2008)

*A Sudden Ending*

With a roar of rage, Cairn levels a might blow of his axe at his opponent, sinking the tempered steel deep into the strange creature's chest.  It's back arches and it screams in pain - music to the 'Hanging Judge's' ears.  Gavril leaps nimbly from the bed again, barely stumbling on his bad leg as he extends both sword and dagger in a long lunge.  Shimmer makes a sizzling sound as it burns through the flesh of the strange woman's shoulder, and Sciath actually seems to pull the swordsman's off hand forward to the target - it pierces the creatures hip in the same place she injured him with her deadly chain.

Cyr is on his way back to the fray, and Dílis and Béar both miss cleanly with their attacks.

The creature in the hall pulls back his arm for a dagger throw, the one in the room is just starting a tremendous swing with his broadsword, and the woman's has started a tumble around Cairn and past Gavril, when they all wink out of existence.  There is an audible pop as displaced air collapses into the space suddenly vacated by their departing bodies.

Béar and Dílis stand on their beds, poised to attack.  Cyr is about halfway back across the room, standing with arms akimbo and a pair of very wicked looking 18" fighting claws gripped in his hands.  His eyes are now an icy green and _almost_ seem to glow in the dimly lit room.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Cairn MacSide*

"Ahh, the sound of my axe biting to the bone was music to my ears, but where did they all go?  HOW RUDE to leave right when things were getting so interesting!"


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 16, 2008)

*Skath*

Skath will fly back to the room occupied by the rest of the group.  Fully prepared to throw a knife at a foe when he enters the room but surprised these opponents have also vanished.

"That was odd.  I do not think they disappeared on their own accord.  Mine was preparing to throw another dagger as he just vanished.  Something seems to have sent them and maybe was even watching them."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gavril*

With a glance at the others, Gavril asks, "Did anyone make them go away? Or were outside forces at work." He drops his blades and into their scabbards and examines his wound to see if he can do anything for it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"I do wish that I could state that it was their mortal fear of the Justice that I mete out to such scoundrels that frightened them away.  Alas, I confess:  't'weren't my doing!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cyr Speaks Up (via Mowgli) - Hope I Get It Right!*

After standing rock still with his eyes closed for a moment, Cyr calmly returns his fighting claws to their place as back supports for his pack.  Without turning back to the group, he speaks.

"I fear this attack was aimed at me, my friends.  Cairn, who was born and raised in my home territory, may recall events from some years ago in which the (then) king's Keepers of the Dead were blamed for some of the country's misfortune and slain.  I am their son, and to my shame I descended for a time into madness after their deaths.  In my efforts for revenge, I called to me an ancient spirit.  Sadly, once my revenge was meted out I was unable to banish that being and so had to bind it within my body to keep it from wreaking havoc on our world.  It resides within me still, and occasionally manages to gain control of my body.  It is generally well behaved as it depends on me for its continued existence, but is far more ruthless and practical than I.  Anyway, the creature that attacked was this spirit's sister, transported somehow through time in an effort to destroy him - they have a long standing feud.  I believe that she is only able to maintain herself in this time - far in her future - for very limited amounts of time."


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

"Alas, I know all too well what it is like to be hunted by your sister, so I know how this spirit within you must feel.  Perhaps there is something in the air in our home territory that affects the women thus?  I don't imagine that some taint in the water would affect a spirt much....  At any rate, put all thoughts of blame far from you, friend Cyr.  No harm has been done, and, more than this, we are duty- and honor-bound to assist our brother Bairdeir in his struggle."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

"Thank you for your kind words, friend.  Gavril, I note that you are hurt - please allow me to ease your pain somewhat."


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Alas, I know all too well what it is like to be hunted by your sister, so I know how this spirit within you must feel.  Perhaps there is something in the air in our home territory that affects the women thus?  I don't imagine that some taint in the water would affect a spirt much....  At any rate, put all thoughts of blame far from you, friend Cyr.  No harm has been done, and, more than this, we are duty- and honor-bound to assist our brother Bairdeir in his struggle."




"Master Cairn, that is one of the most insightful thoughts you've ever had.  Why is it the women here are so off.  A _Very_ good question!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 18, 2008)

*Gavril*

Gavril welcomes whatever aid Cyr can render.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe, On-Demand Misanthrope*



			
				mleibrock said:
			
		

> "Master Cairn, that is one of the most insightful thoughts you've ever had.  Why is it the women here are so off.  A _Very_ good question!"



OOC:  Is Dilis giving Cairn the evil eye, yet?

"I trust that you do not hail from the same region as Cyr and I, then, Dilis?  Your temperament is far more pleasant than that of my dear, twin sister!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2008)

*Dílis Aerach*

"Indeed no.  I was raised on the streets of Tearmann itself.  But I've found that we all can turn nasty if we believe ourselves wronged.  Of course, some of us just start out that way!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Gavril welcomes whatever aid Cyr can render.




Cyr asks Gavril to lay down on his bed, and kneels at the swordsman's side.

"Normally I'd go through the complete ritual and save some effort at the expense of spending more time, but as we're due to head out in just a few hours . . .  This will hurt somewhat."

He reaches out and hovers his hands over Gavril's wounded hip.  Warm green light corruscates between hand and hip, and Gavril's back arches as he again feels the lash of his enemies chain.  Cyr also spasms in pain, and the other Críu present note that blood begins to seep through his leggings in the same location that Gavril was wounded.  The pain fades in an instant, and Gavril's leg is completely healed.  Cyr sags to the floor of the dorm room.

"And now my friends, I must rest.  This sort of healing is . . . difficult . . . and requires some recuperation afterward."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 21, 2008)

*Gavril*

"Thank you, we will leave you to your rest. I believe it is about time for the next watch."  He turns to the discussion between Cairn and Dillis. "I believe you are overlook the myriad charms of the fairer sex in your discussion judge. Indeed they can be a trial, but oh the joys they can offer are worth it."


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2008)

*Cairn Mac Sidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Thank you, we will leave you to your rest. I believe it is about time for the next watch."  He turns to the discussion between Cairn and Dillis. "I believe you are overlook the myriad charms of the fairer sex in your discussion judge. Indeed they can be a trial, but oh the joys they can offer are worth it."



"Ahh, good Gavril, ever the Horn-Dog!  I would not presume to intrude upon your area of expertise within our Criu!" says Carin with a wink.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2008)

*Gavril*

The swordsman doffs his hat and bows to the acknowledgement. "Now gentlemen, I suggest you get some rest while the lady and I stand watch. We have a long journey ahead of us on the morrow." 

OOC: Gavril will chat amiably and try to lay the ground work for some future seduction with Dillis. He would not neglect his duty of watchman now, but it never hurts to plan ahead...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2008)

*A Short Breather . . .*

The remainder of the night passes uneventfully.  Gavril finds Dílis an engaging conversationalist, though he doesn't get the impression she is at all taken in by his charms.  She spends part of her watch sitting outside the room with him, talking softly in between making rounds up and down the halls.

Morning finds everyone rested and ready for a quick breakfast before making their way to the embarkation of the Maor and his embassy.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Gavril*

Getting packed and properly outfitted in his travelling clothes allows Gavril only enough time to wolf down a quick breakfast. Soon enough he is ready to see what the day and the journey will bring.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Cairn likewise pack and eats in record time.

"Let's get this party started!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Is everyone attending this little _soiree_?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Gavril will put on his party hat and attend said _soiree_.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC:  Cairn points and laughs mercilessly at Gavril's party hat!


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 25, 2008)

*Skath*

Skath is always ready for another days journey and he will be at breakfast though he doesn't necessarily find himself partaking.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 25, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I would have presented Gler as guardian spirit Cyr mentioned earlier. I already explained that he gets time with the body as part of the service. Unless Cairn brought up Cyr's history he would not mention it.

But since I didn0t explain any of these to MOwgli I have to live with the consequences 

As for healing, part of preparations, unless it is really time critical, would be bondaging wound location(s) on his body so that blood doesn't stain his fine clotches...

Great work Mowgli, I'm back to full posting next week. Thank you all for your patience


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 1, 2008)

*Cyr Escunar*

I'd like to present my powers to you all so you can judge by yourself if you can live with it in peace or not. Also, I'll demonstrate with your permission two powers that affect everybody designated by me. If you feel unconfortable with this please speak now. You have my word that none of these power will hurt you. 

I ask you to allow this demonstration and decide after you felt the effects.

You already saw I can heal another. It comes at a great cost because I surrender part of my own vitality to that of sick or wounded person, thus taking their sickness or wound upon myself. There is safer version but it takes several hours in which patient sleeps and I'm meditating and wound gets transferred through me into spiritual world without ill effects.

There is another power in which I contact spirit world seeking advice. You already saw that one too.

There are two more at this point. At a later time I'll try to negotiate with other spirits to allow me to call upon them when needed.

One that I already have contact with is spirit of an ancient warrior. This is different spirit from Gler'Kadaal you met earlier. He comes to our world to protect me. This is how it looks like.


Cyr concentrates briefly and Cathéide – Spirit of an ancient warrior - rises from the ground and steps into Cyr his greater bulk overlapping Cyr’s body for a second until he enters fully into Cyr leaving only ghostly plate armor visible.

Gavril would you strike me with your sword please? Use as much power as you want.

OOC: remember statues of warriors in plate armors in that abandoned manor near mines? This is one of them 

Thanatos here could probably blow through protection, but the blow would be reduced greatly because of the strength needed to bypass this armor. Same with Cairns axe. But swords, most bows and other lighter weapons are useless. Downside is that I'm essentialy immobilized while wearing it.


Cyr proceeds with demonstration excluding those who object to being subjected to his powers.

First he blasts everyone who agreed to demonstration with Granting of Peace.

This is only small part of maximum power I can muster. You may feel little bit detached and at peace, but at full power person can go unconcious or passive and is easy to handle and susceptible to suggestions. 
OOC: only third of effect so that no one gets disabled

Finally, upon becoming a Bairdéir I visited spirit world within training grounds and found many spirits that were Bairdéir themselves or choose to become Mharcaíochta instead and were willing to help Bairdéir in their tasks.
Teifeach – Spirits of Mharcaíochta, Queen’s Messengers answer my call for help. This may feel little cold at first, please don't be alarmed, these are spirits of our fallen comrades.

Cyr concentrates again.  Upon calling of his power swarm of small spirits stream out of Cyr’s body into party memebers he assigns them to. These attach themselves to arms and legs (and wings and other appendages) helping with their movement and increasing their speed. You all feel chill at their touch that passes as spirits get absorbed within the body.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2008)

*Thread Hopping!*

OOC: All right, all - time to move on to a new thread!  Here's the link:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4345438#post4345438


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2008)

OOPS!  Replied before I read that last message from Mowgli!  The post that was here once is now post #2 in the new thread.


----------

